# Basel 2016 New PO Liquidmetal



## solesman




----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

I like it. I'm just not a fan of Orange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

At 43.5mm, it may be too big for my wrist, so I need to know thickness and lug-to-lug. I do like orange.


----------



## Morrisdog

Looks good to me..


----------



## dr3ws

Am I the only one that dislike that orange thing on the bezel?


----------



## Ken G

Considering the way prices have been going, it could have been a lot worse, I suppose...


----------



## Ken G

dr3ws said:


> Am I the only one that dislike that orange thing on the bezel?


That's the best part!


----------



## ilitig8

Horoticus said:


> At 43.5mm, it may be too big for my wrist, so I need to know thickness and lug-to-lug. I do like orange.


Same size as the current GMT, 17mm thick, not sure of the L to L.


----------



## briz

I want to see one in blue..... and steel not titanium


----------



## mjoranga

If they can't put it down to under 15mm or even 14mm then it's a no no for Me... I just don't like anything more than 15mm... Even my Seamaster GMT 2234 which is below 15mm is already annoying Me...


----------



## mazman01

A lot going on there. Not too bad. That broken inner ring on the bezel seems more Japanese styling than Swiss imo. So do the connected minute markers.


----------



## mjrchabot

ilitig8 said:


> Same size as the current GMT, 17mm thick, not sure of the L to L.


17mm thick? Yikes, too much for me.


----------



## WiZARD7

dr3ws said:


> Am I the only one that dislike that orange thing on the bezel?


It will be nice, when the rubber starts fraying and decomposing... :think:


----------



## Mirabello1

mjrchabot said:


> 17mm thick? Yikes, too much for me.


What a shame, way too thick!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws

Ken G said:


> That's the best part!


That makes it more casual than a dressy diver it used to be, no? I'm drooling over the new ss daytona with ceramic bezel and the new DJ now


----------



## Ken G

dr3ws said:


> dressy diver


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## dr3ws

Ken G said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?


Yes indeed, I have a sub no date and although people says it's dressy enough to wear with a suit, it just doesn't feel right with a suit, well I dress casually most of the time anyway


----------



## Bender.Folder

All those luxurious materials with rubber ? Did they sniff some breitling superocean bezels ? And that carbon strap ? Its nothing racing as far I know ?

Its 'sportuxury' look at peak imho. 43,5mm might be the new XL size and 40mm the lady/smaller wrist one. Meaning 19 and 21mm lug width and small aftermarket straps options...
Hope for more sober models...So with all the tech available, I bet producing at high industrial quantities an orange bezel out of ceramic or liquidmetal still isnt possible  . 

Was hoping for an orange bezel also scratchproof like the other watches in the PO line.

I think its time developping a new diver, the 300MC isnt everyones taste with the aged lume, the Diver 300 is entry level with 2500cal. and the PO is just too thick for most people. A 14mm thick seamaster with ceramic wavy dial ,sword hands, liquid metal and amagnetic 2500 or 8500 cal with solid caseback! Do it Omega


----------



## hbombkid

To much orange. Change numerals to silver or white and it would be decent.


----------



## MaxMeridian

I really like it!
I won't care that much about the thickness (of 16 mm according to Monochrome) since it is not a dressy watch 

Cheers M


----------



## TSC

These new designs seem to be getting very busy and messy, those morse code dashes don't do it any favours. Less is more.... Not impressed!


----------



## Ken G

Available July, according to the official website...


----------



## Ken G

That strap has quite a nice curve to it as it comes away from the case. 

Any pics of the gray strap yet (as mentioned in some of the reviews)?


----------



## Buchmann69

Ken, I was paying attention. Nice hints on the 1/4 & 3/4 bezel color!


----------



## drunken monkey

Neat, a Seiko Homage.


----------



## 2JHead

Ti and organge. Nice but I'll pass. New ceramic Daytona helloooo there good lookin


----------



## MikeCfromLI

My 2208.50 purchase keeps looking better


----------



## Ken G

This 43.5 PO is 16mm.


----------



## Ken G

briz said:


> I want to see one in blue..... and steel not titanium


This is steel, not Ti.
I think there will be blue


----------



## tbensous

Official video


----------



## Ken G

Available on bracelet too, but not both together, unfortunately...


----------



## solesman

Far too sporty for me.


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Far too sporty for me.


This size will also come in all blue bezel with silver markings/dial numbers...

Smaller 40mm sizes (14+ mm thick) in single colors too...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> This size will also come in all blue bezel with silver markings/dial numbers...
> 
> Smaller 40mm sizes (14+ mm thick) in single colors too...


So is it just 43.5 and 40? No 45.5?

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Ken G

Chrono is 45.5...


----------



## Ken G

and almost 19mm thick!


----------



## Ken G

A new Ploprof coming too!

Are last year's even available yet?!


----------



## izegrim

I can't believe there's rubber on the watch head. It would be nice if they decided on two tone ceramics like the GMT.


----------



## om3ga_fan

izegrim said:


> I can't believe there's rubber on the watch head. It would be nice if they decided on two tone ceramics like the GMT.


I'd imagine they still haven't figured out how to mass produce a consistent orange ceramic so this was the compromise.

I would definitely have to see something like in person.

If the 43.5 is thinner maybe it won't present so much as a hockey puck. I'm looking for a simple black ceramic or blue - both in stainless steel and on bracelet.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Ken G

om3ga_fan said:


> I'd imagine they still haven't figured out how to mass produce a consistent orange ceramic so this was the compromise.


New Ploprof has orange ceramic bezel, so I don't think that's it.



om3ga_fan said:


> If the 43.5 is thinner maybe it won't present so much as a hockey puck. I'm looking for a simple black ceramic or blue - both in stainless steel and on bracelet.


As mentioned above, the latter is coming: 43.5, 16 thick, steel, blue ceramic bezel, bracelet...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Well, if it's only a 1mm reduction in height I'm not sure that takes it out of hockey puck zone. Will need to try it on to be sure. 

Very cool about the orange ceramic for Ploprof. I think my local OB finally has one in from last year's BW.

When they show us the blue in SS I think a lot of folks will be pleased.

If the only 45.5 is the chrono at 19mm thick - that is one serious beast. 

Perhaps I missed it but do we have pricing info for the new standard PO?


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> Well, if it's only a 1mm reduction in height I'm not sure that takes it out of hockey puck zone. Will need to try it on to be sure.
> 
> Very cool about the orange ceramic for Ploprof. I think my local OB finally has one in from last year's BW.
> 
> When they show us the blue in SS I think a lot of folks will be pleased.
> 
> If the only 45.5 is the chrono at 19mm thick - that is one serious beast.
> 
> Perhaps I missed it but do we have pricing info for the new standard PO?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


from ablogtowatch Planet Ocean watches, with a price of _5,400 CHF_. omegawatches.com


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> from ablogtowatch Planet Ocean watches, with a price of _5,400 CHF_. omegawatches.com


Thank you, julywest. So about $5,500 USD unless I screwed up the conversion. A price DEcrease?? Granted, I haven't had any coffee yet because I've been pouring over all the wonderful Basel posts.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Ken G

That orange/black bezel will also be available on the 45.5 chrono...


----------



## whoischich

This looks awesome! Thinner titanium case in perfect diameter, just the right amount of colour and the new movement. Total winner in my books! What's not to like?


----------



## Ken G

It's not Ti...


----------



## GregBe

I like the move back to a black bezel'd PO from the most recent grey. I just want it to be ALL black.


----------



## glg

Is there a black version or just the black orange?


----------



## glg

I like the 43.5, I think is the ideal size for this watch. 45.5 is away too big and the 42 seems very small .
Do we know price?


----------



## Bellerophon

What are the details on the new ploprofs? I see it mentioned in this thread but haven't seen any links or photos. Sorry if I missed it and didn't look hard enough.


----------



## 92gli

Yawn...
With each new model the good old first gen looks better and better to me.


----------



## Toothbras

Not a fan


----------



## izegrim

92gli said:


> Yawn...
> With each new model the good old first gen looks better and better to me.


I remember a comment about the Seamaster 300 and looked it up:



velocityboy said:


> The 300 is the first watch from Omega that I've loved in years.
> My first impression was, wow, what an exercise in _restraint _Omega has shown. Bravo!


I guess they were bored and needed to go haywire on the design of the PO. I guess it'll look sporty great with goggles, a wet suit and flippers. so if I don't want to attract attention I'll be wearing that with my PO to the office.


----------



## ReXTless

It appears Omega had a massive styling cue brainstorming session. Then, they decided to use every idea on the same watch. Complete disaster. #alltheideas #onewatch

"IWC was doing rubber about five years ago. How about that? Sure!" 
"Who wants Liquid Metal? Done!" 
"Solid lines? Dashed lines? How about both!" 
"Moar Orange!" 
"This thing needs some carbon fiber-looking weave somewhere. Yep, good idea!" 
"I don't care what it looks like as long as it's THICK!"


----------



## OTX

While I like the design and the 43.5mm size, I think omega using rubber for the orange on the bezel is just omega trying too hard!. Rubber wears out!. I guess they're trying to be different and stand out. They could have made it all black or all ceramic.

The deal killer for me is the thickness. 16mm is really thick!. I've owned both the 42 and 45mm PO 8500 and both the 42 and 45mm PO 2500 and thought both the 8500s were really thick!. The 2500s were perfect!. The 8500s really do feel like a hockey puck on the wrist.

KenG said he thinks they will soon be introducing a 40mm PO that's 14.16mm thick in black and blue. While I would preferred at least 42mm, It's still a decent size and would definitely consider getting one of those. I think if Omega would make the Planet Ocean with the exact dimensions as the original 2500 but with a Liquidmetal bezel and new movement, they would be very popular but hey, what do I know?!. To me, very thick watches are a sign of lazy watchmaking!. Lets see!.


----------



## OTX

ReXTless said:


> "I don't care what it looks like as long as it's THICK!"


Agree on all your points but this one in particular!. Having owned both sizes in both the 2500 and 8500, 16mm is thick!. Sadly, I'll pass on it for that reason!.


----------



## RTK27

I am so happy with my original PO 2500 if I see this. That's true for all the Omega novelties this year, what a mess. Too thick, busy designs, colours everywhere....

Where is the old omega? They are turning towards Hublot with all their new offerings And again no new reissue of the Railmaster, I would have bought that in a heartbeat. I like the Rolex offerings a lot better: Explorer is perfect now and that Daytona


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sniper said:


> While I like the design and the 43.5mm size, I think omega using rubber for the orange on the bezel is just omega trying too hard!. Rubber wears out!. I guess they're trying to be different and stand out. They could have made it all black or all ceramic.
> 
> The deal killer for me is the thickness. 16mm is really thick!. I've owned both the 42 and 45mm PO 8500 and both the 42 and 45mm PO 2500 and thought both the 8500s were really thick!. The 2500s were perfect!. The 8500s really do feel like a hockey puck on the wrist.
> 
> KenG said he thinks they will soon be introducing a 40mm PO that's 14.16mm thick in black and blue. While I would preferred at least 42mm, It's still a decent size and would definitely consider getting one of those. I think if Omega would make the Planet Ocean with the exact dimensions as the original 2500 but with a Liquidmetal bezel and new movement, they would be very popular but hey, what do I know?!. To me, very thick watches are a sign of lazy watchmaking!. Lets see!.


So, the new 40mm PO would be around Seamaster 300MC size. Actually a touch smaller. Seems strange. Have to agree with your statement about going back to the original PO dimensions but with updated movement, deep black liquid metal, etc. That would be amazing. I'll try them on but am pretty sure the 43.5 remains at hockey puck thickness. The 40mm may be too small for my 'meat hooks'. I guess I'll find out for sure in July.

And, regarding the flagship black & orange... I like all of the features/design changes - just not sure I like them all at the same time :/

Definitely looking forward to the rest of the content - 40mm PO, blue on steel, Ploprof, etc.


----------



## joseph80

Rolex has listened to the concerns and wishes of their customers. It is apparent Omega has not.


----------



## OTX

om3ga_fan said:


> Sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I like the design and the 43.5mm size, I think omega using rubber for the orange on the bezel is just omega trying too hard!. Rubber wears out!. I guess they're trying to be different and stand out. They could have made it all black or all ceramic.
> 
> The deal killer for me is the thickness. 16mm is really thick!. I've owned both the 42 and 45mm PO 8500 and both the 42 and 45mm PO 2500 and thought both the 8500s were really thick!. The 2500s were perfect!. The 8500s really do feel like a hockey puck on the wrist.
> 
> KenG said he thinks they will soon be introducing a 40mm PO that's 14.16mm thick in black and blue. While I would preferred at least 42mm, It's still a decent size and would definitely consider getting one of those. I think if Omega would make the Planet Ocean with the exact dimensions as the original 2500 but with a Liquidmetal bezel and new movement, they would be very popular but hey, what do I know?!. To me, very thick watches are a sign of lazy watchmaking!. Lets see!.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the new 40mm PO would be around Seamaster 300MC size. Actually a touch smaller. Seems strange. Have to agree with your statement about going back to the original PO dimensions but with updated movement, deep black liquid metal, etc. That would be amazing. I'll try them on but am pretty sure the 43.5 remains at hockey puck thickness. The 40mm may be too small for my 'meat hooks'. I guess I'll find out for sure in July.
> 
> And, regarding the flagship black & orange... I like all of the features/design changes - just not sure I like them all at the same time :/
> 
> Definitely looking forward to the rest of the content - 40mm PO, blue on steel, Ploprof, etc.
Click to expand...

I have 8 inch wrists so I share your "meat hooks" issue  and I'm worried the 40mm PO might be a little small but maybe in the flesh, it will look better. As far as the 43.5mm being a hockey puck, I had the 42mm PO 8500 and it is 15.7 mm thick and was a hockey puck so don't see how 43.5mm at 16mm thick wouldn't be!. Let's see what else Omega reveals soon.


----------



## bgrisso

They lost me at 16mm.......


----------



## 92gli

joseph80 said:


> Rolex has listened to the concerns and wishes of their customers. It is apparent Omega has not.


The line between swatch and omega is getting blurrier...


----------



## solesman

A 40mm in steel with blue and I may choose that over a Ti 300 MC.....Announced tomorrow Ken? 



Ken G said:


> This size will also come in all blue bezel with silver markings/dial numbers...
> 
> Smaller 40mm sizes (14+ mm thick) in single colors too...


----------



## mjoranga

The display back is another issue why this model is so thick... I don't care about display back, I just want the thickness of the older PO 2500


----------



## openwheelracing

Oh yeah!!! More confirmation that the best diver from Omega is the original.


----------



## tigerpac

How do you not have an all-orange bezel option? It's iconic!


----------



## mkws

43.5mm and a RUBBER BEZEL?! I don't know what are the people at Omega smoking, but I want some of that. How, by Jove, HOW could anyone think that rubber in the bezel is anything even close to a good idea? It's almost like with modern electronics- it's designed to last some 3 years before you need to replace it. But to see something like that from Omega... No. Just, no.

Generally, their Baselworld novelties are a massive disappointment, at least to me. Maybe except the Speedy "CK 2998" limited edition, that's a beauty! But it begs the question- if it has all hands identical on the subdials, why couldn't they have done just that in the standard FOIS? Why does it take a limited edition to get that one thing right? Dunno. Really.

As much as it's hard to say it, Rolex did a better job than Omega this year. The new Explorer with lumed numerals is really nice, but I guess it's the steel Daytona with the black Cerachrom bezel, that really makes me say that Rolex did it better. An obvious tip of the hat to the "Paul Newman" models is something that as a vintage watch aficionado I just can't ignore. But since nature always tends to bring balance to itself, they've messed up the Air-King and unnecessarily increased the size of the larger Datejust. The old Air-King models seemed to fill in that niche among the Rolex customers, that want to buy a simple, no-date watch, can't stand the Cyclops lens, but still want a Rolex. The basic Oyster Perpetual doesn't work as such an alternative, I'm afraid- that's because the current line-up fails to deliver a basic, almost conservative model, which wouldn't be a "fashion" watch. Sadly, Rolex apparently treated the entry level models as something intended to be sold for less than a Datejust, but more eccentric, so that the owner can show off a wee bit bolder watch. And the showing off part is what I can't abide.


----------



## solesman

Some more photos...

43.5mm, I'm guessing in steel?

View attachment 7457562


Interesting colours...

View attachment 7457586


Blue and gold 43.5mm

View attachment 7457602


----------



## GregoryD

Using rubber in the bezel, good grief. Looking forward to the 40mm versions, though.


----------



## gegarrenton

joseph80 said:


> Rolex has listened to the concerns and wishes of their customers. It is apparent Omega has not.


I love the new PO. I guess I'm just a schmuck.


----------



## Betterthere

gegarrenton said:


> I love the new PO. I guess I'm just a schmuck.


I like it. Size will stop me . If you remember last year there were plenty of nay sayers on sm300mc and yet tons were sold. 
The dogs bark and the caravan rolls on.


----------



## mav

Lost me with the rubber, orange bezel. Still love my original PO 2500.


----------



## Perseus

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> I like it. I'm just not a fan of Orange.


IWC fans must like it.


----------



## avt80

Based on the pictures and the upgraded movement, this PO is exactly what I was hoping for:









I'll still have to get it on my wrist before I know for sure though. I like the dashed inner ring on the bezel - makes it a little more useful. I also like the way the date window has been outlined. I think this helps balance out the bold 6, 9 and 12. I'm not sure about the other models with the rubber in the bezel. This seems like a less durable choice of material. I agree that Rolex did a great job this year. I'll be checking out the new Explorer before I make my final decision on my next purchase. The new Daytonas are fantastic too. I never really thought I would drool over a Daytona.


----------



## Perseus

bgrisso said:


> They lost me at 16mm.......


I was planning on selling a 2500D PO to help fund the SM 300 I bought, but after seeing how big and thick watches are getting I wonder if I should hang on to it for one of my sons.



mav said:


> Lost me with the rubber, orange bezel. Still love my original PO 2500.


Yeah Omega did it right the first time and every change they make has me liking the new models less than the one that came before.


----------



## Belmate85

avt80 said:


> Based on the pictures and the upgraded movement, this PO is exactly what I was hoping for:
> 
> View attachment 7458090
> 
> 
> I'll still have to get it on my wrist before I know for sure though. I like the dashed inner ring on the bezel - makes it a little more useful. I also like the way the date window has been outlined. I think this helps balance out the bold 6, 9 and 12. I'm not sure about the other models with the rubber in the bezel. This seems like a less durable choice of material. I agree that Rolex did a great job this year. I'll be checking out the new Explorer before I make my final decision on my next purchase. The new Daytonas are fantastic too. I never really thought I would drool over a Daytona.


Is this the new 40mm model that KenG mentioned earlier? Like yourself, this is exactly what I was looking for also in a new PO.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Belmate85 said:


> Is this the new 40mm model that KenG mentioned earlier? Like yourself, this is exactly what I was looking for also in a new PO.


43.5mm

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## jimmer42

MikeCfromLI said:


> My 2208.50 purchase keeps looking better


Couldn't agree more.....with each new hockey puck Omega I love mine more as well

This new one is a bloody mess..... Latest tech and materials all chucked into a blender and 'let's see what we get'.....I'm beyond disappointed

I like the new Explorer though

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Belmate85

Hoping it's a 20mm lug and not 21mm too...


----------



## MikeCfromLI

jimmer42 said:


> Couldn't agree more.....with each new hockey puck Omega I love mine more as well
> 
> This new one is a bloody mess..... Latest tech and materials all chucked into a blender and 'let's see what we get'.....I'm beyond disappointed
> 
> I like the new Explorer though
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Funny the new band resembles the Hirsh Robby


----------



## GTTIME

MikeCfromLI said:


> Funny the new band resembles the Hirsh Robby


That was the very first thought I had when I saw it.


----------



## Alex the Watch Guy

Like the look, orange is the new black


----------



## Muddy250

GTTIME said:


> That was the very first thought I had when I saw it.


It'll be made by Hirsch, they make all Omegas (and many other) OEM straps. I wouldn't want to buy it on that strap tho, gimme a bracelet and I'll stick my Robby on it when it suits


----------



## WiZARD7

Muddy250 said:


> It'll be made by Hirsch, they make all Omegas (and many other) OEM straps.


I think OEM Omega straps are made by Jean Rousseau.
(I'm sure that the rubber, and nato are made by them)


----------



## Muddy250

WiZARD7 said:


> I think OEM Omega straps are made by Jean Rousseau.
> (I'm sure that the rubber, and nato are made by them)


 Maybe so, I've no idea about those. The leather are Hirsch tho and the strap on this PO is the same construction as the Hirsch Performance range.


----------



## WiZARD7

Some interesting things:
The POC got the new Master Co-Axial 9900 movement.
The sides of the bracelet is now brushed, earlier it was polished.
The endlink on the bracelet is different, then the old one was.
There is a new type of caseback.

The *PO with 3 hands still got the old 8500 movement*, with Master Chronometer certificate. :-s


----------



## sblantipodi

I'm not a fan of orange and I would like to have a metal bracelet


----------



## yinzerniner

Muddy250 said:


> Maybe so, I've no idea about those. The leather are Hirsch tho and the strap on this PO is the same construction as the Hirsch Performance range.


Jean Rousseau makes all the Cordura deploy, Coated Nylon and Leather nato straps. I believe they also make the SOTM series deploy straps, or at least provides the materials for Omega to complete later on.

Even though the new PO straps look like the Hirsch Performance line I don't think they're actually manufactured by Hirsch. The Performance line has a "waffle" type inner construction, while the Omega rubber straps are more flat-backed with waves, similar the their existing rubber straps.
That being said the embossed black leather looks promising.


----------



## phranxinatra

Where's the Master Co-Axial movement???
View attachment 7459530


----------



## pinmeuphere

Belmate85 said:


> Is this the new 40mm model that KenG mentioned earlier? Like yourself, this is exactly what I was looking for also in a new PO.


If you look at the new PO models in context of Omegas diver offerings it makes a lot of sense. With 3 divers there is a lot of room for crossover, but they've furthered the design of the PO from the SM300MC, I think that was a concern of Omega's. Now the SM300 satisfies the entry level diver, the SM300MC seems to be the restrained handsome "dressy diver", and the PO is the overtly sporty looking muscular diver.

If you look at it individually I think it has lost its charm a bit, definitely too much going on. All I know is that my original 2201.50 isn't going anywhere.


----------



## sblantipodi

avt80 said:


> Based on the pictures and the upgraded movement, this PO is exactly what I was hoping for:
> 
> View attachment 7458090
> 
> 
> I'll still have to get it on my wrist before I know for sure though. I like the dashed inner ring on the bezel - makes it a little more useful. I also like the way the date window has been outlined. I think this helps balance out the bold 6, 9 and 12. I'm not sure about the other models with the rubber in the bezel. This seems like a less durable choice of material. I agree that Rolex did a great job this year. I'll be checking out the new Explorer before I make my final decision on my next purchase. The new Daytonas are fantastic too. I never really thought I would drool over a Daytona.


is this a real photo of a real watch or a photoshop image? 
I love it? :O :O :O


----------



## solesman

sblantipodi said:


> is this a real photo of a real watch or a photoshop image?
> I love it? :O :O :O


It's the real deal from watch insider.com

Still this one is sexier ;-)


----------



## RTK27

solesman said:


> It's the real deal from watch insider.com
> 
> Still this one is sexier ;-)


So true! One of the best Omega's in decades! Cherish that beauty Dan!


----------



## solesman

RTK27 said:


> So true! One of the best Omega's in decades! Cherish that beauty Dan!


Cheers Roy!! Will do. It gains a second per day and it's got a classic look. These new ones may have a better movement although I'm super happy with mine but the aesthetics are off. Quite surprised that Omega have gone into Partnership with Fisher Price and Hublot.


----------



## flying.fish

solesman said:


> It's the real deal from watch insider.com
> 
> Still this one is sexier ;-)


Well new PO three handers dont have any orenge color on the second hand. So yhis oicture can't be true.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

flying.fish said:


> Well new PO three handers dont have any orenge color on the second hand. So yhis oicture can't be true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


That photo is of my PO LM LE. My opinion being that it's a sexier version than the newly announced version.....


----------



## drunken monkey

solesman said:


>


Hmm, an "inny"/female end-link.


----------



## Muddy250

yinzerniner said:


> Jean Rousseau makes all the Cordura deploy, Coated Nylon and Leather nato straps. I believe they also make the SOTM series deploy straps, or at least provides the materials for Omega to complete later on.
> 
> Even though the new PO straps look like the Hirsch Performance line I don't think they're actually manufactured by Hirsch. The Performance line has a "waffle" type inner construction, while the Omega rubber straps are more flat-backed with waves, similar the their existing rubber straps.
> That being said the embossed black leather looks promising.


Ah, I had it from an inside Hirsch source that they do Omega leather. Wouldn't bet the house tho ;-) I'd still only buy it on steel.


----------



## solesman

Just looks wrong to me. Many will love it so Omega will be happy


----------



## Muddy250

drunken monkey said:


> Hmm, an "inny"/female end-link.


Well, spotted. I was looking at this thinking something was wrong with it


----------



## drunken monkey

Muddy250 said:


> Well, spotted. I was looking at this thinking something was wrong with it


The outy/male end links have long been one of my complaints so i have an unusual interest in the end-links.


----------



## yinzerniner

Muddy250 said:


> Ah, I had it from an inside Hirsch source that they do Omega leather. Wouldn't bet the house tho ;-) I'd still only buy it on steel.


Hirsch makes an Omega deploy compliant strap that's a special order only, but I don't think they make any of the OEM Omega leather straps like the barenia calf deploy and the FOIS tang-style.

That being said I actually prefer the PO on the rubber straps - less weight for an already heavy and thick watch, and tends to hold it better to the wrist than the bracelet. Looking forward to seeing the newer ones in the flesh.


----------



## Ken G

I didn't say 40mm in blue anywhere in this thread or elsewhere.

I said 40mm in white or in black.

(That doesn't mean blue won't happen in 40mm)


----------



## OTX

Ken G said:


> I didn't say 40mm in blue anywhere in this thread or elsewhere.
> 
> I said 40mm in white or in black.
> 
> (That doesn't mean blue won't happen in 40mm)


How sure are you about the 40mm PO?. Isn't Omega done unveiling their Basel offerings for this year?.


----------



## Ken G

I'm 100% sure about 40mm in black or in white.

I heard about a Ploprof with orange ceramic bezel (and one or two other things) - I'd assumed these would be announced at BW...


----------



## Ken G

Strictly speaking we're talking 39.5mm, of course...


----------



## iinsic

To say I am disappointed would be an understatement. To say I'm surprised would be a tad disingenuous, given Omega's penchant for bringing out more and more wrist frisbees every year (unless you're willing to be regarded by them as an XX buyer, rather than an XY, they've become decidedly one-dimensional). I don't even know why I get my hopes up anymore.


----------



## Bender.Folder

http://www.watch-insider.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/DSC02126.jpg
This one was in the spree of the 43,5mm blue/gold PO but doesnt look like a PO. Would that be a 39,5mm model ? Plain caseback ? But the lugs dont look like a PO nor the finishing on the crown.


----------



## shaneotool

drunken monkey said:


> The outy/male end links have long been one of my complaints so i have an unusual interest in the end-links.


I agree, especially on the 45.5 model. The outy endlinks gave it essentially something like a 60mm lug to lug measurement. This will make the larger size much more wearable on a bracelet...


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> To say I am disappointed would be an understatement. To say I'm surprised would be a tad disingenuous, given Omega's penchant for bringing out more and more wrist frisbees every year (unless you're willing to be regarded by them as an XX buyer, rather than an XY, they've become decidedly one-dimensional). I don't even know why I get my hopes up anymore.


Hard to disagree.... I had my money in hand and only hope left is the possible 40mm black. On the other hand, Rolex fixed their Explorer so still somewhere to spend that money.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> I had my money in hand and only hope left is the possible 40mm black.


That's a definite.


----------



## phranxinatra

Bender.Folder said:


> http://www.watch-insider.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/DSC02126.jpg
> This one was in the spree of the 43,5mm blue/gold PO but doesnt look like a PO. Would that be a 39,5mm model ? Plain caseback ? But the lugs dont look like a PO nor the finishing on the crown.


That's the Globemaster. The editor mixed it up.


----------



## yuk0nxl1

Bender.Folder said:


> http://www.watch-insider.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/DSC02126.jpg
> This one was in the spree of the 43,5mm blue/gold PO but doesnt look like a PO. Would that be a 39,5mm model ? Plain caseback ? But the lugs dont look like a PO nor the finishing on the crown.


Pretty sure this was a Globemaster, mistagged. You can see the Logo on the caseback.


----------



## risturm

Bender.Folder said:


> http://www.watch-insider.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/DSC02126.jpg
> This one was in the spree of the 43,5mm blue/gold PO but doesnt look like a PO. Would that be a 39,5mm model ? Plain caseback ? But the lugs dont look like a PO nor the finishing on the crown.


I think its the Omega Globemaster Co-Axial Master Chronometer Annual Calendar 41 mm: Baselworld 2016: The Omega Speedmaster, Seamaster & Globemaster novelties presented by Jean-Claude Monachon


----------



## GregoryD

I've looked everywhere online and I can't find any mention of a 40mm PO in steel. 

Not saying it won't happen, but why would Omega be holding back?


----------



## Ken G

GregoryD said:


> Not saying it won't happen, but why would Omega be holding back?


BW hasn't actually started yet and it runs for a week...


----------



## GTTIME

Ken G said:


> BW hasn't actually started yet and it runs for a week...


Exactly. Tomorrow at lunch is the big reveal for Omega.


----------



## GregoryD

GTTIME said:


> Exactly. Tomorrow at lunch is the big reveal for Omega.


Okay, good to know. Here's to hoping for some PO sanity...


----------



## Bender.Folder

Thanks for clearing this ! Didnt look like a PO. 

Already talked about the beveled case back ? Looks nice but means special omega tool to open it...


----------



## Ken G

Sniper said:


> KenG said he thinks they will soon be introducing a 40mm PO that's 14.16mm thick in black and blue.


  Just to confirm, I didn't say that - I said all black or all _white_ in that size.

Sorry to repeat that, but I don't want to be misquoted.

Maybe there will be blue in 40mm, but it will be news to me as well...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken - blink twice if there's going to be an update to the SMP Diver 300 (or whatever they're calling it these days)... 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Ken G

om3ga_fan said:


> Ken - blink twice if there's going to be an update to the SMP Diver 300 (or whatever they're calling it these days)...
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


;-)


----------



## 4counters

iinsic said:


> To say I am disappointed would be an understatement. To say I'm surprised would be a tad disingenuous, given Omega's penchant for bringing out more and more wrist frisbees every year (unless you're willing to be regarded by them as an XX buyer, rather than an XY, they've become decidedly one-dimensional). I don't even know why I get my hopes up anymore.
> 
> View attachment 7460610


Maybe the 39.5mm / 14mm models will have some variants more to your liking.


----------



## CajunMike

Well if anyone makes it through 13 pages of "this sucks" I can honesly say I think its really nice. That black ceramic dial is awesome. The blend of orange black is great. A long way from the original PO (which I still have) and all upgrades IMho. It's a freakin sport watch. It should be big and bold...and it is.


----------



## iinsic

julywest said:


> Hard to disagree.... I had my money in hand and only hope left is the possible 40mm black. On the other hand, Rolex fixed their Explorer so still somewhere to spend that money.


As Ken G has pointed out (because he has that invaluable "inside track"), there will be a 39.5 x 14.1 PO in either black or white. Knowing how the white model (which I previously owned in 42mm) was always considered a "ladies" model, I'm betting that it will be white (and I will buy one if it is). Of course, it could be black ... in which case I still likely will buy one.

But Rolex did a bang-up job updating the Explorer, taking care of the two biggest complaints here on WUS about it: The unlumed arabic numerals; and the stubby hands. Here's a lume shot from their website:


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> there will be a 39.5 x 14.1 PO in either black or white.


Actually, there will be both...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Actually, there will be both...


then theres still hope 
put a solid caseback on that to keep at 14mm and a reasonable wide (20mm) bracelet and I may still be in...

@Ken G : bet you are getting quite a few PMs


----------



## aardvarkbark

Why do I get this mental image of a SNL skit with Christopher Walken grabbing Stephen Urquhart instead of Will Ferrell and demanding, 'I've gotta have more orange!'


----------



## Ramblin man

OP: It is a great looking PO.


----------



## microrotor

Seriously? This looks like something you'd find at a Zales in the mall. Buy two and get one at half price!


----------



## kloubik

iinsic said:


> As Ken G has pointed out (because he has that invaluable "inside track"), there will be a 39.5 x 14.1 PO in either black or white. Knowing how the white model (which I previously owned in 42mm) was always considered a "ladies" model, I'm betting that it will be white (and I will buy one if it is). Of course, it could be black ... in which case I still likely will buy one.
> 
> But Rolex did a bang-up job updating the Explorer, taking care of the two biggest complaints here on WUS about it: The unlumed arabic numerals; and the stubby hands. Here's a lume shot from their website:


I wish we could have the Railmaster back to compete with the Explorer and IWC Ingenieur. I guess it will never happen.


----------



## mjoranga

Not sure if it was mentioned already but why can't they do something better with the HEV. ? Is it too hard for them to make it similar with the likes of Rolex style HEV? I can understand the older Model but I think it's time to upgrade that older version with a more sleek and discreet HEV.


----------



## benjib

So omega have listened to everyone wanting a thinner planet ocean? Oh wait... No they have not.


----------



## Inq

Terrible effort from Omega, the PO suggests they are just trying too hard, way too much going on there. And when I thought I've see everything, there's the grey dial with orange numbers and bezel...

It seems the Planet Ocean only comes in 39.5mm and 43.5mm from now on.

I'm picking up a blue seamaster ceramic before they get the chance to mess with it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddot48

Inq said:


> It seems the Planet Ocean only comes in 39.5mm and 43.5mm from now on.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


No more 42mm?


----------



## Inq

That's what I read online, perhaps we could get official confirmation.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters

The chrono is 45.5mm


----------



## Inq

43.5mm:


----------



## gegarrenton

CajunMike said:


> Well if anyone makes it through 13 pages of "this sucks" I can honesly say I think its really nice. That black ceramic dial is awesome. The blend of orange black is great. A long way from the original PO (which I still have) and all upgrades IMho. It's a freakin sport watch. It should be big and bold...and it is.


I agree. I quite like it, hope there is a GMT versionot with the orange.


----------



## mjoranga

13 or 14 pages of mainly suggesting this and that... Totally not for Me... If it's under 15mm with 43.5mm then Yeah...


----------



## Bender.Folder

Kudos for the proposal with colors, material novelties and putting it through METAS tests. Even with sizes, that might appeal more to some finding the original PO's too large.

The dial seems to have gained a more 3d look with indices and numerals that look more raised. 

On a long term ownership perspective, those models don't do anything for me.


----------



## mav

The new blue panda dial CK2998 homage is very nice but overall it's been a lackluster and disappointing Basel for Omega. With this new PO, I feel as though they threw in a random mix of materials to see what they get and the results aren't good. And do we really need another side of the Moon variant? Was really hoping to see a new Railmaster this year.

In comparison, the house of Rolex really killed it this year with the new Explorer, Daytona and updated BB while Omega fell flat.

As I previously wrote in this thread, happy to still have my original PO2500.


----------



## iinsic

I'm sure Omega will reintroduce the Railmaster ... at ø45mm. ;-)

I am beginning to think that Stephen Urquhart is the Eyal Lalo of the Swatch Group. :roll:


----------



## AAMC

iinsic said:


> I'm sure Omega will reintroduce the Railmaster ... at ø45mm. ;-)


ehehehe...and yet would be the best release of Omega during Baselworld 2016


----------



## AAMC

Anyway...there will a Seamaster 300M with waves on the dial...but I think it's a special edition the numbers on the bezel are red, green, yellow and blue...not looking good


----------



## om3ga_fan

AAMC said:


> Anyway...there will a Seamaster 300M with waves on the dial...but I think it's a special edition the numbers on the bezel are red, green, yellow and blue...not looking good


(Insert expletives here)

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Ken G

AAMC said:


> Anyway...there will a Seamaster 300M with waves on the dial...but I think it's a special edition the numbers on the bezel are red, green, yellow and blue...not looking good


It's the Rio LE


----------



## phranxinatra

GTTIME said:


> Exactly. Tomorrow at lunch is the big reveal for Omega.


I'm going to have my supper soon...


----------



## avt80

I stole this from abtw's instagram. Say what you will, but I think I like it.


----------



## mkws

iinsic said:


> I'm sure Omega will reintroduce the Railmaster ... at ø45mm. ;-)
> 
> I am beginning to think that Stephen Urquhart is the Eyal Lalo of the Swatch Group. :roll:


Sadly, looks like he is just that. I wouldn't dare to question Omega's achievements when it comes to movements, but the packages that these fantastic movements are placed in are getting less and less tasteful, and indeed are shifting a wee bit towards the Invicta stuff.

Judging by Omega's disturbing shift towards large watches, in a few years there might be trouble telling a PO chrono from a plate. I already see this praise for it as an excellent watch for chefs and divers... "The scratch-resistant sapphire crystal proves most useful, when you're serving an _entrecote_ on your Planet Ocean".

Just some more of Mr. Urquhart's visions (caused by LSD or shrooms, by the looks of the new PO) of what Omega should be like, and Baselworld 2020 will see a new Omega collection: the Blingmaster.

Really, before this year's Baselworld, never did I have as much sympathy for Rolex and Tudor as I do now.


----------



## Inq

mkws said:


> Sadly, looks like he is just that. I wouldn't dare to question Omega's achievements when it comes to movements, but the packages that these fantastic movements are placed in are getting less and less tasteful, and indeed are shifting a wee bit towards the Invicta stuff.
> 
> Judging by Omega's disturbing shift towards large watches, in a few years there might be trouble telling a PO chrono from a plate. I already see this praise for it as an excellent watch for chefs and divers... "The scratch-resistant sapphire crystal proves most useful, when you're serving an _entrecote_ on your Planet Ocean".
> 
> Just some more of Mr. Urquhart's visions (caused by LSD or shrooms, by the looks of the new PO) of what Omega should be like, and Baselworld 2020 will see a new Omega collection: the Blingmaster.
> 
> Really, before this year's Baselworld, never did I have as much sympathy for Rolex and Tudor as I do now.


Spot on! I currently have a Speedmaster, but have owned both previous PO generations, an SMP chrono and a Speedy Legend, yet over the last few years, my respect for Rolex continued to increase, while struggling to consider any of the current offers from Omega.


----------



## drunken monkey

AAMC said:


> Anyway...there will a Seamaster 300M with waves on the dial...but I think it's a special edition the numbers on the bezel are red, green, yellow and blue...not looking good


Olympic


----------



## Betterthere

yeah yeah but
where's the 40mm black/white?


----------



## iinsic

julywest said:


> yeah yeah but
> where's the 40mm black/white?


Given that these models are considered for "ladies only," and also given Omega's blatant marketing sexism, I would expect them to be introduced in the last hour of the last day of Baselworld. Sort of a "Oh, yeah ... and we also have this crap for women." :roll:


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> Given that these models are considered for "ladies only," and also given Omega's blatant marketing sexism, I would expect them to be introduced in the last hour of the last day of Baselworld. Sort of a "Oh, yeah ... and we also have this crap for women." :roll:


Call me ma'am


----------



## Mestari

Why the cheap looking endlinks? Looks like stolen from a 500 € affordable auto.

Makes me wonder if I should pick up one of the 42mm 8500 POs while they're available. The perfect size (except for the infamous thickness).


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> Call me ma'am


L O L

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Inq

39.5mm, dial markers and numbers seem a bit large?


----------



## VicLeChic

To the OP, I would only consider it if I had one of these cars.


















. It would otherwise clash with my blue automobile.


----------



## Betterthere

Inq said:


> 39.5mm, dial markers and numbers seem a bit large?


OK where are you? and exactly what are you wearing there? 
If it is the mythical 39.5mm PO unicorn, then we need more pics and how thick was it?


----------



## Inq

Sorry, I should have mentioned the pic was knicked from the dive watch connection forum.

It seems that is the black and white small version.


----------



## Betterthere

Inq said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned the pic was knicked from the dive watch connection forum.
> 
> It seems that is the black and white small version.


real or no? link?


----------



## Inq

More info here:

http://www.thedivewatchconnection.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=51277


----------



## mkws

VicLeChic said:


> To the OP, I would only consider it if I had one of these cars.
> View attachment 7472082
> View attachment 7472090
> View attachment 7472098
> . It would otherwise cash with my blue automobile.


Oh no. An M3, and- on top of that- an orange one... 
Top Gear (when it still was Top Gear, I won't bother watching whatever it is that the BBC calls Top Gear now) sums it up nicely:








That device, which just went beyond the scale when an M3 passed by, would probably explode if someone placed this year's Omega's Baselworld novelties next to it...

*Post not intended to offend M3 drivers. To offend Omega's new models- most certainly.


----------



## sblantipodi

solesman said:


> It's the real deal from watch insider.com
> 
> Still this one is sexier ;-)


:O :O :O :O :O 
No word, I need it. Is there any info on the bracelet? 
Does it have micro adjustment?


----------



## sblantipodi

avt80 said:


> I stole this from abtw's instagram. Say what you will, but I think I like it.
> 
> View attachment 7469970


fantastic


----------



## sblantipodi

Ken G said:


> New Ploprof has orange ceramic bezel, so I don't think that's it.
> 
> As mentioned above, the latter is coming: 43.5, 16 thick, steel, blue ceramic bezel, bracelet...


so is it ticker than previous 42mm version?


----------



## 4236

Partially rubber moulded bezel, deal breaker for me


----------



## om3ga_fan

The quarter bezel idea is cool but I'm not sold on the execution. Mixed materials - and rubber to boot - seems like asking for trouble. And at a distance, because of the triangle marker, the rubber will always look like it has a corner nicked. 

Glad to see there's still a 45.5 available but disappointed it's only in chrono. As far as size, the leaner 40mm may work for my meat hook. If I can pull off the the 300, I should be ok. I am concerned the 43.5 is still too tall and will present as a hockey puck. 

I know it's knit picky but I prefer the previous numerals. Open on the 2500 was awesome. And the 'l2' on the 8500 and 2500 as opposed to the new '12'. I get the new release is meant to be sportier.

Still looking forward seeing pics of the 40mm, everything in person and getting a conclusive answer on the micro clasp. 

Either way, I have really reading everyone's feedback - thanks for sharing!




Sent from a Payphone


----------



## sblantipodi

4236 said:


> Partially rubber moulded bezel, deal breaker for me


what? what do you mean? where?


----------



## 4236

sblantipodi said:


> what? what do you mean? where?


"The case, in stainless steel, measures 43.5mm. It has a domed AR-coated sapphire crystal and it is water resistant to 600 meters. The bezel is a blend of rubber and ceramic. Orange rubber covers the first 15 minutes while Liquidmetal is used for the markings. "


----------



## joseph80

Rubber on the bezel is a real head scratcher. I thought that ship sailed with Tag Heuer.


----------



## sblantipodi

4236 said:


> "The case, in stainless steel, measures 43.5mm. It has a domed AR-coated sapphire crystal and it is water resistant to 600 meters. The bezel is a blend of rubber and ceramic. Orange rubber covers the first 15 minutes while Liquidmetal is used for the markings. "


bezel with rubber? are you serious?


----------



## 4236

sblantipodi said:


> bezel with rubber? are you serious?


You should ask, are they serious


----------



## sblantipodi

4236 said:


> You should ask, are they serious


how long can a bezel with rubber last? 

Please answer a few questions, I'm too curious, I need to have it  the all black version I mean without rubber.

1) Is the watch tick the same as previous models?
2) Does it have micro adjustmen on the bracelet?
3) Can you resume all the difference between this and the previous model?


----------



## 4236

I am sorry but i do not have ansvers fot your questions, not yet.


----------



## iinsic

sblantipodi said:


> how long can a bezel with rubber last?
> 
> Please answer a few questions, I'm too curious, I need to have it  the all black version I mean without rubber.
> 
> 1) Is the watch tick the same as previous models?
> 2) Does it have micro adjustmen on the bracelet?
> 3) Can you resume all the difference between this and the previous model?


You apparently have not checked out Omega's website regarding the new PO: OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Planet Ocean 600m Gents' collection

The thickness will most definitely be as much or more than the 42mm PO (which is 16.3mm). Only time will tell about the adjustable clasp. For all the differences between the old 42mm PO and the new 43.5mm PO, you'll have to wait until all the specs are released.


----------



## solesman

Speaking of thick......


----------



## Inq

My only question is why?


----------



## Bender.Folder

The grey/orange combo works fine here. Thick but with flat solid case back so wearing a ploprof is more a matter of wrist size to get it sitting properly than wrist shape and top heaviness imho

I dont get it, thought bezel was LM ? So its ceramic heated, etched with laser then filled with lm except the part that gets rubber ?


----------



## dr3ws

I wonder if the rubber would absorb dirt overtime and turn black so you have to replace the insert every few years. Btw the PO looks quite good but I see it as a short term fling, not a keeper IMO


----------



## 6R15

Omega really has lost touch with its enthusiast base. We should avoid these models like the plague so they understand; vote with our wallets. Every single watch released this year has faults and has been ridiculed by us to some degree. Compared to Rolex's 2016 releases, the only complaint there is the weird Air King dial and the DJ 41's clasp.

Sometimes, I can't tell if Omega is trying to be the new Rolex or the new Tag.


----------



## iinsic

dr3ws said:


> I wonder if the rubber would absorb dirt overtime and turn black so you have to replace the insert every few years.


Or how will it respond to casual exposure to fuels in a dive boat? Or sunlight? Or temperature extremes? Or changes from natural aging? Or accidental pokes with screwdrivers/knives/other sharp implements? Your question, and all of these others, lead me to believe that Omega is counting on the hundreds of extra $/£/€ they will charge when these POs with ratty-looking bezels come into service centers. :think:


----------



## mykii

solesman said:


> Speaking of thick......


Wow. That looked better than I expected.

I have to be upfront with this, I did not like the new Ploprofs released last year.

This however, is awesome. I wish they didn't release all the other combinations, and just added this model to the black + white.

So, of everything released, this is in my top 3 favourite watches. Good work Omega. This is sporty, done right.


----------



## GregoryD

iinsic said:


> Or how will it respond to casual exposure to fuels in a dive boat? Or sunlight? Or temperature extremes? Or changes from natural aging? Or accidental pokes with screwdrivers/knives/other sharp implements? Your question, and all of these others, lead me to believe that Omega is counting on the hundreds of extra $/£/€ they will charge when these POs with ratty-looking bezels come into service centers. :think:


I have to agree, and I shudder to think of what Omega will charge to replace the entire bezel.


----------



## dr3ws

iinsic said:


> Or how will it respond to casual exposure to fuels in a dive boat? Or sunlight? Or temperature extremes? Or changes from natural aging? Or accidental pokes with screwdrivers/knives/other sharp implements? Your question, and all of these others, lead me to believe that Omega is counting on the hundreds of extra $/£/€ they will charge when these POs with ratty-looking bezels come into service centers. :think:


Did they seriously think that hmmm rubber in the bezel insert, we will be the first company in the world to make that, how cool is that? There is a reason other company wouldn't put rubber because it wouldn't last. Now if they managed to put orange and black ceramic together, that would be a game changer


----------



## mykii

6R15 said:


> Omega really has lost touch with its enthusiast base. We should avoid these models like the plague so they understand; vote with our wallets. Every single watch released this year has faults and has been ridiculed by us to some degree. Compared to Rolex's 2016 releases, the only complaint there is the weird Air King dial and the DJ 41's clasp.
> 
> Sometimes, I can't tell if Omega is trying to be the new Rolex or the new Tag.


Glass half full, or half empty?

Quite frankly, I think Rolex could cop a lashing for its almost complete _lack _of innovation. Putting some more lume on numerals and increasing the size of hands is a welcome update, but not revolutionary. The ceramic bezel daytona looks nice, but should have been here years ago. They have a good business model, but that is what it is - a business model.

I don't think Omega has lost base with its enthusiast base. Their offering of a 40mm and 43.5mm PO line actually is proof of that. Lets not forget the price _decrease_ for the PO as well. In a world where all manufacturers are raising RRPs, we should all be welcoming this news whether we are brand 'enthusiasts' or not. Could they make other improvements? Sure. But I don't think 'every watch this year has faults' by a long-shot. The Speedy CK LE is a home-run, and I personally like the Orange/Grey TI Ploprof (a colour combo which works for the heritage and utility of the model).

At the end of the day, we mustn't compare Omega to Rolex because they are operating under very different philosophies. Omega with styling, materials innovation and tech, and Rolex with worn-and-wound history. There is no reason why they can't coexist, and they can both be interchanged to fill a watch box with an awesome collection.


----------



## GregoryD

dr3ws said:


> Did they seriously think that hmmm rubber in the bezel insert, we will be the first company in the world to make that, how cool is that? There is a reason other company wouldn't put rubber because it wouldn't last. Now if they managed to put orange and black ceramic together, that would be a game changer


Orange ceramic would be awesome, but I'm not sure why they even bothered with the orange rubber. It's more an admission that they can't do orange ceramic yet, so they thought what the hell, let's fill it with _something _orange (rubber was their second choice after Play-Doh).


----------



## OTX

dr3ws said:


> (rubber was their second choice after Play-Doh).


Lol


----------



## 6R15

mykii said:


> Their offering of a 40mm and 43.5mm PO line actually is proof of that.


The problem with that is the PO used to be 37.5mm + 42mm + 45mm... making each model bigger is not proof of anything, especially calling the 39.5mm model a ladies' version considering companies like Patek and Rolex are releasing way smaller watches as Mens'. They even made it thicker for no reason.



mykii said:


> Lets not forget the price _decrease_ for the PO as well. In a world where all manufacturers are raising RRPs, we should all be welcoming this news whether we are brand 'enthusiasts' or not.


But the ones who raised the price of the PO so dramatically is Omega themselves and then they realized sales were down when the MSRP was in Rolex territory but w/o the build quality. It's like Omega stabbing you but then praising them for their help in disinfecting the wound.



mykii said:


> Omega with styling, materials innovation & tech, and Rolex with worn-and-wound history.


I wouldn't call somthing as fragile as rubber as innovation and tech, especially when the whole point of using a ceramic bezel was Omega's claim of resistance to scratch. Plus a carbon fiber pattern (and not actual carbon fiber) would definitetely be style... in the same way crocodile-stamped calf leather is. Besides, if they really want to innovate, they should probably go back to basics and find a workaround to that giant He escape valve that is never used.


----------



## mkws

dr3ws said:


> Did they seriously think that hmmm rubber in the bezel insert, we will be the first company in the world to make that, how cool is that? There is a reason other company wouldn't put rubber because it wouldn't last. Now if they managed to put orange and black ceramic together, that would be a game changer


It probably looked slightly different, something like:
(lights the bong)"Rubber in the bezel insert?" (exhales the smoke)
(tokes) "We will be the first company in the woooorld to maaaake thaaaat... Daaaamn it, Stephen, that's good stuuuuuuuuuuff..." (exhales the smoke).
(lights the bong) "Yeeeeaahhh... and all these dunces will pay for replacing the bezel after a few years... (exhales the smoke)...They'll neeever leeeeaarn..."

Or like that: "Yeah, a rubber bezel, that's a great idea! Now where's my acid, and why is there a dragon by the Planet Ocean production line?"


----------



## gegarrenton

mykii said:


> Glass half full, or half empty?
> 
> Quite frankly, I think Rolex could cop a lashing for its almost complete _lack _of innovation. Putting some more lume on numerals and increasing the size of hands is a welcome update, but not revolutionary. The ceramic bezel daytona looks nice, but should have been here years ago. They have a good business model, but that is what it is - a business model.
> 
> I don't think Omega has lost base with its enthusiast base. Their offering of a 40mm and 43.5mm PO line actually is proof of that. Lets not forget the price _decrease_ for the PO as well. In a world where all manufacturers are raising RRPs, we should all be welcoming this news whether we are brand 'enthusiasts' or not. Could they make other improvements? Sure. But I don't think 'every watch this year has faults' by a long-shot. The Speedy CK LE is a home-run, and I personally like the Orange/Grey TI Ploprof (a colour combo which works for the heritage and utility of the model).
> 
> At the end of the day, we mustn't compare Omega to Rolex because they are operating under very different philosophies. Omega with styling, materials innovation and tech, and Rolex with worn-and-wound history. There is no reason why they can't coexist, and they can both be interchanged to fill a watch box with an awesome collection.


Very well put


----------



## mykii

6R15 said:


> The problem with that is the PO used to be 37.5mm + 42mm + 45mm... making each model bigger is not proof of anything, especially calling the 39.5mm model a ladies' version considering companies like Patek and Rolex are releasing way smaller watches as Mens'. They even made it thicker for no reason.
> 
> But the ones who raised the price of the PO so dramatically is Omega themselves and then they realized sales were down when the MSRP was in Rolex territory but w/o the build quality. It's like Omega stabbing you but then praising them for their help in disinfecting the wound.
> 
> I wouldn't call somthing as fragile as rubber as innovation and tech, especially when the whole point of using a ceramic bezel was Omega's claim of resistance to scratch. Plus a carbon fiber pattern (and not actual carbon fiber) would definitetely be style... in the same way crocodile-stamped calf leather is. Besides, if they really want to innovate, they should probably go back to basics and find a workaround to that giant He escape valve that is never used.


I get your 2c, but can't say I agree with all of it.

1) The 37.5mm PO IMO was the wrong size for a mid or small size. Having tried one personally, it was definitely more lady-like then what most male wearers would like. The 39.5mm size I think will be a good improvement, and an excellent mid-size for a big watch like the PO. Who cares if it is called 'Ladies', the Zenith Tricolour El Primero at 38mm was a ladies model up until last year too, and we all know how much of a success that watch amongst male consumers has been.

2) The price increases were always going to happen. I don't think the prices were "Rolex level", either. A PO where I'm at can be had for around $6k, a N.D. Sub at a touch over $10k. I don't think build quality was ever a huge problem of the PO either. The tolerances were not as tight as Rolex's, but there was nothing wrong with the actual build or material finishes in my books at least. For the already high quality of the PO, and a saving of several thousand dollars, I am fine with the Rolex having greater tolerances because there was nothing so overtly wrong with the previous generation POs to begin with.

3) Focusing on the rubber bezel as Omega's contribution to innovation and tech is a red herring and straw man. That isn't their peak or crowning glory, and I don't think I need to sit here and list all of the wonderful stuff Omega has got right to prove that point. Further, the HE valve IMO is a stylistic/design feature of the PO, and that's why its still there. Hate it or love it, that's the way it is for now.

I'm glad that both Rolex and Omega are moving in almost intractable directions, regarding styling, as they are mutually beneficial for the collector who likes offerings from both brands.

I'm not here to slander Rolex nor Omega, I'm just saying the argument you're putting forward is encroaching on one-sided.


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> Or how will it respond to casual exposure to fuels in a dive boat? Or sunlight? Or temperature extremes? Or changes from natural aging? Or accidental pokes with screwdrivers/knives/other sharp implements? Your question, and all of these others, lead me to believe that Omega is counting on the hundreds of extra $/£/€ they will charge when these POs with ratty-looking bezels come into service centers. :think:


Companies absolutely do not welcome their products being returned for after-sales service due to manufacturing defects/poor design. It is not particularly profitable (if at all) and the damage to the company's reputation and the subsequent affect on sales cannot be overestimated. It would be the most ridiculous thing ever for a brand that has been trying to position itself at a higher level in the market to intentionally produce shoddy workmanship.

Maybe it will indeed be the case that these bezels fall apart (who know what the future holds?), but that is certainly not the plan.

Continue with your cynicism, iinsic, but you've got this one _very_ wrong...


----------



## avt80

Here's a pretty good video of the new POs. I can't make it out for sure, but it looks like the clasps still have the old dive extensions.


----------



## iinsic

mykii said:


> Rolex ... putting some more lume on numerals and increasing the size of hands is a welcome update, but not revolutionary.


That's not exactly fair. The Explorer I is to many people an almost perfect watch ... except for the shiny numerals and stubby hands. Rolex now has made the watch as close to perfect as any watch can be in this imperfect world. So, in that respect, it really is revolutionary: Continuing to tweak something until it is peerless. How many other watch companies have that same persistence in getting something _just_ right? Most have a "take it or leave it" attitude and move on to the next "innovation."


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> Companies absolutely do not welcome their products being returned for after-sales service due to manufacturing defects/poor design. It is not particularly profitable (if at all) and the damage to the company's reputation and the subsequent affect on sales cannot be overestimated. It would be the most ridiculous thing ever for a brand that has been trying to position itself at a higher level in the market to intentionally produce shoddy workmanship.
> 
> Maybe it will indeed be the case that these bezels fall apart (who know what the future holds?), but that is certainly not the plan.
> 
> Continue with your cynicism, iinsic, but you've got this one _very_ wrong...


I appreciate your refreshing optimism about the altruistic nature of multi-national corporations. My experience has been less so. So we will agree to disagree. And, fortunately, no lives in the balance. :-!


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> I appreciate your refreshing optimism about the altruistic nature of multi-national corporations. My experience has been less so.


Well that explains it.  That's too bad.



iinsic said:


> And, fortunately, no lives in the balance. :-!


Indeed!


----------



## sensui123

I for one am disappointed with omega this year...but I'm sure from comments here I'm not alone...doesn't change the fact some people will like the new offerings. What I do think is Rolex has done something different this year...didn't seem like a coincidence that avid enthusiasts wish list came true in many fashions...imo they researched the market and listened. I can't agree on the same with omega. Either way, the wife and wallet remains happy on omega's end....will continue the Rolex kick and add the Daytona...the nail in the coffin for me was the Rio Olympic themed smp for me with waves. Major face palm.


----------



## OTX

sensui123 said:


> I for one am disappointed with omega this year...but I'm sure from comments here I'm not alone...doesn't change the fact some people will like the new offerings. What I do think is Rolex has done something different this year...didn't seem like a coincidence that avid enthusiasts wish list came true in many fashions...imo they researched the market and listened. I can't agree on the same with omega. Either way, the wife and wallet remains happy on omega's end....will continue the Rolex kick and add the Daytona...the nail in the coffin for me was the Rio Olympic themed smp for me with waves. Major face palm.


I agree with you on many points. It did seem like Rolex researched before they released their new watches. If Omega would have read this forum, it was obvious that the Planet Ocean thickness was an issue for many. While I do understand that this forum is only a sample and doesn't represent all watch buyers, it still gives a solid idea about what many people are looking for in their watches.

Speaking of Rolex, that new Daytona is stunning, especially the white one. Never really been a Rolex fan but that Daytona is beautiful!. I would get one in a second but I'll probably wait a couple of years or so until things calm down a little. Like you, I'm not really impressed with Omega this year and the direction they're going with the thickness of their watches.


----------



## Timester

Now seeing these new PO's, I am glad I went ahead and purchased my 8500 PO titanium instead of waiting for this release. In the future, I will spend my watch money on Rolex, Tudor or maybe something else. Rolex has released a stellar lineup of timepieces this year. Well, except for that hideous Airking. It would have been nice to see an updated Submariner, but maybe next year. I hope Omega isn't falling down the same hole that Tag Heuer fell into.


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> I appreciate your refreshing optimism about the altruistic nature of multi-national corporations. My experience has been less so. So we will agree to disagree. And, fortunately, no lives in the balance. :-!


Before retiring... having worked my whole adult life with a multi-national corporation, I have to agree with Ken G. Course I only knew my corporation intimately so maybe others could be like that.


----------



## mykii

iinsic said:


> That's not exactly fair. The Explorer I is to many people an almost perfect watch ... except for the shiny numerals and stubby hands. Rolex now has made the watch as close to perfect as any watch can be in this imperfect world. So, in that respect, it really is revolutionary: Continuing to tweak something until it is peerless. How many other watch companies have that same persistence in getting something _just_ right? Most have a "take it or leave it" attitude and move on to the next "innovation."


It is an update. It is the akin of Apple's iPhone 5 and iPhone 5s updates. A refresh worth something, but is not revolutionary. They've done great market research though, and that is welcome, but these tweaks do not re-engineer anything of any horological significance. It is an execution in design, and a good one at that, but that is where it ends.

I'm really not into the whole romanticism of watches, and this certainly falls into that category. I'm just saying it how it is to me. Good on you Rolex for listening, but I won't be seeing the updates on the Explorer in any book on watch mechanisms or making.

My 2c.


----------



## Betterthere

avt80 said:


> Here's a pretty good video of the new POs. I can't make it out for sure, but it looks like the clasps still have the old dive extensions.


Good clip .. may get me interested again. I see the gray is Ti.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> Before retiring... having worked my whole adult life with a multi-national corporation, I have to agree with Ken G. Course I only knew my corporation intimately so maybe others could be like that.


I think it's possible (maybe even likely) in some industries: consumer electronics, computers etc, but brands with aspirations to be "luxury"? Not on this planet.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> I see the gray is Ti.


Didn't know that! No doubt more Ti to come, then...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Didn't know that! No doubt more Ti to come, then...


Was in that video. Computers were my game and the rules were clear. Course that was a while back now.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> Was in that video. Computers were my game and the rules were clear. Course that was a while back now.


Haven't really had a look at any of the videos appearing on the blogs. I'll check them out!


----------



## google

Where is the 39.5mm Planet Ocean's? Is there more to be released?


----------



## mykii

julywest said:


> Good clip .. may get me interested again. I see the gray is Ti.


The Ti version is really, really, nice IMO. Definitely my favourite of the models. Never been a personal fan of the PO orange, but it pops and works so well on that model.


----------



## Betterthere

mykii said:


> The Ti version is really, really, nice IMO. Definitely my favourite of the models. Never been a personal fan of the PO orange, but it pops and works so well on that model.


and might help with the size and weight.


----------



## GregoryD

mykii said:


> The Ti version is really, really, nice IMO. Definitely my favourite of the models. Never been a personal fan of the PO orange, but it pops and works so well on that model.


Agreed, the orange and grey compliment each other really well.


----------



## Ken G

Definitely emerging as the star of the PO bunch for me...


----------



## Ken G

google said:


> Where is the 39.5mm Planet Ocean's? Is there more to be released?


They're coming.
All blue, all black and all white (plus the gold/choc).


----------



## Ken G

Timester said:


> Now seeing these new PO's, I am glad I went ahead and purchased my 8500 PO titanium instead of waiting for this release. *In the future, I will spend my watch money on Rolex, Tudor or maybe something else*


Which is your prerogative, of course; and good luck to you.

I just find it slightly ridiculous that such a sweeping statement can be made about future releases you have yet to see!


----------



## google

Ken G said:


> They're coming.
> All blue, all black and all white (plus the gold/choc).


No orange accents for 40mm eh? How disappointing.


----------



## Ken G

google said:


> No orange accents for 40mm eh? How disappointing.


White is pretty much totally white. Black has Seamaster and 600m lines in orange, as well as the tip of the second hand. No orange on bezel. Numbers silver. I think blue will be the same...


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Ken G said:


> White is pretty much totally white. Black has Seamaster and 600m lines in orange, as well as the tip of the second hand. No orange on bezel. Numbers silver. I think blue will be the same...


How exciting! Can't wait to see them!

Bob


----------



## Theognosis

avt80 said:


> Here's a pretty good video of the new POs. I can't make it out for sure, but it looks like the clasps still have the old dive extensions.


These watches look fantastic! The PO line has now positioned itself firmly as the elegant-sporty collection in Omega's line-up. Those complaining about its evolution to a sporty nature should probably look at Aqua Terra, GlobeMaster, MC300 and even the SpeedMaster range.


----------



## Theognosis

Ken G said:


> Which is your prerogative, of course; and good luck to you.
> 
> I just find it slightly ridiculous that such a sweeping statement can be made about future releases you have yet to see!


It's a matter of taste. There are people who prefer the classic elegant look of the past (Rolex, Patek, etc.) while others like myself are gravitating towards the direction that the Omega PO is taking, which is sporty luxury that's being pushed by Richard Mille into the future.


----------



## Ken G

Theognosis said:


> Those complaining about its evolution to a sporty nature should probably look at Aqua Terra, GlobeMaster, MC300 and even the SpeedMaster range.


Exactly.

Those of a certain age, disposition or style are not going to wear these models well.

And they are clearly not aimed at such people.

Those folks should perhaps look at, as you say, other lines.

Or as they are always saying themselves, other brands.


----------



## Inq

I find the new PO has little elegance and the sportiness of a Swatch or Invicta. Then there's a red speedmaster called bloody moon...
It might be just me, but Omega is taking some flak on all major forums for it's current releases, while it's main competitor is getting all the praise, for good reasons in my opinion.


----------



## iinsic

Theognosis said:


> These watches look fantastic! The PO line has now positioned itself firmly as the elegant-sporty collection in Omega's line-up. Those complaining about its evolution to a sporty nature should probably look at Aqua Terra, GlobeMaster, MC300 and even the SpeedMaster range.


When has the PO ever not been "sporty?" And who has ever considered it "elegant" ... I mean, apart from the solid gold and/or diamond-encrusted versions? Certainly there has been no "evolution" from less-sporty to more-sporty. A dive watch is either well-suited for its intended purpose, or it is not. A dive watch that does not do its job underwater is not "sporty" ... it's worthless.

The Planet Ocean was a legitimate homage to the _real_ Seamaster 300, which quite a few members here today enjoy as reincarnated NOS from Watchco. It was a legitimate dive watch for anyone serious about diving. Admittedly, the PO put on a little too much weight when it transitioned from the cal. 2500 to the cal. 8500, but it was never more or less "sporty" as a consequence.

I had the opportunity to dive many times with my original PO, a 2201.50. Alas, my white/white PO 8500 only got to go with me beneath the waves twice, and one of those occasions was just to have its picture taken. Still, it performed just as admirably underwater as its PO 2500 predecessor.

The PO wasn't the best dive watch I've used over the decades I've been at it, but it was in the top five. It would have been neck-and-neck for the #1 spot if it had had an adjustable clasp capable of offering 15mm of expansion (the amount needed to fit over a 3mm wetsuit, or to fit over the gauntlet of a dive glove, which is where I always wore mine in later years).

If there is any compromise to the "sporty" credentials of the PO, it is in the half-hearted salute to its diving bona fides by its creator. Even when, after years of clamoring by enthusiasts, Omega deigned to add an expandable clasp, it only expands by 10mm. Apparently, the comfort of office-bound desk divers' sweaty wrists was a greater consideration than the practical needs of underwater divers. Still, half a loaf is better than none, so a 10mm expanding clasp on a reasonably sized PO would be something to cheer amongst divers. It still should fasten around the gauntlet of my glove, but a tad more snugly.

And even though I consider the modern Submariner to be the best dive watch I've ever used in almost 50 years at the sport, I would buy a new 39.5mm PO with an adjusting clasp before I bought another Sub. The only complaint I had against my 2201.50 was that it was a bit large for daily wear. A slightly smaller model should be perfect for any use. But I would never consider it an "elegant" choice, unless we were talking about the elegance of functionality.


----------



## Theognosis

Inq said:


> I find the new PO has little elegance and the sportiness of a Swatch or Invicta. Then there's a red speedmaster called bloody moon...
> It might be just me, but Omega is taking some flak on all major forums for it's current releases, while it's main competitor is getting all the praise, for good reasons in my opinion.


I think Omega's trying to please BOTH the old school and the new ones. They might have alienated many old schoolers with the new PO's, but at the same time they have re-released the classic ck2998 which happens to be my favorite among all the new Basel releases, bar none.


----------



## Saoirse32

mykii said:


> Glass half full, or half empty?
> 
> Quite frankly, I think Rolex could cop a lashing for its almost complete _lack _of innovation. Putting some more lume on numerals and increasing the size of hands is a welcome update, but not revolutionary. The ceramic bezel daytona looks nice, but should have been here years ago. They have a good business model, but that is what it is - a business model.
> 
> I don't think Omega has lost base with its enthusiast base. Their offering of a 40mm and 43.5mm PO line actually is proof of that. Lets not forget the price _decrease_ for the PO as well. In a world where all manufacturers are raising RRPs, we should all be welcoming this news whether we are brand 'enthusiasts' or not. Could they make other improvements? Sure. But I don't think 'every watch this year has faults' by a long-shot. The Speedy CK LE is a home-run, and I personally like the Orange/Grey TI Ploprof (a colour combo which works for the heritage and utility of the model).
> 
> At the end of the day, we mustn't compare Omega to Rolex because they are operating under very different philosophies. Omega with styling, materials innovation and tech, and Rolex with worn-and-wound history. There is no reason why they can't coexist, and they can both be interchanged to fill a watch box with an awesome collection.


Excellent post! I've said it before (and I'm a Rolex owner)- too many Rolex Kool-Aid drinkers out there.


----------



## Theognosis

iinsic said:


> When has the PO ever not been "sporty?" And who has ever considered it "elegant" ... I mean, apart from the solid gold and/or diamond-encrusted versions? Certainly there has been no "evolution" from less-sporty to more-sporty. A dive watch is either well-suited for its intended purpose, or it is not. A dive watch that does not do its job underwater is not "sporty" ... it's worthless.
> 
> The Planet Ocean was a legitimate homage to the _real_ Seamaster 300, which quite a few members here today enjoy as reincarnated NOS from Watchco. It was a legitimate dive watch for anyone serious about diving. Admittedly, the PO put on a little too much weight when it transitioned from the cal. 2500 to the cal. 8500, but it was never more or less "sporty" as a consequence.
> 
> I had the opportunity to dive many times with my original PO, a 2201.50. Alas, my white/white PO 8500 only got to go with me beneath the waves twice, and one of those occasions was just to have its picture taken. Still, it performed just as admirably underwater as its PO 2500 predecessor.
> 
> The PO wasn't the best dive watch I've used over the decades I've been at it, but it was in the top five. It would have been neck-and-neck for the #1 spot if it had had an adjustable clasp capable of offering 15mm of expansion (the amount needed to fit over a 3mm wetsuit, or to fit over the gauntlet of a dive glove, which is where I always wore mine in later years).
> 
> If there is any compromise to the "sporty" credentials of the PO, it is in the half-hearted salute to its diving bona fides by its creator. Even when, after years of clamoring by enthusiasts, Omega deigned to add an expandable clasp, it only expands by 10mm. Apparently, the comfort of office-bound desk divers' sweaty wrists was a greater consideration than the practical needs of underwater divers. Still, half a loaf is better than none, so a 10mm expanding clasp on a reasonably sized PO would be something to cheer amongst divers. It still should fasten around the gauntlet of my glove, but a tad more snugly.
> 
> And even though I consider the modern Submariner to be the best dive watch I've ever used in almost 50 years at the sport, I would buy a new 39.5mm PO with an adjusting clasp before I bought another Sub. The only complaint I had against my 2201.50 was that it was a bit large for daily wear. A slightly smaller model should be perfect for any use. But I would never consider it an "elegant" choice, unless we were talking about the elegance of functionality.
> 
> View attachment 7476738


Great post and I agree! I said "sporty" in terms of fashion not really in terms of functionality.


----------



## Saoirse32

6R15 said:


> The problem with that is the PO used to be 37.5mm + 42mm + 45mm... making each model bigger is not proof of anything, especially calling the 39.5mm model a ladies' version considering companies like Patek and Rolex are releasing way smaller watches as Mens'. They even made it thicker for no reason.
> 
> But the ones who raised the price of the PO so dramatically is Omega themselves and then they realized sales were down when the MSRP was in Rolex territory but w/o the build quality. It's like Omega stabbing you but then praising them for their help in disinfecting the wound.
> 
> I wouldn't call somthing as fragile as rubber as innovation and tech, especially when the whole point of using a ceramic bezel was Omega's claim of resistance to scratch. Plus a carbon fiber pattern (and not actual carbon fiber) would definitetely be style... in the same way crocodile-stamped calf leather is. Besides, if they really want to innovate, they should probably go back to basics and find a workaround to that giant He escape valve that is never used.


You're kidding yourself when you make statements about Rolex "build quailty." There are many documented cases of exactly the opposite, i.e. cyclops issues, poor workmanship at the RSC etc. I get some are displeased with Omega's newest offerings but let's not kidd ourselves about Rolex being the end all.


----------



## VicLeChic

Personally I don't want rubber on my bezel (still talking watches).


----------



## Ken G

Theognosis said:


> It's a matter of taste. There are people who prefer the classic elegant look of the past (Rolex, Patek, etc.) while others like myself are gravitating towards the direction that the Omega PO is taking, which is sporty luxury that's being pushed by Richard Mille into the future.


Absolutely. Everyone has different (and evolving) tastes; I couldn't agree more. But that wasn't my point.

The person I quoted has this week decided that all his/her future watch purchases will not be Omega. Instead they will be "Rolex, Tudor or maybe something else".

This decision appears to be based on his/her dissatisfaction with Omega's BW 2016 releases.

That "logic" is what's ridiculous.


----------



## mykii

Theognosis said:


> I think Omega's trying to please BOTH the old school and the new ones. They might have alienated many old schoolers with the new PO's, but at the same time they have re-released the classic ck2998 which happens to be my favorite among all the new Basel releases, bar none.


I think Ken might be right. I think the latest POs are, at least partially, a way to restructure their collection.

Formal: DeVille, Globemaster
Casual: Aqua Terra
Sport: PO, SMPc
Sport-Formal: SM300
Chronograph: Speedmaster

With the introduction of the SM300, I think the PO is being repositioned as the brands flagship dive watch into an unapologetic "sporty" subcategory with the SM300 becoming the new face.


----------



## DocJekl

Well, I see nothing from Omega this year to prompt me to buy one of the new Planet Oceans, nor to give up my POLMLE, PO 2201.51 with orange bezel mod, or Ti PO 8500 LM.

And the only thing released so far that really tickles my fancy is the CK-2998. However, I'm happy with a vintage 861 Speedy and Snoopy for now, especially since I prefer to wear an automatic watch. If I need a panda dial Speedy I have the Mitsukoshi dial and hand set that I can install on a cheaper 3570.50 when I'm ready.

Knowing that there may still be a surprise or two left, I still picked up something from the existing line-up from Jim @ Continental Jewelers before all the good deals were gone, and I put myself on the top of the list at both of my local Rolex AD for the new ceramic bezel white dial Daytona 116500LN. My NOMOS limited ed arrives Friday, and my watch from Jim arrives Tuesday.


----------



## Ken G

In all seriousness, Larry, it's nice to read a controlled and reasoned reaction to the releases even if there's some disappointment in there. Hat doffed.


----------



## Ukal

I like it a lot but just don't think I could pull off wearing an orange watch. Omega or not.


----------



## WiZARD7

GregoryD said:


> Orange ceramic would be awesome, but I'm not sure why they even bothered with the orange rubber. It's more an admission that they can't do orange ceramic yet, so they thought what the hell, let's fill it with _something _orange (rubber was their second choice after Play-Doh).


They can do orange ceramic if they want...
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean GMT Orange Ceramic Watch In Platinum Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## solesman

Check on the monstrosity in the back there!!:-s


----------



## Ken G

I think the gray/orange Ti is tipping its hat slightly to the old Seamaster 200 "Poppy".



















Which disproves the claims some are making that the two-toned bezel was somehow copied from some other maker's more recent offerings...


----------



## ilitig8

VicLeChic said:


> Personally I don't want rubber on my bezel (still talking watches).


While I understand the knee jerk reaction it is high quality and vulcanized. I seriously doubt it will be of any issue in actual wearing. Now, it is perfectly understandable if one doesn't like the matte look.


----------



## ilitig8

WiZARD7 said:


> They can do orange ceramic if they want...
> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean GMT Orange Ceramic Watch In Platinum Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


The problem was the production costs were so high they simply found a way to use the few viable bezels they were able to make. That platinum dialed/orange ceramic look is probably my favorite PO of all time.


----------



## ilitig8

Personally, I am really digging the grey/orange version and may well add it to my collection of POs. I personally like they went with 43.5mm. I have two 42mm and 2 43.5mm GMTs and much prefer the GMT size, while the 45mm is just too large for me. What a lot of people who have only read the specs miss is that the bezel of a 42mm PO is SMALLER than a Submariner bezel. While the Sub looks smaller that is mainly due to the thickness. The other thing I have found to be true for me is that the PO "looks" smaller when worn on rubber, but that may just be me. I finally got around to putting a OEM rubber on my Pumpkin last year and was amazed at what it did to the visual size.


----------



## Ken G

ilitig8 said:


> While I understand the knee jerk reaction it is high quality and vulcanized. I seriously doubt it will be of any issue in actual wearing. Now, it is perfectly understandable if one doesn't like the matte look.


I think the matte look is helping create a very attractive effect: light bounces off the surrounding ceramic and even from the liquid metal markings within the vulcanised rubber area, but not off the rubber itself*. This is making the orange really "pop".










* obviously the light bounces off the rubber, but not in the same way.


----------



## TSC

Ken G said:


>


I notice they still haven't appeased all the people who keep mentioning that the bottom of the '1' and the '2' don't align at the 12 O 'Clock position?* b-)*


----------



## Betterthere

ilitig8 said:


> While I understand the knee jerk reaction it is high quality and vulcanized. I seriously doubt it will be of any issue in actual wearing. Now, it is perfectly understandable if one doesn't like the matte look.


Good point. Quite a few have weighed in on the subject but I don't know their qualifications.

I have nit looked into the chemical makeup of my car tires either but they seem to hold up really well course the part in contact with the road does wear down. Reminds me of the other discussion of multi national corporation. I buy Michelin because for me they ride the best and last the longest. I don't think Michelin builds in defects to make me spend more in repairs rather I spend more up front.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I think the matte look is helping create a very attractive effect: light bounces off the surrounding ceramic and even from the liquid metal markings within the vulcanised rubber area, but not off the rubber itself*. This is making the orange really "pop".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * obviously the light bounces off the rubber, but not in the same way.


Ken G if you keep posting this picture , you will make me buy one. Curses.
I think Omega approach overall is good. When I was young and more muscular, I could wear whatever I wanted. Age is changing that somewhat .
Those of us old enough remember the 70s where watches changed and we may be in that situation again. A global market where China and others matter is different also.omega is competing in that world.


----------



## sblantipodi

Sincerely, I don't find the sense in the new case back.
Do they renewed it to make the life of watchmakers more difficult?
Who have the key to open such a case back?


----------



## kangajack

Theognosis said:


> These watches look fantastic! The PO line has now positioned itself firmly as the elegant-sporty collection in Omega's line-up. Those complaining about its evolution to a sporty nature should probably look at Aqua Terra, GlobeMaster, MC300 and even the SpeedMaster range.


"Elegant-sporty"??? They have completely forgone any attempt to be elegant. That's just my opinion of course.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## microrotor

Didn't IWC already make the mistake of rubber on a watch?


----------



## mykii

The Ti PO is sweet, and IMO a hit. 

Need to get out of these threads. The more I look at these POs, esp. the grey, the more I am liking them.


----------



## TSC

You have to laugh when he straps that blue one on, it's the same thickness as his wrist!


----------



## Mcbeck

I don't know if I overlooked it, by just in case it wasn't posted earlier, Ariel Adams at "A Blog to Watch" did a quick hands video with an overview of the new PO lineup at Basel World.


----------



## GregoryD

Yooooohoooooooooooo, 39.5mm PO, where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## google

GregoryD said:


> Yooooohoooooooooooo, 39.5mm PO, where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu?


I know, reveal yourself!! Where are they??!


----------



## ilitig8

microrotor said:


> Didn't IWC already make the mistake of rubber on a watch?


The point would be valid if all rubber was the same and they used it in the same way.


----------



## mykii

ilitig8 said:


> The point would be valid if all rubber was the same and they used it in the same way.


This isn't necessarily directed at you ilitig8, but...

I've been thinking of this for a few days now - but do we know more of the rubber itself? Apart from being polished, do we know more about the 1) material and its characteristics, and 2) _how _it is integrated into the bezel? From my understanding the rubber is a derivative of silicon nitride, but has it been further blended with anything else (including particulate ceramic itself?) for instance?

That may help give a sense of its durability.


----------



## MattyMac

*If this is 45.5 mm.... I want it...*


----------



## ilitig8

mykii said:


> This isn't necessarily directed at you ilitig8, but...
> 
> I've been thinking of this for a few days now - but do we know more of the rubber itself? Apart from being polished, do we know more about the 1) material and its characteristics, and 2) _how _it is integrated into the bezel? From my understanding the rubber is a derivative of silicon nitride, but has it been further blended with anything else (including particulate ceramic itself?) for instance?
> 
> That may help give a sense of its durability.


I think the silicon nitride reference to the rubber was incorrect. Silicon nitride is a non-oxide ceramic which I think is what the rest of the bezel is made of. My understanding is the rubber is vulcanized caoutchouc. We should learn more in the coming days when the editorial reviews come out instead of just rewriting the press releases. If it is indeed "just" vulcanized natural rubber I still think it will wear very well in this use. This all stems from Omega needing orange for the PO bezels and ceramic orange bezels have proved thus far to be economically unfeasible.


----------



## ilitig8

MattyMac said:


> *If this is 45.5 mm.... I want it...*


Let the wanting commence.


----------



## om3ga_fan

MattyMac said:


> *If this is 45.5 mm.... I want it...*


I believe the chronos are the only model in 45.5mm.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## MattyMac

ilitig8 said:


> Let the wanting commence.


Yeah!! Just Noticed it looks like 43.5mm only...:-|


----------



## ilitig8

I find it interesting no discussion of the movements in the PO. The METAS certified movements now have arguably the best warranted accuracy of any mechanical watch. Surpassing Patek Seal (the previous high water mark) and although having a 1 second wider variance allowed than the new Rolex standard the testing is more extensive and takes into account isochronism down to 1/3 wind. While the PO isn;t the first to get them the newest progeny of the 8500 are proving this is a real world class collection of movements. Even if a coax escapement is pure marketing the hard figures are hard to ignore. 

Seriously, warranted 0 to +5 dynamically tested with a cased movement down to 1/3 wind is SIGNIFICANT.


----------



## ilitig8

MattyMac said:


> Yeah!! Just Noticed it looks like 43.5mm only...:-|


No, no, no, the chronographs are still 45.5.


----------



## 6R15

ilitig8 said:


> I find it interesting no discussion of the movements in the PO. The METAS certified movements now have arguably the best warranted accuracy of any mechanical watch. Surpassing Patek Seal (the previous high water mark) and although having a 1 second wider variance allowed than the new Rolex standard the testing is more extensive and takes into account isochronism down to 1/3 wind. While the PO isn;t the first to get them the newest progeny of the 8500 are proving this is a real world class collection of movements. Even if a coax escapement is pure marketing the hard figures are hard to ignore.
> 
> Seriously, warranted 0 to +5 dynamically tested with a cased movement down to 1/3 wind is SIGNIFICANT.


In the same way that the ugly girl in the back of class has a heart of gold, right?


----------



## MattyMac

ilitig8 said:


> No, no, no, the chronographs are still 45.5.


Sorry...Been drinking,,,o|


----------



## mykii

6R15 said:


> In the same way that the ugly girl in the back of class has a heart of gold, right?


I think that one goes to the new AirKing, sorry.

In all seriousness, ilitig8 is right. You can hate on Omega all you want, but the new movements shouldn't be ignored. The improvements are objectively quantifiable, recordable and replicable, and with a concomitant price decrease this is something worth applauding because it very easily could have gone in the opposite direction.

But of course, as determined several pages back, your opinion on 'Omega's innovation' is limited to the use of rubber in the bezel, which is unfortunate.

Personally, I'm more interested to see what Omega does next year. I wonder if the SM300 collection will be touched-up, and if so what will be done. Likewise, with the AT good planet and the new dials on the PO, I wonder if the AT dials will get a facelift. If nothing else, we can expect movement upgrades across the entire Omega lineup in the next year or two.


----------



## mjoranga

It would be nice if they managed to inject that orange rubber in between the Ceremic Bezel. We won't have to worry about the Rubber being worn easily which may lead into an expensive replacement of the entire Insert and Bezel unless Omega will offer a replacement insert only this time. Which I doubt it very much.


----------



## dr3ws

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Master Chronometer Chronograph Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch
So according to that article, Omega claimed the rubber will look just fine after a testing which replicates 10 years of wear. the dial is actually ceramic which is nice


----------



## Ken G

mjoranga said:


> It would be nice if they managed to inject that orange rubber in between the Ceremic Bezel. *We won't have to worry about the Rubber* being worn easily which may lead into an expensive replacement of the entire Insert and Bezel unless Omega will offer a replacement insert only this time. Which I doubt it very much.


Exactly - you won't have to worry about the rubber. The case is too thick for you:



mjoranga a few days ago said:


> 13 or 14 pages of mainly suggesting this and that... *Totally not for Me*... If it's under 15mm with 43.5mm then Yeah...


It's 16mm.

[EDIT: apologies for the snidey nature of this post, mjoranga. Nothing personal. Sorry.]


----------



## Ken G

dr3ws said:


> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Master Chronometer Chronograph Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch
> So according to that article, Omega claimed the rubber will look just fine after a testing which replicates 10 years of wear. the dial is actually ceramic which is nice


Nonsense! Haven't you heard? It's been designed to self-destruct in order to get more cash from servicing & repair.
Swatch Group will be laughing all the way to UBS!

[EDIT: Apologies for the sarcastic nature of this post, dr3ws. It really was nothing personal. Experiment over. Sorry.]


----------



## dr3ws

Ken G said:


> Nonsense! Haven't you heard? It's been designed to self-destruct in order to get more cash from servicing & repair.
> Swatch Group will be laughing all the way to UBS!


I haven't owned an Omega yet and would really want one, now whether it's the new PO but in black dial or the SM300MC


----------



## 4counters

I'm very tempted by the GMT. Has anyone seen any other variations other than the black and white?


----------



## Ken G

dr3ws said:


> I haven't owned an Omega yet and would really want one, now whether it's the new PO but in black dial or the SM300MC


I'm sure the rubber one will be fine if you like the look of it! (apologies for the sarcasm - I was experimenting with a new posting "style" ;-) )

Good luck with whatever model/brand you choose! I believe the rule is lots of pics when you get it...


----------



## mykii

dr3ws said:


> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Master Chronometer Chronograph Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch
> So according to that article, Omega claimed the rubber will look just fine after a testing which replicates 10 years of wear. the dial is actually ceramic which is nice


Here you go people, from aBlogtoWatch:



> Omega makes that simple by adding their excellent micro-adjust system to the bracelets


If it is on the chronographs, it should be on the other models you'd think.

I also have to say, I have decided I like the aesthetic of 1) the new styling, 2) the rubber (so long as Omega's 10 year artificial aging holds up) and 3) the grey Ti PO in particular.


----------



## Caruso

Very nice


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> I also have to say, I have decided I like the aesthetic of 1) the new styling, 2) the rubber (so long as Omega's 10 year artificial aging holds up) and 3) the grey Ti PO in particular.


Yup, I'd go along with that. But has the Ti PO displaced whatever was at the top of your pre-BW16 wishlist? ;-)

I'm still not certain it (or anything from this week) has.


----------



## mjoranga

Ken G said:


> Exactly - you won't have to worry about the rubber. The case is too thick for you:
> 
> It's 16mm.


That's true... which is pretty healthy for my Bank...


----------



## Ken G

mjoranga said:


> That's true... which is pretty healthy for my Bank...


Very true! For now anyway, right? ;-) 
I'm sure you'll find another watch you like at some point...


----------



## mjoranga

Ken G said:


> Very true! For now anyway, right? ;-)
> I'm sure you'll find another watch you like at some point...


Just a matter of time, might start the rules of One out One in...


----------



## Ken G

mjoranga said:


> Just a matter of time, might start the rules of One out One in...


Ha! Good luck with that one!  
A lot of people seem to manage it, mind you, but I just can't bring myself to even _consider_ it...


----------



## mykii

Ken G said:


> Yup, I'd go along with that. But has the Ti PO displaced whatever was at the top of your pre-BW16 wishlist? ;-)
> 
> I'm still not certain it (or anything from this week) has.


My wish list is pretty unstable - I have been too much of an opportunist when buying watches - but probably not, only because I think I have "casual/sporty" covered with my existing collection. I don't think there will be any more watches this year. As for what the next one will be... At this point, I hope it will be a Ploprof TBH - I need to get that one locked down. It is time to start buying my must-have watches going forth from here. Still waiting for the day that Rolex offers a Hulk in N.D., but I don't think it will ever come.

All I know is that dive watches are my bread and butter, and what I would like to start pushing my collection towards from here.



Ken G said:


> A lot of people seem to manage it, mind you, but I just can't bring myself to even _consider_ it...




I have also considered moving along one of my Aqua Terras, due to the duplication within the collection not because I dislike them, but I have so far been unable to move anything from my collection on. I don't think I'm a flipper.


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> My wish list is pretty unstable - I have been too much of an opportunist when buying watches





mykii said:


> It is time to start buying my must-have watches going forth from here.


I can totally relate to　both of those points. Although there is a definite "core" to the wishlist, it seems to change weekly with models rising and falling, as well as the occasional "new entry". I bought several in the last year that were not even _on_ the list - they simply presented themselves and I found it difficult to pass them up (due to rarity/condition/price or some combination of these).

I'd like to be more disciplined and wait until I find the vintage ones that keep floating back up to the top of the wishlist i.e. the ones I _really_ want. Or in the case of current models/expensive vintage, I want to have the discipline to not spend the cash (I've been putting aside) on less expensive models before I've saved enough for that pricier target.


----------



## M.N.A

Looking at Basel offerings this year made me feel that Omega is more of a fashion brand. I was really hoping that they would adopt a more conservative strategy regarding how fast they would change their models. This is the 3rd change in the PO department in 10 years! Sure many customers had a lot of issues regarding the thickness of the watch but not the overall look and frankly looking at their offerings I can't seem to fully understand what this new collection brings to the table. When Omega introduced their new in house movements it was understandable that they need to re-launch their collection as it was a big change and a welcomed strategy. However, their new movements are actually the same except for the antimagnetic rating which I believe is more of a gimmick rather than anything else.


----------



## mykii

M.N.A said:


> However, their new movements are actually the same except for the antimagnetic rating which I believe is more of a gimmick rather than anything else.


The testing and regulation are much tighter now than pretty much... any other manufacturer. It isn't just a gimmick. There is a definable output for us as consumers.

Anyways, I see this PO refresh as more of a repositioning of the PO given the emergence of the 300MC as the brands new flagship dive watch.

The thing that worries me is the Speedy 9300 Moonphase variants (although admittedly, those are LEs in very low production numbers such as 50~ odd).


----------



## Morrisdog

I like the look of both the new POs, personally I would go the larger despite having a smallish wrist (just a bit under 7inches on a cold day). I just think this watch is meant to be worn large.. My only concern is regarding the durability of the rubber. Especially when positioned adjacent to the ceramic where small scratches on the rubber may look more obvious. I mean you want the bezel to last for a generation. So it's a bit of an unknown factor. 
However I am not in the market for a diver, especially a luxury diver. I would however love the new limited ed speedie. Looks gorgeous to me.. I am a bit of a sucker for blue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Morrisdog said:


> My only concern is regarding the durability of the rubber. Especially when positioned adjacent to the ceramic where small scratches on the rubber may look more obvious. I mean you want the bezel to last for a generation. So it's a bit of an unknown factor.


I'm beginning to think the company should have put together some kind of demonstration video of the material's durability to allay concerns people are having. Who knows, maybe such a demo will come? I know there has been some mention of 10-year accelerated aging tests, but that point doesn't seem to have been emphasized. The comments over the past few days on this thread and others suggest it should be.

I'm sure the usual mob will say there has been no demonstration because the material and workmanship are _intentionally shoddy_ etc etc.._Omega just want to charge for new bezels down the line_ blah blah blah... But I am 100% certain this is not so. For the simple reason this is a suicidal business model in this industry (and most others).

As I said, what I _do_ believe the company should do is to give those with these concerns confidence in their new design. If Omega has dropped the ball in any way with the new POs, it is in this regard.

IMO.


----------



## jfo2010

Rubber bezel doesn't make sense to me. Rubber/polymers are susceptible to degradation when exposed to the environment. I wonder what the reasoning is for using such a material.... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

jfo2010 said:


> Rubber bezel doesn't make sense to me. Rubber/polymers are susceptible to degradation when exposed to the environment. I wonder what the reasoning is for using such a material....


Yeah, you're not alone in having concerns/being confused. This is emerging as one of the main talking points of the new POs.

As I said in my post directly above yours, my view is Omega need to put more focus on educating us on the new technology. There is clear scepticism among potential buyers. It will be interesting to see what the actual marketing is like nearer launch (rather than the BW hoopla).


----------



## jimmer42

solesman said:


> Speaking of thick......


I really shouldn't Dan but I REALLY like that.......the grey PO as well for that matter!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^^^
Just noticed the orange-tipped second hand and almost completely lumed triangle at 12. Nice.

And this seems an almost browny-orange; certainly a little subdued. I thought that when I saw a pic pre-announcement, but wasn't sure if it was just the pic, but these real-life shots look the same...

Or maybe it's just me!


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Yup, I'd go along with that. But has the Ti PO displaced whatever was at the top of your pre-BW16 wishlist? ;-)
> 
> I'm still not certain it (or anything from this week) has.


Well I have flipped so many and only 2 have stuck: blue AT and sm300mc. Like someone else I have owned Omegas for a long time and quite a few at that. So I figure I will just buy one each year and keep what I like . 
So ar this point 3 are possibles depending on fit : PO Ti, 39.5 PO
And Explorer. Time will tell. Pun intended.

As for the rubber discussion, I "trust" Omega testing and science more than members opinions so would not hesitate on that. Worse case scenario: years diwn road the bezel has to be replaced. Not a bug deal.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> So ar this point 3 are possibles *depending on fit* : PO Ti, 39.5 PO
> And Explorer.


Do you have concerns about the size of the 43.5 on you? I'm thinking the same...but I like the grey of the Ti (as well as the orange rubber bezel).

If the 43.5 is on the large side, my first PO might very well be a 8500.


----------



## Toothbras

Ken G said:


> ^^^^^
> Just noticed the orange-tipped second hand and almost completely lumed triangle at 12. Nice.
> 
> And this seems an almost browny-orange; certainly a little subdued. I thought that when I saw a pic pre-announcement, but wasn't sure if it was just the pic, but these real-life shots look the same...
> 
> Or maybe it's just me!


I love this shade, looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ken G

Toothbras said:


> I love this shade, looks gorgeous!


Me too - absolutely! 
But it's not just my eyes? It _does_ look a little brownish?


----------



## Toothbras

Ken G said:


> Me too - absolutely!
> But it's not just my eyes? It _does_ look a little brownish?


Yeah, for sure, but I think that's what makes it so cool


----------



## Ken G

Toothbras said:


> Yeah, for sure, but I think that's what makes it so cool


Definitely. It's right and proper that they're using a color that's a little bit different for that model.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Do you have concerns about the size of the 43.5 on you? I'm thinking the same...but I like the grey of the Ti (as well as the orange rubber bezel).
> 
> If the 43.5 is on the large side, my first PO might very well be a 8500.


Yes I have concerns. But one never knows til try. The lugs look like they turn down well. But would probably have to be Ti. I was close to buying a sm300mc Ti and sell my sm300mc so..

FWIW don't bother to get a po 8500 42mm imo it does not wear well.


----------



## solesman

jimmer42 said:


> I really shouldn't Dan but I REALLY like that.......the grey PO as well for that matter!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I too love the orange with brushed grey. The grey PO is growing on me but wish it just had an all orange or all grey Liquidmetal bezel


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> FWIW don't bother to get a po 8500 42mm imo it does not wear well.


Actually, I tried on the PO 8500 Ti, SM300MC Ti, and a Ploprof at an OB on the same afternoon one day last summer. The Ploprof was the first of the three I tried, so the other two just weren't doing anything for me after the thrill of that.

I realize that wasn't a level playing field for the 300 or PO, so I'm happy to give them both another go. That said, I also tried on a 2013 Bullhead reissue about 6 months ago and that impressed me greatly. If my next Omega is a current model, it will be between the Bullhead, a PO (8900/8500 or maybe even a 40mm 8800) and possibly a SM300MC. But who knows? I'll probably end up getting a flightmaster or a "banana" or something!


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Actually, I tried on the PO 8500 Ti, SM300MC Ti, and a Ploprof at an OB on the same afternoon one day last summer. The Ploprof was the first of the three I tried, so the other two just weren't doing anything for me after the thrill of that.
> 
> I realize that wasn't a level playing field for the 300 or PO, so I'm happy to give them both another go. That said, I also tried on a 2013 Bullhead reissue about 6 months ago and that impressed me greatly. If my next Omega is a current model, it will be between the Bullhead, a PO (8900/8500 or maybe even a 40mm 8800) and possibly a SM300MC. But who knows? I'll probably end up getting a flightmaster or a "banana" or something!


I'm going with the philosophy that I don't have to like every release each year at BW just one will do.


----------



## mjoranga

For those who are interested with the new Model. I think the 43.5 is very nice if not the GMT version. I've tried the 42 PO 8500 and that was totally out of balance in my opinion. I would rather pick the 45mm 8500 if I have to pick between the Two. I also tried the 43.5 Good planet GMT that time and it's even thicker than both 42 and 45mm 8500. But since they resize the PO now to 43.5mm non GMT. I think it's perfect for those who likes this Model and not concern about the thickness. I'm sure this New PO 43.5mm is not as thick as the GMT PO Good planet.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> I'm going with the philosophy that I don't have to like every release each year at BW just one will do.


Not a bad philosophy to take. And it's interesting that some people are actually relieved there's _nothing_ tempting them!


----------



## Ken G

mjoranga said:


> I'm sure this New PO 43.5mm is not as thick as the GMT PO Good planet.


GMT PO Good Planet: 17.25mm
New 8906 GMT PO: 17.04mm
New 8901/8900 PO: 16.04mm

All 43.5mm diam., of course.


----------



## mjoranga

That's very nice Ken G. It means in a way they tried to lessen the thickness somehow for the GMT version. And managed to reduce by over 1mm for the normal PO.


----------



## mjoranga

I've just check and it's pretty much Identical to the thickness of the 8500 PO 45mm which is 16.4mm


----------



## Ken G

Of course it's now only the chrono in 45.5mm, but the thickness of the new 9901/9900 is 18.87; down from the 19.2 of the 9301/9300...


----------



## Betterthere

Saw this tweetRob Caplan ‎@robattopper
All new Planet Ocean models with metal bracelets feature the adjustable rack and pusher clasp found on the 300


----------



## MattyMac

Ken G said:


> Of course it's now only the chrono in 45.5mm, but the thickness of the new 9901/9900 is 18.87; down from the 19.2 of the 9301/9300...


It's a start, right.:-d


----------



## ckamp

These new variations of the PO look tacky.

I am really disappointed that omega seems to be oblivious to years of comments on the forums. Instead of marketing a PO that people have been saying they are looking for, they go ahead and make all these new 'creative' changes. The crazy colors, bulky applied numbers, .. whats that? ... A blue LM with a diamond bezel, oh that combo looks great.... Wait, let's put a orange strap on it.. Needs to look like orange leather though..

Just awful.










Oh and let's add some rubber to the rest of them..

Besides all that, the change to 43.5 is a great idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

MattyMac said:


> It's a start, right.:-d


Indeed! You'll need to try one on and let us know if you can detect a difference when compared with your 9300!


----------



## MattyMac

Ken G said:


> Indeed! You'll need to try one on and let us know if you can detect a difference when compared with your 9300!


I'm sure the difference in thickness will be like night and day...:roll:


----------



## iinsic

MattyMac said:


> I'm sure the difference in thickness will be like night and day...:roll:


My experience with dive watches - and I've had a lot of them - is that the proverbial night-and-day distinction occurs at ≤14mm and >14mm. I have never enjoyed wearing a dive watch that was thicker than 14mm, other than underwater (where bulk really doesn't matter all that much). Dive watches that are under 14mm tend to be more versatile, easily being worn both in the water and on dry land. And from my experience, the ideal is ≤13mm (which is the SMP in the Omega line, still my favorite). Since any WR rating in excess of 300m is marketing legerdemain, there is no reason for a dive watch to be thicker than 13mm. Both the SMP and the Sub are great dive watches because they provide a perfectly adequate 300m WR rating, and a sub-13mm case height.


----------



## mjoranga

I wouldn't even reach that 300m depth rating let alone 600m... The deepest I did was 20m, so the SMP will do for my recreational diving once in a while...


----------



## waldoh

One side of me loves the use of liquidmetal and ceramic dial but the other side hates the orange rubber and the dashes on the bezel (even though they are semi functional for time keeping). 

The rubber kind of defeats the purpose of the ceramic bezel doesn't it? It will get discolored and dirty over time. Also it will reduce the ruggedness of ceramic by peeling/getting scratched. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

GregoryD said:


> Using rubber in the bezel, good grief. Looking forward to the 40mm versions, though.


There's nothing wrong with using rubber on a bezel. Still working great on my Aquaracer after 4 years..


----------



## ilitig8

RDK said:


> There's nothing wrong with using rubber on a bezel. Still working great on my Aquaracer after 4 years..


Heah, heah, heah... NO FACTS!!!! It ruins all the conjecture.


----------



## mkws

There's everything wrong with using rubber on the bezel. Number one being that it's rubber. Rubber wears out in time. And it doesn't take Einstein to figure out, that you don't use rubber where it can wear out, because rubber wears out. Think of gaskets- they're not exposed to as many factors that might inflict damage as the bezel is, yet they need replacing. Omega's claptrap about how they integrated the rubber into the bezel does not convince me. TAG Heuer might do as many rubber bezels as they can- I don't mind that. And I don't mind that because of TAG Heuer I expect less than of Omega. TAGs aren't bad watches, as much as some Archie "Hello F-ers" or another YouTube pseudo-watch-guru might hate them, I won't- in the last few years, they've done a lot to atone for the truly disgusting 1990s stuff. Yes, they just made a tourbillon, they are capable of making in-house movements (and they do make them), and their "Calibre 36" is actually a Zenith El Primero- and for that I'd tip my hat to them. With what they did in the 1990s, I can forgive them a faux pas like that rubber bezel, I mean, they can't get everything right that quick- recovery takes time, and therefore some bad ideas are forgivable. But Omega is not TAG. It's a company that should know better. And it turns out, that they don't. I don't know where do they draw conclusions from- a crystal ball or whatnot, but they didn't exactly manage to listen to the public.
Many have wanted a new Railmaster. And what Omega gives, is a Failmaster Planet Puddle.


----------



## mykii

I honestly think we need to stop speculating on the whole rubber thing until Omega at least releases further technical or testing details. 

There are a lot of assumptions floating around at the moment, but no facts. I am sure they will come in time.


----------



## RDK

mkws said:


> There's everything wrong with using rubber on the bezel. Number one being that it's rubber. Rubber wears out in time.


Should Omega also stop making rubber straps for their diving watches then..?


----------



## mjoranga

RDK said:


> Should Omega also stop making rubber straps for their diving watches then..?


Next time I meet my friend, I'll try taking a picture of His Tag with rubber chip all over or maybe it was a plastic/rubber bezel... Strap is different, as You can see strap doesn't last long and there's plenty available to replace them when it's broken. I have read about the Rubber on that Bezel and it says, they claimed that during testing (where it was artificially aged to replicate about 10 years of wear) the color and material looked just fine...I'll just wait and see for future owners of this Model as they can testify the real deal with this watch...


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5

Oh my....they look tacky, what a dissapointment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

RDK said:


> Should Omega also stop making rubber straps for their diving watches then..?


Replacing a strap is something quite common. Replacing a bezel? No. Not really. The era of painted and bakelite bezels in tool watches is over for a good reason- because they were replaced by bezels made of way more durable materials- that being ceramic, or, for that matter, Omega's LM technology. I see no reason to revert to the era of less durable materials... except for creating a necessity to replace the parts made of these materials. Which is about money, but in a way that a manufacturer of electronics would do that. For a luxury watch company, that'd be disgraceful- to say the least.


----------



## cedargrove

I just realized the orange part of the bezel is rubber!? Here I thought they figured out how to blend two colours of ceramic. This is lame.


----------



## 4counters

mkws said:


> There's everything wrong with using rubber on the bezel. Number one being that it's rubber. Rubber wears out in time.


Unless you are Nostradamus you cannot possibly know how these bezels will perform over time.

With all due respect to you and the other armchair critics, I put more faith in the Omega R&D department who are saying that they have replicated 10 years of use and the bezels hold up just fine.


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## Inq

cedargrove said:


> I just realized the orange part of the bezel is rubber!? Here I thought they figured out how to blend two colours of ceramic. This is lame.


I don't think they went this route because they couldn't blend the two colours, Rolex seem to do it just fine.

My guess is the people from Omega are trying to promote an image of a brand constantly progressing and experimenting with new materials, which is not wrong, but they really seem to be trying too hard and pushing out 10 versions of the same model every year is getting confusing.


----------



## Saoirse32

Inq said:


> I don't think they went this route because they couldn't blend the two colours, Rolex seem to do it just fine.
> 
> My guess is the people from Omega are trying to promote an image of a brand constantly progressing and experimenting with new materials, which is not wrong, but they really seem to be trying too hard and pushing out 10 versions of the same model every year is getting confusing.


Regarding Rolex, I wish people would please stop comparing the two brands, it's annoying. Rolex' two-tone bezels are loved AND criticized at the same time. The blue in their BLNR looks purplish under many of lights, not to mention the PCLs, and their BLRO (precious metal only) looks cranberryish most of the time and their older Pepsi colors (aluminum bezel) definitely "pop" more. I like both brands but certain individuals constant comparisons are worn out. Wait, forgot to add IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inq

To be honest, I don't even like multi-colored bezels, I was hoping for an all black ceramic bezel with a more polished finish, but with the same conventional design of the first generation. I found the matte bezel on my PO to look grey in most situations....


----------



## mykii

Inq said:


> I don't think they went this route because they couldn't blend the two colours, Rolex seem to do it just fine.
> 
> My guess is the people from Omega are trying to promote an image of a brand constantly progressing and experimenting with new materials, which is not wrong, but they really seem to be trying too hard and pushing out 10 versions of the same model every year is getting confusing.


I think you're right on the 'material innovation' comment.

However, I don't think they've pushed out 10 versions of the same model. Rather, in this case, they've refreshed the entire PO lineup. Rather than release 10 new POs, whilst retaining the current models, the entire collection has been updated. Yes, there is a lot new, but I don't think that in this iteration the comparison is the same to the age-old "Omega is milking the speedmaster line" argument (which I think is, honestly, beyond ridiculous) because of the continued release of new models/LEs.

Because I haven't been paying close enough attention, do all the 43.5mm models have the rubber? Or will there be, say, a plain-jane liquid metal version in black as well @ 43.5mm?

Hopefully these 39.5mm POs materialize, because if they do then all of these comments are moot as there will be a perfectly sized, (presumably, based on Ken's comments) non-rubber, LM version available. Maybe Ken can give further details on what he's been told/has seen.

In any case, I'm optimistic that they may exist, as I keep seeing models pop up that aren't making it into these mainstream discussions, which is telling me that there are other new offerings which aren't getting exposure (e.g. the new Ploprof and the Rio LE Aqua Terra). It wouldn't surprise me if new models make it into the collection/production that aren't shown for exhibition purposes at Basel. But, anyways, I think Omega needs to consider their marketing big time, as they've kind of stuffed-up the release of these new POs as evidenced by the various opinions on the durability of the rubber (which, as of now, aren't justified) and general lack of information floating around.


----------



## 6R15

Saoirse32 said:


> Regarding Rolex, I wish people would please stop comparing the two brands, it's annoying. Rolex' two-tone bezels are loved AND criticized at the same time. The blue in their BLNR looks purplish under many of lights, not to mention the PCLs, and their BLRO (precious metal only) looks cranberryish most of the time and their older Pepsi colors (aluminum bezel) definitely "pop" more. I like both brands but certain individuals constant comparisons are worn out. Wait, forgot to add IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right, we should start comparing Omega to Tag


----------



## RDK

mkws said:


> I see no reason to revert to the era of less durable materials... except for creating a necessity to replace the parts made of these materials. Which is about money, but in a way that a manufacturer of electronics would do that. For a luxury watch company, that'd be disgraceful- to say the least.


Wear & tear is not uncommon.
It happens to cars, electronics, household goods, clothes and... watches.

Shame on (luxury) watch companies for creating an automatic movement that needs service and contains parts that need to be replaced every once in a while.

So for you, a $ 600 service every 5 to 7 years (which also means replacing seals, crown and tube and maybe some other worn down parts) is "normal", but replacing a $ 200 bezel after (let's say) 10 years is " disgraceful"..?

Interesting thought..


----------



## Inq

That bezel will cost a bit more than 200$ since it's not just an insert.

Either way, anyone know how long before the new models replace the current ones? I'm contemplating an orange numbers 42mm PO.


----------



## RDK

mkws said:


> The era of painted and bakelite bezels in tool watches is over for a good reason- because they were replaced by bezels made of way more durable materials- that being ceramic, or, for that matter, Omega's LM technology.


Wake up call:
The era of (automatic) watches is over for a good reason- we all have smartphones.

How's that for durability..?

Cheers


----------



## RDK

Inq said:


> That bezel will cost a hell of a lot more than 200$...
> 
> Either way, anyone know how long before the new models replace the current ones? I'm contemplating an orange numbers 42mm PO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I was referring to the rubber bezel on my Aquaracer. Shouldn't cost more than $ 200. TAG Heuer is considered 'low end' out here after all


----------



## Inq

The bezel on the first gen PO is 370$ at ofrei, I imagine the ceramic is more expensive....


----------



## mykii

Omega had an opportunity here to nail the delivery and expound all criticisms of the rubber: Offer guaranteed, free, replacement bezels for 10 years in cases of rubber degradation. 

If the rubber is as good as they claim, which it very well may be (c'mon, release the data & tech sheet!), then this approach would have been a masterclass in marketing and product development. In fact, I'm surprised they didn't take this approach as they did it with their extended warranties (from 2 to 4yrs) on the Master Coaxial movements.


----------



## Saoirse32

6R15 said:


> You're right, we should start comparing Omega to Tag


Because Rolex is the king, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

Inq said:


> I don't think they went this route because they couldn't blend the two colours, Rolex seem to do it just fine.


I missed this, but the orange ceramic blend is apparently technically challenging and $$$$ to produce. They can blend just fine, hence the black/white GMT this year. I'd prefer they not release it as an option if it is going to cost some exorbitant amount of money, much like Rolex with the GMT pepsi in white gold.


----------



## RDK

Saoirse32 said:


> Because Rolex is the king, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it


----------



## Saoirse32

Ha, make sure you watch your sugar intake with all that sweet Kool-aid you're ingesting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> I missed this, but the orange ceramic blend is apparently technically challenging and $$$$ to produce. They can blend just fine, hence the black/white GMT this year. I'd prefer they not release it as an option if it is going to cost some exorbitant amount of money, much like Rolex with the GMT pepsi in white gold.


The new GMT bezel is two separate parts, I believe. Utilizing some new technique or other. I could be wrong - can't recall. But I'm certain this is another point that will be pounced on by those desperate to find fault (even though they will have just found that out on reading this post!).

I prefer to wait and see what it's really all about and get some facts. But then, that's how I roll - each to their own...


----------



## mykii

Ken G said:


> The new GMT bezel is two separate parts, I believe. Utilizing some new technique or other. I could be wrong - can't recall. But I'm certain this is another point that will be pounced on by those desperate to find fault (even though they will have just found that out on reading this post!)...


Interesting. Didn't know that. Lets wait and see.


----------



## Saoirse32

Indeed. I'm with you Ken. I don't get it either. I fail to comprehend why the hate from many who are simply uniformed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altm

A surprising amount of histrionics in this thread over a bezel!

If you don't like the idea of "rubber" in your bezel, and you're a chemical engineer, and you know what "rubber" formulation Omega is using, please step forward and tell us why this is a bad idea.


----------



## Ken G

altm said:


> A surprising amount of histrionics in this thread over a bezel!
> 
> If you don't like the idea of "rubber" in your bezel, and you're a chemical engineer, and you know what "rubber" formulation Omega is using, please step forward and tell us why this is a bad idea.


Good point; well made.


----------



## Ken G

Ken G said:


> The new GMT bezel is two separate parts, I believe. Utilizing some new technique or other. I could be wrong - can't recall. But I'm certain this is another point that will be pounced on by those desperate to find fault (even though they will have just found that out on reading this post!).
> 
> I prefer to wait and see what it's really all about and get some facts. But then, that's how I roll - each to their own...


Just to follow up:

I believe most two-colored bezels by other makers are a single piece of material. The two colors are then applied on the surface.

The new GMT bezel is a world's first in that it uses two separately colored materials which are fused by an innovative procedure.

As I said above, this is probably a cue for those who are willing an awful release that they can pan with gusto, but I'm going to wait to learn more about it before I express any criticism.

What I _will_ criticize now, though, is its appearance - that's entirely subjective. I just don't like the look of the GMT...


----------



## 4counters

I do! Reminds me of Snoopy!


----------



## mazman01

The PO2500 and 8500s are more to my taste. These may appeal to a different group than many regulars on this forum and that's ok, i don't see the big deal. As for the rubber in the bezel, i'm sure longevity is something that Omega has considered so let's wait for more information first. That Grey PO Ti though is looking pretty good.


----------



## mykii

Does anyone have more pics of the Grey Ti?


----------



## Bender.Folder

And the priiiice?

Hope its less than the blue ti was. Gonna be the Ti grey or 300MC for me. I had 2 PO's in steel already but would happily go for one with all the latest omega tech , a look you dont see everywhere and featherweight of Ti.


----------



## avatar1

altm said:


> If you don't like the idea of "rubber" in your bezel, and you're a chemical engineer, and you know what "rubber" formulation Omega is using, please step forward and tell us why this is a bad idea.


Since Omega knows best what rubber they've used...why don't they elaborate on the actual advantages?

So far, their website only states "new and exciting materials"...

Given that the (Omega) rubber straps come to fall apart after some years, I'd be more than interested in the "why?".


----------



## Ken G

avatar1 said:


> Since Omega knows best what rubber they've used...why don't they elaborate on the actual advantages?


Yup. I think everybody agrees this is what needs to happen. Failure to elaborate on the innovation has undoubtedly been their misstep thus far.

I hope that everyone who likes the _look_ of the rubber, but has concerns about its _durability_, will not only get that elaboration, but be satisfied with it.

Of course those who don't like the appearance of it don't really need to be concerned - there are other non-rubber POs, other non-PO Omegas and other non-Omega watches to choose from.


----------



## gegarrenton

Saoirse32 said:


> Indeed. I'm with you Ken. I don't get it either. I fail to comprehend why the hate from many who are simply uniformed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh, it's the internet.


----------



## amartolos

ckamp said:


> These new variations of the PO look tacky.
> 
> I am really disappointed that omega seems to be oblivious to years of comments on the forums. Instead of marketing a PO that people have been saying they are looking for, they go ahead and make all these new 'creative' changes. The crazy colors, bulky applied numbers, .. whats that? ... A blue LM with a diamond bezel, oh that combo looks great.... Wait, let's put a orange strap on it.. Needs to look like orange leather though..
> 
> Just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and let's add some rubber to the rest of them..
> 
> Besides all that, the change to 43.5 is a great idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this must be the most ugly PO ever made.


----------



## avt80

mykii said:


> Hopefully these 39.5mm POs materialize, because if they do then all of these comments are moot as there will be a perfectly sized, (presumably, based on Ken's comments) non-rubber, LM version available. Maybe Ken can give further details on what he's been told/has seen.


There will be POs without rubber in the bezels. This one is the 43.5


----------



## BobTheBuilder

mykii said:


> Hopefully these 39.5mm POs materialize, because if they do then all of these comments are moot as there will be a perfectly sized, (presumably, based on Ken's comments) non-rubber, LM version available. Maybe Ken can give further details on what he's been told/has seen.


Hear, hear! Any updates?

Bob


----------



## AAMC

Dale Vito posted on IG a blue 39.5mm










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

avt80 said:


> There will be POs without rubber in the bezels. This one is the 43.5
> 
> View attachment 7501698


Now Your talking... Something to look forward for You Guys...


----------



## Inq

Quick question: if I found the 42mm PO a bit unbalanced due to width to height ratio, will the 43.5mm wear better or should I go for the 39.5mm version?

If someone here tries both versions on at Basel, I'd be happy to hear impressions.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

I'm still only aware of/have seen the all-black; the all-white; and the all-blue in 39.5mm. 

What I'm happy about is that more models (not just POs) are still trickling out. Keeps things interesting. Is there a big surprise coming? I honestly don't know. But I'll enjoy the excitement and anticipation over the next few days and if nothing/nothing good is announced, I'm sure I'll be able to handle it.


----------



## mjoranga

Inq said:


> Quick question: if I found the 42mm PO a bit unbalanced due to width to height ratio, will the 43.5mm wear better or should I go for the 39.5mm version?
> 
> If someone here tries both versions on at Basel, I'd be happy to hear impressions.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what's the thickness of 39.5mm but if the same thickness with 42 then it's even worst in my Opinion. A 39.5mm PO should at least be around 14mm or less to balance the over all proportion of the watch.


----------



## Ken G

mjoranga said:


> I'm not sure what's the thickness of 39.5mm but if the same thickness with 42 then it's even worst in my Opinion. A 39.5mm PO should at least be around 14mm or less to balance the over all proportion of the watch.


39.5 PO is 14.16mm thick.


----------



## Split Second

My first generation PO just keeps looking better and better with the direction that Omega is heading in for their watch designs.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Ken G said:


> 39.5 PO is 14.16mm thick.


Well then, that's all I needed. Def looking forward to seeing these come out... keep the pics coming, people!

Bob


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> 39.5 PO is 14.16mm thick.


I saw on their website last night the first mention of a display back on the chocolate PO. I've been wondering how they were going to justify a solid case back on that watch, and now it appears there's no need. So if this smaller PO is under 14.2mm with a display back, consider how much thinner it could be with a solid case back. Obviously, with these six new calibres, Omega has figured out how to make some of them thinner than the gen1 8xxx movements ... and that's a good thing!


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> I saw on their website last night the first mention of a display back on the chocolate PO. I've been wondering how they were going to justify a solid case back on that watch, and now it appears there's no need. So if this smaller PO is under 14.2mm with a display back, consider how much thinner it could be with a solid case back.


It's highly likely that the non-choc will have display backs, but I'm not 100% certain on that.

But yes, they could've been even thinner if that's the thickness with the display.

Using the same logic, if the regulars _don't_ have display backs, then it's likely that the choc will be thicker than 14.16 because that's the thickness spec for non-choc (I don't have choc info on thickness).

Did any of that make sense? 

[EDIT: Talking about 39.5mm size here folks, just to be clear...]


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Ken G said:


> It's highly likely that the non-choc will have display backs, but I'm not 100% certain on that.
> 
> But yes, they could've been even thinner if that's the thickness with the display.
> 
> Using the same logic, if the regulars _don't_ have display backs, then it's likely that the choc will be thicker than 14.16 because that's the thickness spec for non-choc (I don't have choc info on thickness).
> 
> Did any of that make sense?
> 
> [EDIT: Talking about 39.5mm size here folks, just to be clear...]


Yes, indeed, makes sense. Do you know whether the blue is still titanium, or are they making a blue steel one? And the all black is black bezel and silver (rather than orange) numbers like the pic of the 43.5mm beauty that was posted by avt80?

I am really dying to see more pics of the non-chocolate 39.5mm POs (thanks AAMC for the pic of the blue one)!

Bob


----------



## solesman

AAMC said:


> Dale Vito posted on IG a blue 39.5mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Leather strap?!?!?


----------



## Ken G

BobTheBuilder said:


> Yes, indeed, makes sense. Do you know whether the blue is still titanium, or are they making a blue steel one? And the all black is black bezel and silver (rather than orange) numbers like the pic of the 43.5mm beauty that was posted by avt80?
> 
> I am really dying to see more pics of the non-chocolate 39.5mm POs (thanks AAMC for the pic of the blue one)!
> 
> Bob


Thanks, Bob - glad that could be followed. Too many choc/non-chocs in there...

*Black 39.5:* Steel/14.16mm/black bezel/black dial/silver numbers (dial & bezel)/ Seamaster+600m+seconds tip are the ONLY orange markings

*White 39.5:* Steel/14.16mm/white bezel/white dial/silver numbers (dial & bezel)/ no orange ANYWHERE/date wheel white; black numbers

Didn't someone post a pic showing the above black 39.5 details somewhere? I'm losing track... ;-)

I hear blue 39.5 will be in steel. Can't give details with any certainty. 
Blue 39.5 Ti? Don't know.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Leather strap?!?!?


Or embossed rubber?

Also, you can see some kind of edging/lining... (?)


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> Or embossed rubber?
> 
> Also, you can see some kind of edging/lining... (?)


Hopefully so Ken. Hard to tell really. If I bought one it would be on bracelet anyway


----------



## solesman

The white sounds good with black numbers though!


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Ken G said:


> Thanks, Bob - glad that could be followed. Too many choc/non-chocs in there...
> 
> *Black 39.5:* Steel/14.16mm/black bezel/black dial/silver numbers (dial & bezel)/ Seamaster+600m+seconds tip are the ONLY orange markings
> 
> *White 39.5:* Steel/14.16mm/white bezel/white dial/silver numbers (dial & bezel)/ no orange ANYWHERE/date wheel white; black numbers
> 
> Didn't someone post a pic showing the above black 39.5 details somewhere? I'm losing track... ;-)
> 
> I hear blue 39.5 will be in steel. Can't give details with any certainty.
> Blue 39.5 Ti? Don't know.
> 
> Hope this helps...


Thanks! Very helpful and also very good news!

Bob


----------



## iinsic

solesman said:


> The white sounds good with black numbers though!


I agree! I loved my white/white PO, but it was just too big and thick for daily wear. One that is 2.5mm smaller and more than 2mm thinner should be a winner.


----------



## solesman

iinsic said:


> I agree! I loved my white/white PO, but it was just too big and thick for daily wear. One that is 2.5mm smaller and more than 2mm thinner should be a winner.
> 
> View attachment 7503682
> View attachment 7503690


I'm already trying to figure out how to get hold of a black LM bezel to put on it!! Buying one of each watch at a guess!!


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Hopefully so Ken. Hard to tell really. If I bought one it would be on bracelet anyway


Yes, I would be the same. There are definitely 39.5mm bracelets. One thing I've just thought of - it could be said that "leather" strap ties in with the whole "ladies size" marketing angle. No sign of anything sportier for 39.5mm yet...


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> Yes, I would be the same. There are definitely 39.5mm bracelets. One thing I've just thought of - it could be said that "leather" strap ties in with the whole "ladies size" marketing angle. No sign of anything sportier for 39.5mm yet...


Very good point Ken. Be a shame if you can't get an OEM 8500 style rubber strap to go with it :-(


----------



## Ken G

Apart from the numbers font and the broken line around the bezel, it's pretty much identical to iinsic's old all-white. 
Actually, for a split second I thought that those were the first pics of it coming through!


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> Or embossed rubber?
> 
> Also, you can see some kind of edging/lining... (?)


Isn't that the mix of leather and rubber that can be used in water? Can't remember where I've seen the new straps specs...


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> Apart from the numbers font and the broken line around the bezel, it's pretty much identical to iinsic's old all-white.
> Actually, for a split second I thought that those were the first pics of it coming through!


I'm sure I saw that watch somewhere...

Googling it.....

Found it


----------



## Ken G

^^^^^
There you go - that's it...

;-)


----------



## mkws

Well, allow me to retort to those who seem not to have understood my point about the rubber in the bezel not being durable. 

Am I Nostradamus? No. But I don't trust the marketing of a company, which not so long ago claimed that half of the watches sent in for service were magnetized. A company that takes pride in its technology, that allows watches to withstand magnetic fields >15000 gauss strong says that. Why do they do that? To send people running in terror to the service centre, or to an AD in order to purchase a Master Chronometer. So why should I believe them about that rubber insert's durability? Under Urquhart, Omega lost a lot of credibility. Master Chronometer certification being a part of that- they've invented a certification suited to their own needs, but in order to maintain at least a little bit of decency, they should have kept it internal. That they invite other companies to have their watches certified by the METAS? By a lab, which although is a government agency, has Omega signs all over it? Well, that's like a wolf's lair with an "all sheep welcome" sign above it. These watches are obviously great, but their manufacturer's ethics- not so much. 

So Omega might say what it wants to, but with what they've been doing lately, I reserve my right to stay unimpressed, and to question whatever revelations they come up with. Believing them just like that goes as being far too trustful, in my book at least. 

The era of mechanical watches is not over, just because we have smartphones. A smartphone is a disposable item- three years and you've got to buy a new one. No servicing will help. On the contrary to a mechanical watch. If properly serviced on a regular basis, it can last a lifetime. Or a few lifetimes. Swapping out parts from time to time... Should that always be a necessity, all these 18th century verge-fusee pocket watches should all be dead by now, due to a lack of parts... Well, they're not.

Servicing a movement is not the same as replacing the bezel. Because just as any car needs engine maintenance from time to time, it isn't often that you have to swap out the bonnet, the trunk lid and doors (unless it's an old Honda. After driving through a puddle, it's better to check if the floor is still there).

$200 for a replacement bezel in an Omega? This brings optimism to a whole new level... of optimistic delusion.

As to movements that don't need servicing (oiling), there was an attempt at inventing that, and it was called the Tissot Autolub. Can't blame them for not trying to invent that, no?

There might be things to maintain in a mechanical watch, as there were since the beginnings of horology. But the point of increasing the number of things that can go wrong can't be any different than money. Which is what I would expect from a smartphone manufacturer alright, since you can't be happy with the device you've got for too long- it's got to break down, so that the manufacturer can make you happy again, with the next generation of that device. And be happier themselves all the more, with the money flowing in. So when Omega might as well be falling down to the attitude presented by -for example- Apple, yes it is disgraceful.


----------



## AAMC

mkws said:


> Am I Nostradamus? No. But I don't trust the marketing of a company, which not so long ago claimed that half of the watches sent in for service were magnetized. A company that takes pride in its technology, that allows watches to withstand magnetic fields >15000 gauss strong says that. Why do they do that? To send people running in terror to the service centre, or to an AD in order to purchase a Master Chronometer.


Lol, aren't you taking this to serious? It's a freaking luxury product, Mr. U. Also said that magnetized watches aren't a big problem because they can be demagnetized for peanuts... But it's a luxury business anyway... It's like any other useless complication...or certification...


----------



## ilitig8

Inq said:


> Quick question: if I found the 42mm PO a bit unbalanced due to width to height ratio, will the 43.5mm wear better or should I go for the 39.5mm version?
> 
> If someone here tries both versions on at Basel, I'd be happy to hear impressions.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


The 43.5mm GMT has always been my favorite size. The 45 was too big and the 42 was a little small, especially given the height. The 42mm is also not as big as the specs lead one to believe the bezel for example is smaller than a Sub.

In the end with the varying thicknesses and "unusual" diameter conventions I think one must try the new ones on to judge how they fit.


----------



## mjoranga

Ken G said:


> 39.5 PO is 14.16mm thick.


Imagine if they managed to do that with the 43.5mm PO... I'll definitely jump into the queue to get one once it's out with the all black bezel and of course in a bracelet...


----------



## ilitig8

mkws said:


> Am I Nostradamus? No. But I don't trust the marketing of a company, which not so long ago claimed that half of the watches sent in for service were magnetized. A company that takes pride in its technology, that allows watches to withstand magnetic fields >15000 gauss strong says that. Why do they do that? To send people running in terror to the service centre, or to an AD in order to purchase a Master Chronometer. So why should I believe them about that rubber insert's durability? Under Urquhart, Omega lost a lot of credibility. Master Chronometer certification being a part of that- they've invented a certification suited to their own needs, but in order to maintain at least a little bit of decency, they should have kept it internal. That they invite other companies to have their watches certified by the METAS? By a lab, which although is a government agency, has Omega signs all over it? Well, that's like a wolf's lair with an "all sheep welcome" sign above it. These watches are obviously great, but their manufacturer's ethics- not so much.
> 
> So Omega might say what it wants to, but with what they've been doing lately, I reserve my right to stay unimpressed, and to question whatever revelations they come up with. Believing them just like that goes as being far too trustful, in my book at least.


I think you are doing your dead level best to put a cynical filter onto everything that Omega does, I have no idea your motive but it is clear their is one, maybe you are just cynical. For example, the idea of preventing a watch from being magnetized, watch companies have been pursuing this for 50+ years, have they all been doing it for the reasons you attribute to Omega? This issue IS more of an issue now than ever as more people come in contact with stronger magnetic fields on a daily basis. I have worn mechanical watches for over 20 years and just last year magnetized a watch for the first time.

You have to be reaching hard to see METAS certification in the light you do. The most important part of METAS in my eyes is the accuracy testing. It is by far the most stringent out there. 0 to +5 tested dynamically on cased movements down to 1/3 wind is a big deal. There are certainly Omega signs in the METAS testing lab, you would know why if you understood who does the testing. Offering to do the testing for other companies doesn't seem like any issue to me, while I don't expect anyone besides possibly other Swatch group companies to ever do it (they can just get a lab certified by METAS) it doesn't seem at all like the boogy man either. I noticed you didn't mention the extension of recommended service intervals.

Only time will tell on the rubber portion of the bezels, my gut tells me it will be fine. Given that it is a small area, totally surrounded by ceramic I think it will be fine.

I can't help but wonder if you were/are really in the market for a new Omega in any event.


----------



## iinsic

AAMC said:


> I'm sure I saw that watch somewhere...
> Googling it.....
> Found it


Still no LM bezel, I see. But no worries ... I loved that white bezel all the same. Not crazy about the closed minutes track, but it's far from a deal-breaker. Now just need to see one on a bracelet. However, I think all of us anticipating 39.5 POs on bracelets need to brace ourselves for the old clasp, not the new adjusting clasp. But if they don't taper the bracelet too much, we should be able to pick one up from an OB.


----------



## solesman

I was just on ACE jewellers website and the 43.5mm PO with the orange rubber on the bezel is retailing for £4453. I'm sure I read somewhere that the new ones were cheaper. This price is for the rubber strap version so I'm guessing the bracelet version will be nearer £4750?

Are the 39.5mm and 43.5mm versions on bracelet the same price I wonder?


----------



## om3ga_fan

solesman said:


> I was just on ACE jewellers website and the 43.5mm PO with the orange rubber on the bezel is retailing for £4453. I'm sure I read somewhere that the new ones were cheaper. This price os for the rubber strap version so I'm guessing the bracelet version will be nearer £4750?
> 
> Are the 39.5mm and 43.5mm versions on bracelet the same price I wonder?


You're right - they were released at 5400CHF. Which would be about £3850 or ~$5600.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Inq

We really need a spec sheet and price list for the new models. I'm hoping prices for the all ceramic bezel version remain similar to the current versions...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

The 39.5mm POs look good!


----------



## mkws

ilitig8 said:


> I think you are doing your dead level best to put a cynical filter onto everything that Omega does, I have no idea your motive but it is clear their is one, maybe you are just cynical. For example, the idea of preventing a watch from being magnetized, watch companies have been pursuing this for 50+ years, have they all been doing it for the reasons you attribute to Omega? This issue IS more of an issue now than ever as more people come in contact with stronger magnetic fields on a daily basis. I have worn mechanical watches for over 20 years and just last year magnetized a watch for the first time.
> 
> You have to be reaching hard to see METAS certification in the light you do. The most important part of METAS in my eyes is the accuracy testing. It is by far the most stringent out there. 0 to +5 tested dynamically on cased movements down to 1/3 wind is a big deal. There are certainly Omega signs in the METAS testing lab, you would know why if you understood who does the testing. Offering to do the testing for other companies doesn't seem like any issue to me, while I don't expect anyone besides possibly other Swatch group companies to ever do it (they can just get a lab certified by METAS) it doesn't seem at all like the boogy man either. I noticed you didn't mention the extension of recommended service intervals.
> 
> Only time will tell on the rubber portion of the bezels, my gut tells me it will be fine. Given that it is a small area, totally surrounded by ceramic I think it will be fine.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if you were/are really in the market for a new Omega in any event.


I put a certain filter to what every brand does. Doesn't necessarily make me cynical. Pragmatic, yes, grumpy- most definitely. So when I see something that I find impractical or just enough to grind my gears, I do get grumpy about that. Got the very same right to rant about anything as anyone else, so if you're trying to deride me- it won't work. 
I've been- and am- extremely critical of Rolex, Breitling, even of Zenith- which also messed up a lot in their watches, from the impractical overlapping registers to monstrous case sizes, and the very same mistake that Omega made- claiming 40mm to be a ladies' watch size (Pilot Type 20 basic model). 
If a watch company does something right- I'll praise it. If it messes something up badly- that's when there's time for the heavy artillery. And Omega earned the latter this year.
I didn't say that creating a watch as resistant to magnetic fields as possible is anything wrong- I'm saying, that the way the issue has been exaggerated by Urquhart is wrong, and is most likely quite far from the truth. If it was so much of an issue, all of my vintage watches would have gone haywire by now. Well, they're running just fine.


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> Still no LM bezel, I see. But no worries ... I loved that white bezel all the same. Not crazy about the closed minutes track, but it's far from a deal-breaker. Now just need to see one on a bracelet. However, I think all of us anticipating 39.5 POs on bracelets need to brace ourselves for the old clasp, not the new adjusting clasp. But if they don't taper the bracelet too much, we should be able to pick one up from an OB.


lol I just made a comment on that on the other thread... hoping [email protected] comment applies to these as well.


----------



## Betterthere

mkws said:


> I put a certain filter to what every brand does. Doesn't necessarily make me cynical. Pragmatic, yes, grumpy- most definitely. So when I see something that I find impractical or just enough to grind my gears, I do get grumpy about that. Got the very same right to rant about anything as anyone else, so if you're trying to deride me- it won't work.
> I've been- and am- extremely critical of Rolex, Breitling, even of Zenith- which also messed up a lot in their watches, from the impractical overlapping registers to monstrous case sizes, and the very same mistake that Omega made- claiming 40mm to be a ladies' watch size (Pilot Type 20 basic model).
> If a watch company does something right- I'll praise it. If it messes something up badly- that's when there's time for the heavy artillery. And Omega earned the latter this year.
> I didn't say that creating a watch as resistant to magnetic fields as possible is anything wrong- I'm saying, that the way the issue has been exaggerated by Urquhart is wrong, and is most likely quite far from the truth. If it was so much of an issue, all of my vintage watches would have gone haywire by now. Well, they're running just fine.


No problem with grumpy or otherwise. I'm not known for my happy disposition.
I was curious earlier though and wanted to ask is your watch collection up to date?
Nice collection but for sure if correct you are short on new ones.


----------



## Ken G

om3ga_fan said:


> You're right - they were released at 5400CHF. Which would be about £3850 or ~$5600.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I mentioned the other day that there is 8% sales tax in Switzerland and it's not clear if those new prices are inclusive of it.

I also mentioned that different countries will have different prices, so it's not 100% accurate to use xe to determine the price in your region. It will give you an idea, sure, but it won't be spot-on.

There is a chance that the price will be slightly higher or basically the same.

Think about it: if the price is significantly lower for the new ones, dealers will be under tremendous pressure to shift all current stock of old ones before the new ones arrive. Despite the lukewarm reaction here, it's likely that most people going into an AD/OB are not going to go for an old model at a higher price (assuming they know the difference!).


----------



## Ken G

I think a more accurate way to determine price would be to calculate the % change in the new Swiss prices (find out the tax thing first), and apply this % to the most recent prices in your region.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> I mentioned the other day that there is 8% sales tax in Switzerland and it's not clear if those new prices are inclusive of it.
> 
> I also mentioned that different countries will have different prices, so it's not 100% accurate to use xe to determine the price in your region. It will give you an idea, sure, but it won't be spot-on.
> 
> There is a chance that the price will be slightly higher or basically the same.
> 
> Think about it: if the price is significantly lower for the new ones, dealers will be under tremendous pressure to shift all current stock of old ones before the new ones arrive. Despite the lukewarm reaction here, it's likely that most people going into an AD/OB are not going to go for an old model at a higher price (assuming they know the difference!).


I'm sure you're right. It's not likely the final MSRP will end up lower than the current.

Hopefully it won't be higher; if it is my guess it would marginal.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Ken G

om3ga_fan said:


> I'm sure you're right. It's not likely the final MSRP will end up lower than the current.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be higher; if it is my guess it would marginal.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I think so too.

I don't follow other brands closely, but what about their increases? Isn't this slowing-down of the _rate_ of increase an industry trend?

Or maybe it's just Omega who are slowing down the _rate_ of increase as theirs had been so high this past decade..

It's like inflation - if the rate falls, it doesn't mean things are getting cheaper!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> I think so too.
> 
> I don't follow other brands closely, but what about their increases? Isn't this slowing-down of the _rate_ of increase an industry trend?
> 
> Or maybe it's just Omega who are slowing down the _rate_ of increase as theirs had been so high this past decade..
> 
> It's like inflation - if the rate falls, it doesn't mean things are getting cheaper!


This may have been posted previously. If so, my apologies for repeating someone else.

That said, interesting article relative to pricing:

http://fortune.com/2016/02/11/swiss-watches-gray-market/

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I think so too.
> 
> I don't follow other brands closely, but what about their increases? Isn't this slowing-down of the _rate_ of increase an industry trend?
> 
> Or maybe it's just Omega who are slowing down the _rate_ of increase as theirs had been so high this past decade..
> 
> It's like inflation - if the rate falls, it doesn't mean things are getting cheaper!


Tudors price increase on the Pelagos was modest and that included an in-house movement.


----------



## Ken G

Very interesting. I forgot about the changes in the Swiss franc over the past year. That might be another reason to avoid direct conversion of those prices...


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> Tudors price increase on the Pelagos was modest and that included an in-house movement.


I see. Seems like an industry thing, then. And that's in line with the article linked.

That said, I'm beginning to think there could be disappointment for those thinking that there will only be a _slight_ increase...


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> I was just on ACE jewellers website and the 43.5mm PO with the orange rubber on the bezel is retailing for £4453. I'm sure I read somewhere that the new ones were cheaper.


Do you have the price of the current models (42/45.5)?

I think the new prices are going to be up to 15% higher, maybe one or two percentage points higher than that.

Forget about those Swiss prices, folks...


----------



## altm

Have we established whether or not the 39.5mm is a ladies or a gents model?


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> Do you have the price of the current models (42/45.5)?
> 
> I think the new prices are going to be up to 15% higher, maybe one or two percentage points higher than that.
> 
> Forget about those Swiss prices, folks...


In the UK it's £3950 on bracelet or £3870 on rubber strap. The prices I quoted above are from a Dutch company.


----------



## iinsic

altm said:


> Have we established whether or not the 39.5mm is a ladies or a gents model?


As far as most of the men here are concerned, it is a gents model. But Omega considers the 39.5mm version a "ladies' model." :roll:


----------



## iinsic

solesman said:


> In the UK it's £3950 on bracelet or £3870 on rubber strap. The prices I quoted above are from a Dutch company.


I checked out Ace's website and it showed prices in US$ without VAT. I wonder if they can sell in the US once again. :think:


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> In the UK it's £3950 on bracelet or £3870 on rubber strap. The prices I quoted above are from a Dutch company.


If I've calculated that right, the new rubber is 15% more expensive than the old, as I feared a few posts earlier...


----------



## Inq

The price on the all ceramic bezel version remains stable?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

altm said:


> Have we established whether or not the 39.5mm is a ladies or a gents model?


It's not 100% certain if the company will market the non-choc 39.5mm watches as "ladies" models or not.

Whatever they do, if you like it, wear it!


----------



## altm

Ken G, the reason I ask that question is because of my experience with the 38mm PO. I was a happy man when Omega announced the release of a 38mm PO but on seeing it in the metal I realised that the case diameter to lug width ratio was wrong for a man's timepiece. The lug width was slightly too narrow and it created a feminine look.
I get the impression that you've seen the new 39.5mm models. Did they strike you as being a bit "girlie", or as something a gentleman would feel comfortable putting on his wrist?


----------



## Ken G

altm said:


> Ken G, the reason I ask that question is because of my experience with the 38mm PO. I was a happy man when Omega announced the release of a 38mm PO but on seeing it in the metal I realised that the case diameter to lug width ratio was wrong for a man's timepiece. The lug width was slightly too narrow and it created a feminine look.
> I get the impression that you've seen the new 39.5mm models. Did they strike you as being a bit "girlie", or as something a gentleman would feel comfortable putting on his wrist?


I understand exactly what you're saying. The proportions of some watches clearly make them ladies models.

I've seen pics on the bracelet of the 39.5 and while I don't know the lug width measurement, they certainly don't strike me as being obviously "girlie". I would never have known the all-black was 39.5 just by looking at the picture.

I have a Speedy "Date" 40mm/19mm and the proportions seem very similar ( I realize this isn't a fair comparison, but just to give you an idea). My guess is these POs will be 19mm lug width, but that is just speculation (at this point, anyway).

Hope this helps!


----------



## mykii

altm said:


> Ken G, the reason I ask that question is because of my experience with the 38mm PO. I was a happy man when Omega announced the release of a 38mm PO but on seeing it in the metal I realised that the case diameter to lug width ratio was wrong for a man's timepiece. The lug width was slightly too narrow and it created a feminine look.
> I get the impression that you've seen the new 39.5mm models. Did they strike you as being a bit "girlie", or as something a gentleman would feel comfortable putting on his wrist?


Hey altm, I'm with you. The 38mm POs are feminine. You'd need 5.5 wrists for it to look decent, at a minimum. From what I can tell from the pics of the 39.5mm, the proportions look better. Maybe Ken can tell you more, but as someone with the same thought-philosophy on the small POs as you I am looking at these quite optimistically.


----------



## ilitig8

mkws said:


> I put a certain filter to what every brand does. Doesn't necessarily make me cynical. Pragmatic, yes, grumpy- most definitely. So when I see something that I find impractical or just enough to grind my gears, I do get grumpy about that. Got the very same right to rant about anything as anyone else, so if you're trying to deride me- it won't work.
> I've been- and am- extremely critical of Rolex, Breitling, even of Zenith- which also messed up a lot in their watches, from the impractical overlapping registers to monstrous case sizes, and the very same mistake that Omega made- claiming 40mm to be a ladies' watch size (Pilot Type 20 basic model).
> If a watch company does something right- I'll praise it. If it messes something up badly- that's when there's time for the heavy artillery. And Omega earned the latter this year.
> I didn't say that creating a watch as resistant to magnetic fields as possible is anything wrong- I'm saying, that the way the issue has been exaggerated by Urquhart is wrong, and is most likely quite far from the truth. If it was so much of an issue, all of my vintage watches would have gone haywire by now. Well, they're running just fine.


It is fine to be critical but if you are being critical about fact based issues you need to accompany your claims with facts.

Do you have any facts to show what percentage of watches showed some level of magnetism when they arrived at the Omega service center? You didn't even bother to support you quote of the CEO of Omega. Then you went back to the well a second time and didn't bother to include the quote.

You deride METAS certification but suggest it works in a way it does not. METAS does not run the lab, Omega does, METAS certifies the process. You made it clear you don't understand this process when you pointed out the Omega signs in the lab, they are there because it is Omega's lab.

My point is you were attacking fact based issued and either didn't bother to produce the facts, didn't have the facts or misinterpreted the facts. Given this you either have an agenda or just make things up as you go, I assumed the former. You accuse Omega of questionable ethics when your own argument were it made by a journalist would have serious ethical issues, though as non-professional commentators you nor I are held to that level.

I take no issue if you want to point out how silly a watch is for size, color or any other aesthetic issues your opinion is just as valid as anyone else's and the only one that matters to you, however, when it comes to facts I allow less leeway. When basically your entire post dealt with fact based issues and almost all your support was either incorrect or not presented it reflects what appears to be a clear bias.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there any news on the new all black model with bracelet?
is there micro adjustment on the bracelet?


----------



## Betterthere

Just for fun... look at the caseback protrusion and downturned lugs... it might be balanced well


----------



## mkws

ilitig8 said:


> It is fine to be critical but if you are being critical about fact based issues you need to accompany your claims with facts.
> 
> Do you have any facts to show what percentage of watches showed some level of magnetism when they arrived at the Omega service center? You didn't even bother to support you quote of the CEO of Omega. Then you went back to the well a second time and didn't bother to include the quote.
> 
> You deride METAS certification but suggest it works in a way it does not. METAS does not run the lab, Omega does, METAS certifies the process. You made it clear you don't understand this process when you pointed out the Omega signs in the lab, they are there because it is Omega's lab.
> 
> My point is you were attacking fact based issued and either didn't bother to produce the facts, didn't have the facts or misinterpreted the facts. Given this you either have an agenda or just make things up as you go, I assumed the former. You accuse Omega of questionable ethics when your own argument were it made by a journalist would have serious ethical issues, though as non-professional commentators you nor I are held to that level.
> 
> I take no issue if you want to point out how silly a watch is for size, color or any other aesthetic issues your opinion is just as valid as anyone else's and the only one that matters to you, however, when it comes to facts I allow less leeway. When basically your entire post dealt with fact based issues and almost all your support was either incorrect or not presented it reflects what appears to be a clear bias.


The "half of the watches" part was quoted in another thread- yet if you want a quote where the problem is exaggerated, here it is:
BASELWORLD 2014: A Tete-a-Tete With Stephen Urquhart, President, Omega Watches
In the first answer.
Also, have a look at this:
Fighting the Pull: A Brief History of the Anti-Magnetic Watch | iW International Watch Magazine
"Number one reason"? Not a basic COA, by any chance?

Here comes the problem exaggerated again:
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/17/fashion/watches-omega.html
Scroll down to the commentary on what is the watch industry's biggest enemy. "The watch will stop"? Well, no. Wrong. It'll go haywire, running fast beyond measure, since when a movement is magnetized, the hairspring coil gets tighter. What does he mean by "a normal watch" in there, remains unknown. A friend of mine owns a Longines with an ETA 2892. A normal watch, no doubt. Also an iPad user (basic tool for work), got the SmartCover on it alright. Largely ignorant of watches, he did allow the watch to come all too close to that magnetic cover on numerous occasions. OK, a quartz would have been messed up by that in a second, seen that happen to a few people. Yet when I offered to take his watch for a service at my watchmakers' along with my Zenith, upon the accuracy being checked, the watch was only losing a few seconds (7, if I remember correctly)- which is not a symptom that a magnetized movement would show. However, quite typical for a watch with worn lubricating oil. I suppose that a watch with an ordinary metal hairspring would get messed up, but the alloys used for the hairsprings are being improved on a large scale since 1936, when Tissot introduced the Antimagnetique line.
Even my 1939 Tissot Antimagnetique keeps the promise made by Tissot. After 77 years. Neither a phone, a fridge, nor any other appliance has messed it up.

In no interview is it stated, that the lab is ran by Omega, and METAS certifies the process. The ones that I've read, stated "certified by METAS" regarding the watches themselves. Not that they're certified by Omega's lab with the blessing from METAS. I have no issue with in-house certification, but I do with the lack of certain transparency, when a certification is being called "official"- which neither Patek nor JLC say of their own certification. If the process (in terms of the formal side of it) would have been described accurately- I wouldn't say a word against it. So there goes my bias- I don't like it, when marketing affects transparency.

"I allow less leeway"? If you don't agree, no fact- no matter how much of a cold fact would that be- would convince you anyway- therefore, as to such phrases, frankly, I'm beyond caring.

Oh, and as to another post and my collection not really being up to date- true, it's almost all vintage stuff. But with research of vintage watches, one gets to know the process of evolution of watches. In my understanding of the process, which is subjective, the way it's headed now isn't good- in terms of the technical side to the movements, it's fine, but the way the packages that these movements come in are evolving- isn't. With a trend-setting brand, we're talking of a serious change in the course of that process. Now, no matter whether that "change" is for the better or for the worse, it's OK for every individual to have an opinion on that. My opinion is that it's for the worse (elaborated that enough, I believe). Look at the 1950s/1960s Constellations, which- in my opinion- are some of the most timeless, beautiful watches ever made. From the first Pie-Pan to Genta's Constellation "C". With this year's novelties, I see an extreme contrast between the old, clean and simple designs, and the new, aesthetically crowded, massive watches. And I simply wish that that contrast wasn't so sharp. Omega most certainly looks into the future, but I don't like their vision of it, which reflects in their newest designs. Which convinces me not to pull the trigger on any new watch. But that doesn't take away my right to comment on them.


----------



## Betterthere

mkws said:


> Oh, and as to another post and my collection not really being up to date- true, it's almost all vintage stuff. But with research of vintage watches, one gets to know the process of evolution of watches. In my understanding of the process, which is subjective, the way it's headed now isn't good- in terms of the technical side to the movements, it's fine, but the way the packages that these movements come in are evolving- isn't. With a trend-setting brand, we're talking of a serious change in the course of that process. Now, no matter whether that "change" is for the better or for the worse, it's OK for every individual to have an opinion on that. My opinion is that it's for the worse (elaborated that enough, I believe). Look at the 1950s/1960s Constellations, which- in my opinion- are some of the most timeless, beautiful watches ever made. From the first Pie-Pan to Genta's Constellation "C". With this year's novelties, I see an extreme contrast between the old, clean and simple designs, and the new, aesthetically crowded, massive watches. And I simply wish that that contrast wasn't so sharp. Omega most certainly looks into the future, but I don't like their vision of it, which reflects in their newest designs. Which convinces me not to pull the trigger on any new watch. But that doesn't take away my right to comment on them.


Since I was the one that asked that question, I was just curious if your heart was with older watches... that certainly does not mean you aren't supposed to comment or that your comments aren't valid.
That's what we are here for I think: opinions and information.


----------



## MattyMac

sblantipodi said:


> is there any news on the new all black model with bracelet?
> is there micro adjustment on the bracelet?


As far as I've seen the new planet oceans will receive the adjustable clasp..


----------



## altm

All black. 40mm. Micro-adjustable clasp. Downturned lugs. Should I dare to be excited at this turn of events?


----------



## 4counters

altm said:


> All black. 40mm. Micro-adjustable clasp. Downturned lugs. Should I dare to be excited at this turn of events?


And around 2mm thinner than the current 42mm PO!


----------



## google

altm said:


> All black. 40mm. Micro-adjustable clasp. Downturned lugs. Should I dare to be excited at this turn of events?


Where is this??


----------



## ilitig8

mkws said:


> The "half of the watches" part was quoted in another thread- yet if you want a quote where the problem is exaggerated, here it is:
> BASELWORLD 2014: A Tete-a-Tete With Stephen Urquhart, President, Omega Watches
> In the first answer.
> Also, have a look at this:
> Fighting the Pull: A Brief History of the Anti-Magnetic Watch | iW International Watch Magazine
> "Number one reason"? Not a basic COA, by any chance?
> 
> Here comes the problem exaggerated again:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/17/fashion/watches-omega.html
> Scroll down to the commentary on what is the watch industry's biggest enemy. "The watch will stop"? Well, no. Wrong. It'll go haywire, running fast beyond measure, since when a movement is magnetized, the hairspring coil gets tighter. What does he mean by "a normal watch" in there, remains unknown. A friend of mine owns a Longines with an ETA 2892. A normal watch, no doubt. Also an iPad user (basic tool for work), got the SmartCover on it alright. Largely ignorant of watches, he did allow the watch to come all too close to that magnetic cover on numerous occasions. OK, a quartz would have been messed up by that in a second, seen that happen to a few people. Yet when I offered to take his watch for a service at my watchmakers' along with my Zenith, upon the accuracy being checked, the watch was only losing a few seconds (7, if I remember correctly)- which is not a symptom that a magnetized movement would show. However, quite typical for a watch with worn lubricating oil. I suppose that a watch with an ordinary metal hairspring would get messed up, but the alloys used for the hairsprings are being improved on a large scale since 1936, when Tissot introduced the Antimagnetique line.
> Even my 1939 Tissot Antimagnetique keeps the promise made by Tissot. After 77 years. Neither a phone, a fridge, nor any other appliance has messed it up.
> 
> In no interview is it stated, that the lab is ran by Omega, and METAS certifies the process. The ones that I've read, stated "certified by METAS" regarding the watches themselves. Not that they're certified by Omega's lab with the blessing from METAS. I have no issue with in-house certification, but I do with the lack of certain transparency, when a certification is being called "official"- which neither Patek nor JLC say of their own certification. If the process (in terms of the formal side of it) would have been described accurately- I wouldn't say a word against it. So there goes my bias- I don't like it, when marketing affects transparency.
> 
> "I allow less leeway"? If you don't agree, no fact- no matter how much of a cold fact would that be- would convince you anyway- therefore, as to such phrases, frankly, I'm beyond caring.
> 
> Oh, and as to another post and my collection not really being up to date- true, it's almost all vintage stuff. But with research of vintage watches, one gets to know the process of evolution of watches. In my understanding of the process, which is subjective, the way it's headed now isn't good- in terms of the technical side to the movements, it's fine, but the way the packages that these movements come in are evolving- isn't. With a trend-setting brand, we're talking of a serious change in the course of that process. Now, no matter whether that "change" is for the better or for the worse, it's OK for every individual to have an opinion on that. My opinion is that it's for the worse (elaborated that enough, I believe). Look at the 1950s/1960s Constellations, which- in my opinion- are some of the most timeless, beautiful watches ever made. From the first Pie-Pan to Genta's Constellation "C". With this year's novelties, I see an extreme contrast between the old, clean and simple designs, and the new, aesthetically crowded, massive watches. And I simply wish that that contrast wasn't so sharp. Omega most certainly looks into the future, but I don't like their vision of it, which reflects in their newest designs. Which convinces me not to pull the trigger on any new watch. But that doesn't take away my right to comment on them.


So the 50% was indeed just made up, if it wasn't why did you use it in an argument about accuracy and transparency?

I think it is arguable that magnetic fields are currently the worst environmental enemy of a mechanical watch and the problem is getting worse. After decades of wearing mechanical watches I got my first significantly magnetized watch last year, but it took me 5 minutes to fix ones I bought a demagnetizer. While I think it is rather pedantic quite a few watches are mildly magnetized but not enough to impart the standard extreme change in beat rate. A mechanical watch CAN be stopped while in a magnetic field BTW.

I don't know why you didn't understand how the testing lab was set up and run, it has been clear from the very first press releases.

This is what Omegas site says about METAS cert.

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/watchmaking/the-worlds-first-master-chronometer/

We took our name from an 1894 calibre, the Omega, a word reflecting remarkable accomplishment. More than 120 years later, we have achieved another industry-defining breakthrough with the world's first Master Chronometer watch, which has passed tests approved by METAS.

To earn the name Master Chronometer, the finished watch, whose movement is a COSC chronometer, passes tests approved by the Swiss Federal Institute of Metrology (METAS) that replicate real-life wearing conditions and demonstrate resistance to water and magnetic fields.

​First, where is the quote regarding the lab you are relying on. Second, it is clear you really are bending the facts to make the point you want to make. You are cementing the bias I suggested you had with every further attempt you have made to support your lack of bias. It is fine if you don;t like the direction in which Omega has gone but making your case with unsubstantiated "rumors" is a poor way to effectively get your point across particularly when it reeks of the very same obfuscation that you accuse Omega of.


----------



## HiggsBoson

solesman said:


> I'm already trying to figure out how to get hold of a black LM bezel to put on it!! Buying one of each watch at a guess!!


That is a *stunning* combination! :-!


----------



## solesman

spikeyadrian said:


> That is a *stunning* combination! :-!


But very costly if buying 2 to create 1!!


----------



## google

Am I right to assume Omega is not releasing a 39.5 in a color other than brown and Sedna gold? If they are staggering this announcement, it's beyond foolish and irritating. Rolex did it right.


----------



## Del

Will the 39.5 come with a bracelet option? Or will the only option be strap since it is what Omega calls "ladies" watch?


----------



## om3ga_fan

google said:


> Am I right to assume Omega is not releasing a 39.5 in a color other than brown and Sedna gold? If they are staggering this announcement, it's beyond foolish and irritating. Rolex did it right.


Allegedly it will come in all blue, all black and all white as well.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Del said:


> Will the 39.5 come with a bracelet option? Or will the only option be strap since it is what Omega calls "ladies" watch?


I've seen some pictures that included the SS bracelet.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## GregoryD

At this point I can't see why Omega hasn't debuted the 39.5mm PO yet. Some of the media have already left the show.


----------



## Betterthere

GregoryD said:


> At this point I can't see why Omega hasn't debuted the 39.5mm PO yet. Some of the media have already left the show.


I noticed on Omega website availability for 43.5 is July but the 39.5 choc is October. Maybe they prefer winding up demand for first available?


----------



## google

GregoryD said:


> At this point I can't see why Omega hasn't debuted the 39.5mm PO yet. Some of the media have already left the show.


What a disaster.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Maybe some marketing/communication department people will get their stuff packed when hitting back in Bienne...Its just ridiculous we must browse around all watch enthusiats/themed blogs to source some intel on those novelties...

Wrote it on other threads but its the biggest letdown for me, this lack of clear official communication outer the new PO's and some Speedies...They had much else to speak about, specially the METAS certification...A watch promised to never loose time, if thats not a message to show off about...


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Bender.Folder said:


> Maybe some marketing/communication department people will get their stuff packed when hitting back in Bienne...Its just ridiculous we must browse around all watch enthusiats/themed blogs to source some intel on those novelties...
> 
> Wrote it on other threads but its the biggest letdown for me, this lack of clear official communication outer the new PO's and some Speedies...They had much else to speak about, specially the METAS certification...A watch promised to never loose time, if thats not a message to show off about...


Agreed. The 39.5mm POs were the only exciting new ones for me, and all I have is unofficial (though much appreciated, Ken G, et al!) crumbs to go on.

Bob


----------



## mykii

Bender.Folder said:


> Maybe some marketing/communication department people will get their stuff packed when hitting back in Bienne...Its just ridiculous we must browse around all watch enthusiats/themed blogs to source some intel on those novelties...
> 
> Wrote it on other threads but its the biggest letdown for me, this lack of clear official communication outer the new PO's and some Speedies...They had much else to speak about, specially the METAS certification...A watch promised to never loose time, if thats not a message to show off about...


+1. Omega's biggest failure is, IMO, their marketing and communication this year. What a shame. Real opportunity lost.


----------



## mkws

julywest said:


> Since I was the one that asked that question, I was just curious if your heart was with older watches... that certainly does not mean you aren't supposed to comment or that your comments aren't valid.
> That's what we are here for I think: opinions and information.


+1. My heart most certainly is with vintage watches! Sometimes it takes what's vintage to appreciate what's new, and sometimes it takes what's new to appreciate what's vintage.


----------



## Gman06880

I used to love my PO 42mm 8500...but found that I can't get it under a shirtsleeve...when I do, it is too tight...really a miss for me. If the thickness remains at 17mm, i believe long term appeal will suffer.


----------



## AAMC

44mm vs 40mm










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## BobTheBuilder

AAMC said:


> 44mm vs 40mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


That looks perfect! Any angle or side shots of those 3 together? After all the hockey pucks, the 39.5mm looks almost, dare I say it, thin! But it's hard to tell head on, so I may be mistaken or just engaged in wishful thinking...

Bob


----------



## GregoryD

So the 39.5mm has been shown? I still can't find anything on the web about it.


----------



## iinsic

Interesting that the 39.5 bracelet appears to be non-tapered, like the SMP. That will make the head look smaller on the wrist ... which might be a good thing. :think:


----------



## Betterthere

Lug to lug looks quite a bit shorter than the sm300mc


----------



## Del

AAMC said:


> 44mm vs 40mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Thanks for the picture. Really looking forward to a comparison of the 43.5 and 39.5. I think Omega has given a few options: the tradition black PO in a couple sizes, then the new PO with orange on the bezel.


----------



## Bender.Folder

The face is busier than previous ones, I like the contrast with the 300MC readability against the two PO's. Really not fond of the new design on the endlink closer to the case. Combined with the dashed bezel and square numerals it looks alot more square overall.


----------



## iinsic

julywest said:


> Lug to lug looks quite a bit shorter than the sm300mc


Agreed. Combined with the new "female" end links, the OAL should be much more wearable. Reminds me of the fit of my old 3551.20.


----------



## google

I don't believe this watch exists. Where is it??


----------



## GregoryD

google said:


> I don't believe this watch exists. Where is it??


It's still not on Omega's website with the other Basel releases, but if they are going to release it for Basel then they've largely missed their chance. The only thing I can think of is that Omega are treating these as ladies' watches and sweeping them under the rug so that attention is focused on the 43.5mm PO.


----------



## iinsic

google said:


> I don't believe this watch exists. Where is it??


It's to the right of the 300MC in the photo in #435


----------



## RFXMM

I like it a lot


----------



## google

iinsic said:


> It's to the right of the 300MC in the photo in #435


I understand that, I'm saying, where is the press release? The announcement? Information about it? They must be treating it as a women's watch. Omega is so disappointing.


----------



## iinsic

google said:


> I understand that, I'm saying, where is the press release? The announcement? Information about it? They must be treating it as a women's watch. Omega is so disappointing.


As I observed earlier in this thread, Omega likely will wait until the last hour of the last day ... if at all. More likely, they'll send out a press release in a few weeks with an "Oh, by the way ... we also have these watches." Apparently, the powers-that-be at Omega think the only way women get watches is if men buy them, so enticing men into the boutiques is the only goal. :roll:


----------



## DaveW

I've waited so long for an updated PO with pure black bezel, but after seeing the releases this year I'm just completely indifferent. This makes me even more pleased I pulled the trigger on my Seamaster Spectre. It's a thing of such beauty 
IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160323/55d87969e14721b93132ca381287fe55.jpg[/IMG]

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobTheBuilder

iinsic said:


> As I observed earlier in this thread, Omega likely will wait until the last hour of the last day ... if at all. More likely, they'll send out a press release in a few weeks with an "Oh, by the way ... we also have these watches." Apparently, the powers-that-be at Omega think the only way women get watches is if men buy them, so enticing men into the boutiques is the only goal. :roll:


Likely true. But as far as I'm concerned, if I like it, I'll buy it and wear it. My hairy wrist, small though it may be, will make whatever watch I wear a man's watch. And yes, that would apply to a bedazzled watche as well, should I choose to wear one (but unlikely!).

Bob


----------



## om3ga_fan

DaveW said:


> I've waited so long for an updated PO with pure black bezel, but after seeing the releases this year I'm just completely indifferent. This makes me even more pleased I pulled the trigger on my Seamaster Spectre. It's a thing of such beauty
> IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160323/55d87969e14721b93132ca381287fe55.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photos!! The 300 is awesome and at the moment is my only liquid metal option.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

I just preordered one.


----------



## 4counters

julywest said:


> I just preordered one.


Which one?


----------



## Bender.Folder

An article on Speedie LE and GMT PO but with on wrist pics, dont mind the french text, slip to the middle and here goes PO 43,5mm gmt on wrist.

Looks less square than I thought with this new endlink design. Massive, you can feel its 17mm thick. Looks nice otherwise but a bit plain without orange.

Baselworld 2016 : Toutes les nouveautés Omega


----------



## MattyMac

edit


----------



## om3ga_fan

MattyMac said:


> This was posted over on the Paneristi forum. A fellow Paneristi posted a link about his visit to Baselworld this year. He has a bunch of pics from the visit to the Omega Booth and the new Planet Oceans and Speedmasters. Definitely worth a look!!!
> 
> Baselworld 2016


Awesome pictures - thanks for sharing!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## kangajack

julywest said:


> Lug to lug looks quite a bit shorter than the sm300mc


Clearly Omega is positioning them as Ladies watches... The shorter lugs, thinner bracelet which appears to be 18 or 19 mm. I suspect we will need to click on the ladies tab vs. the gents tab to find them online, or they'll also be next to the Ladies constellations in the display case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

kangajack said:


> Clearly Omega is positioning them as Ladies watches... The shorter lugs, thinner bracelet which appears to be 18 or 19 mm. I suspect we will need to click on the ladies tab vs. the gents tab to find them online, or they'll also be next to the Ladies constellations in the display case.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Rob told me today that the 39.5 will be marketed as unisex and all have the adjust on fly clasp







check his twitter feed for pics of white, black, and blue


----------



## Betterthere

4counters said:


> Which one?


 I don't know. I just told [email protected] to pick one he thought I would like best.


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> Awesome pictures - thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


+1


----------



## om3ga_fan

I may have missed it but are those 3 (white, blue and black) going to be available in SS in 43.5 - without the combo bezel?


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## mazman01

Yep, that grey PO looks sweet. Don't like it more than my PO 8500 but it's the best pick of these new ones. The rest are starting to grow on me already.


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> I may have missed it but are those 3 (white, blue and black) going to be available in SS in 43.5 - without the combo bezel?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I do not know the answer to that as I did not ask. I only discussed the 43.5 blk/orange, the 43.5 grey/orange Ti, and the 39.5 blk/bl/wh ones. I asked if the 39.5 was considered a ladies watch and he said no was unisex. 
Variations I heard were strap/bracelet of which I only cared about bracelet.


----------



## iinsic

For the benefit of those who do not have access to Twitter:




















(All photos by Rob Caplan/Topper Jewelers)

It really looks to me like the lug width on the 39.5s is 20mm. It could be 19, but that would depend on how much taper there is. Looks minimal on the black model.

P.S. - Those are the thickest 14.1mm watches I've ever seen. Hope they wear well ... because they certainly look good.


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> For the benefit of those who do not have access to Twitter:
> 
> It really looks to me like the lug width on the 39.5s is 20mm. It could be 19, but that would depend on how much taper there is. Looks minimal on the black model.
> 
> P.S. - Those are the thickest 14.1mm watches I've ever seen. Hope they wear well ... because they certainly look good.


Thanks ... I got lazy after posting the bracelet pic. I asked Rob if it was 19 or 20 but he was not sure. 
looks like 14mm to me.


----------



## iinsic

julywest said:


> looks like 14mm to me.


That's what _she_ said. ;-)


----------



## Ken G

14.16mm. 
So nearer 14.2, I guess...


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> I asked if the 39.5 was considered a ladies watch and he said no was unisex.


This is what I believe to be correct, and what I intimated a few days ago.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> This is what I believe to be correct, and what I intimated a few days ago.


yes ma'am


----------



## Ken G

om3ga_fan said:


> I may have missed it but are those 3 (white, blue and black) going to be available in SS in 43.5 - without the combo bezel?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


All-blue definitely (I've seen it). 
Others? I don't know...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> All-blue definitely (I've seen it).
> Others? I don't know...


I did ask if any Ti other than the gray and answer was no.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Wow, they look fantastic! Especially the black and blue ones. I'm crossing my fingers that they aren't going to be too thick in person (definitely a problem with the 37.5mm). Will have to see them when they hit the OBs. Do we have an ETA? I'm guessing no since they haven't actually had an official announcement?

Bob


----------



## Betterthere

BobTheBuilder said:


> Wow, they look fantastic! Especially the black and blue ones. I'm crossing my fingers that they aren't going to be too thick in person (definitely a problem with the 37.5mm). Will have to see them when they hit the OBs. Do we have an ETA? I'm guessing no since they haven't actually had an official announcement?
> 
> Bob


August unofficially


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> August


I'm going with October! ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I'm going with October! ;-)


 mine was not a guess. You may have missed my post as I preordered one today.

course sh__ happens


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> mine was not a guess.


Neither was mine! ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Neither was mine! ;-)


Since I can't PM you, it's interesting that you have more info than Topper's. Course one I actually preordered, Omega website says July.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> Since I can't PM you, it's interesting that you have more info than Topper's. Course one I actually preordered, Omega website says July.


My info is from just before BW, so maybe it's out of date now...

Here's another theory (and it's just that): I'm assuming Toppers is an AD. A big part of BW is Omega doing deals with ADs "behind the scenes", as it were. It's in Omega's best interests to tell the AD an earlier date than a later one if they want to close a deal. This is speculation on my part as to a possible reason for different dates. I could be way off base on this one.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Although I'm happy with the release of a smaller PO, something about the dial seems off. Like they reduced the size of the dial but kept the font and dial markers the same size. The result is that the watch looks busier than it needs to be. The watch looks like it was made to be bigger then downsized as an afterthought 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> My info is from just before BW, so maybe it's out of date now...
> 
> Here's another theory (and it's just that): I'm assuming Toppers is an AD. A big part of BW is Omega doing deals with ADs "behind the scenes", as it were. It's in Omega's best interests to tell the AD an earlier date than a later one if they want to close a deal. This is speculation on my part as to a possible reason for different dates. I could be way off base on this one.


No offense intended but I suspect you are... many reasons that I won't state here but my opinion... course the July date is from Omega's website anyway.
so do you know the MSRP for the various models in the US?


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> No offense intended but I suspect you are... many reasons that I won't state here but my opinion... course the July date is from Omega's website anyway.
> so do you know the MSRP for the various models in the US?


None taken! ;-)

No idea about prices...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> None taken! ;-)
> 
> No idea about prices...


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> PM me and I will tell you ;-)


No idea about _US_ prices....

;-)


----------



## Dr.Void

hotmustardsauce said:


> Although I'm happy with the release of a smaller PO, something about the dial seems off. Like they reduced the size of the dial but kept the font and dial markers the same size. The result is that the watch looks busier than it needs to be. The watch looks like it was made to be bigger then downsized as an afterthought
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I agree. It does looks a little disproportionate.:think:


----------



## BobTheBuilder

hotmustardsauce said:


> Although I'm happy with the release of a smaller PO, something about the dial seems off. Like they reduced the size of the dial but kept the font and dial markers the same size. The result is that the watch looks busier than it needs to be. The watch looks like it was made to be bigger then downsized as an afterthought


Hmm, possibly, but I think I'm okay with that. Especially since the date isn't floating in the middle of nowhere like the 37.5mm.

Bob


----------



## GregoryD

iinsic said:


> P.S. - Those are the thickest 14.1mm watches I've ever seen. Hope they wear well ... because they certainly look good.


Omega has been making ultra-thick modern watches for so long that we sometimes forget that 14+mm is itself incredibly thick by historical standards. I think it will all depend on the proportions, and I also think the adjustable clasp will help a great deal in getting the perfect fit, so that any extra weight or top-heaviness can be mitigated.

Really looking forward to trying one of these on in July...or October...or whenever they come out :-d


----------



## Dr.Void

iinsic said:


> For the benefit of those who do not have access to Twitter:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7546610&d=1458788217"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> (All photos by Rob Caplan/Topper Jewelers)
> 
> It really looks to me like the lug width on the 39.5s is 20mm. It could be 19, but that would depend on how much taper there is. Looks minimal on the black model.
> 
> P.S. - Those are the thickest 14.1mm watches I've ever seen. Hope they wear well ... because they certainly look good.


Thanks! I waited all week to see these. I wonder what else Omega is hiding. Last day of Baselworld...


----------



## Whitegene

I rarely like orange on my watch, but I think this one is welly done.


----------



## drunken monkey

iinsic said:


> For the benefit of those who do not have access to Twitter:
> 
> View attachment 7546610
> View attachment 7546618
> View attachment 7546626
> 
> (All photos by Rob Caplan/Topper Jewelers)
> 
> It really looks to me like the lug width on the 39.5s is 20mm. It could be 19, but that would depend on how much taper there is. Looks minimal on the black model.
> 
> P.S. - Those are the thickest 14.1mm watches I've ever seen. Hope they wear well ... because they certainly look good.


While I'm not entirely sold on the look of them for m pictures, the near-as-much 40mm diameter and new female/inny end links means I really need to try one on.
I wonder how square the side profile is?


----------



## Rolemega

iinsic said:


> For the benefit of those who do not have access to Twitter:
> 
> View attachment 7546610
> View attachment 7546618
> View attachment 7546626
> 
> (All photos by Rob Caplan/Topper Jewelers)
> 
> It really looks to me like the lug width on the 39.5s is 20mm. It could be 19, but that would depend on how much taper there is. Looks minimal on the black model.
> 
> P.S. - Those are the thickest 14.1mm watches I've ever seen. Hope they wear well ... because they certainly look good.


I've been lurking around for a while and have been waiting for news about this watch! Had to create an account to voice my opinion. Thank you!

Unfortunately, it's not what I expected. IMHO the numbers, notches, hour/minute hands now look too big - maybe to the point where it looks like a children's watch. Sorry if I seem too critical.


----------



## Betterthere

GregoryD said:


> Omega has been making ultra-thick modern watches for so long that we sometimes forget that 14+mm is itself incredibly thick by historical standards. I think it will all depend on the proportions, and I also think the adjustable clasp will help a great deal in getting the perfect fit, so that any extra weight or top-heaviness can be mitigated.
> 
> Really looking forward to trying one of these on in July...or October...or whenever they come out :-d


Right and remember the gen1 tudor pelagos is considered by many to be a great dive watch (which it is) and it is 14mm. All of which sits above the lugs.


----------



## iinsic

Rolemega said:


> I've been lurking around for a while and have been waiting for news about this watch! Had to create an account to voice my opinion. Thank you!
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not what I expected. IMHO the numbers, notches, hour/minute hands now look too big - maybe to the point where it looks like a children's watch. Sorry if I seem too critical.


Welcome to WUS and the Omega Forum!

Let me give you my perspective as a diver for almost 50 years: A large face is not necessary, but large, well-lumed markers and hands ARE. The minute track on the bezel might not be perfect, but it's better than none. And it has an adjustable clasp. Underwater, where a dive watch proves its worth, is where I think this watch will shine.

Don't dive? Console yourself with this maxim (of mine): If you are waiting for the watch that has every feature you want, and none of the features you dislike, you'll _never_ buy a watch.


----------



## Betterthere

Rolemega said:


> I've been lurking around for a while and have been waiting for news about this watch! Had to create an account to voice my opinion. Thank you!
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not what I expected. IMHO the numbers, notches, hour/minute hands now look too big - maybe to the point where it looks like a children's watch. Sorry if I seem too critical.


Welcome and you will fit right in.


----------



## bgrisso

BobTheBuilder said:


> Wow, they look fantastic! Especially the black and blue ones. I'm crossing my fingers that they aren't going to be too thick in person (definitely a problem with the 37.5mm). Will have to see them when they hit the OBs. Do we have an ETA? I'm guessing no since they haven't actually had an official announcement?
> 
> Bob


They stopped using ETA ages ago, back when the watches were a reasonable case thickness.

Lol, sorry, couldn't resist, not with that set up.


----------



## gegarrenton

iinsic said:


> Don't dive? Console yourself with this maxim (of mine): If you are waiting for the watch that has every feature you want, and none of the features you dislike, you'll _never_ buy a watch.


This actually brings up a really good point, that not everyone who buys a "diver" for rugged outdoor use is specifically diving. They are made for all watersports, surfing, sailing etc...


----------



## Del

Really like the look of the 39.5. Was thinking of flipping a 2254 for a 1st gen PO, but now I think I'll wait and look at the new offerings. Anyone have any more pics? Of any of the new ones?


----------



## Betterthere

Del said:


> Really like the look of the 39.5. Was thinking of flipping a 2254 for a 1st gen PO, but now I think I'll wait and look at the new offerings. Anyone have any more pics? Of any of the new ones?


Those that iisinc posted are the best I am aware of at this time.


----------



## iinsic

gegarrenton said:


> This actually brings up a really good point, that not everyone who buys a "diver" for rugged outdoor use is specifically diving. They are made for all watersports, surfing, sailing etc...


Or showering. ;-)


----------



## gegarrenton

iinsic said:


> Or showering. ;-)


It can get wild in there. Not sure 600m is good enough!:-(


----------



## ck1109

julywest said:


> I do not know the answer to that as I did not ask. I only discussed the 43.5 blk/orange, the 43.5 grey/orange Ti, and the 39.5 blk/bl/wh ones. I asked if the 39.5 was considered a ladies watch and he said no was unisex.
> Variations I heard were strap/bracelet of which I only cared about bracelet.





iinsic said:


> For the benefit of those who do not have access to Twitter:
> 
> View attachment 7546610
> View attachment 7546618
> View attachment 7546626
> 
> (All photos by Rob Caplan/Topper Jewelers)
> 
> It really looks to me like the lug width on the 39.5s is 20mm. It could be 19, but that would depend on how much taper there is. Looks minimal on the black model.
> 
> P.S. - Those are the thickest 14.1mm watches I've ever seen. Hope they wear well ... because they certainly look good.


Funny, I just spoke to Rob regarding the 39.5mm POs. I was complaining about how Omega never released the 39.5mm PO in steel and he pointed me to his twitter feed.

I think I'll be getting the black one later this year.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

iinsic said:


> Or showering. ;-)





bgrisso said:


> They stopped using ETA ages ago, back when the watches were a reasonable case thickness.
> 
> Lol, sorry, couldn't resist, not with that set up.





gegarrenton said:


> It can get wild in there. Not sure 600m is good enough!:-(


Haha, what a bunch of jokers!

Will wait to see how these cats look in person, but I think I like the black one the most in the pictures even though I'm usually a sucker for blue.

Bob


----------



## whysleep

I first went WTF is OMEGA doing??!!!!!! They as time went by I'm warming up to the grey TI PO on the rubber strap. I wish there was more stock photo of this model.


----------



## GregoryD

Baselworld 2016 is toast. Where is Omega's official release of the 39.5mm PO????


----------



## MattyMac

I might be the only one that likes the Sedna gold/stainless 2 tone Chrono.:-! I must be getting old;-) but I did own a 2 Tone Sub 16613 and I really liked that even though it was supposed to be douchey or for old farts. I'm actually digging this one.... Price is too high, though,have to wait a year or 2 for a pre-owned one...b-)


----------



## altm

iinsic said:


> Console yourself with this maxim (of mine): If you are waiting for the watch that has every feature you want, and none of the features you dislike, you'll _never_ buy a watch.


It's a good point from iinsic. A man could wait a lifetime for a watch company to design his perfect watch. In all my years I've only seen one and it was the, unfortunately, now discontinued 2225.80.00.

If anyone knows where I can find a N.O.S. example please PM me.


----------



## Rolemega

altm said:


> It's a good point from iinsic. A man could wait a lifetime for a watch company to design his perfect watch. In all my years I've only seen one and it was the, unfortunately, now discontinued 2225.80.00.


That is a nice one.

My perfect watch would be a black 42mm master chronometer planet ocean that's a little thinner than the regular POs. I'd rather have that than a Rolex that costs $2-3k more. I actually would pay $2-3k more for my perfect watch. Just dreaming...

I am really fascinated by the whole master chronometer and anti-magnetic thing. I think it's because Omega has designed something no other company has before.


----------



## altm

MattyMac said:


> I might be the only one that likes the Sedna gold/stainless 2 tone Chrono.:-!


I doubt very much that you're the only one who likes the 2 tone MattyMac. I think it looks exceedingly swanky in the press release image and my suspicion is that it will look even better in the metal. I wish you all the best in your quest to purchase one and look forward to the forum photos.


----------



## franzy

Sharp looking watch. At 19MM thick and $15K they must not want to sell that many.



MattyMac said:


> I might be the only one that likes the Sedna gold/stainless 2 tone Chrono.:-! I must be getting old;-) but I did own a 2 Tone Sub 16613 and I really liked that even though it was supposed to be douchey or for old farts. I'm actually digging this one.... Price is too high, though,have to wait a year or 2 for a pre-owned one...b-)


----------



## GTTIME

MattyMac said:


> I might be the only one that likes the Sedna gold/stainless 2 tone Chrono.:-! I must be getting old;-) but I did own a 2 Tone Sub 16613 and I really liked that even though it was supposed to be douchey or for old farts. I'm actually digging this one.... Price is too high, though,have to wait a year or 2 for a pre-owned one...b-)


Nope I love this one. How much is it?


----------



## 4counters

I love it too!


----------



## Del

MattyMac said:


> I might be the only one that likes the Sedna gold/stainless 2 tone Chrono.:-! I must be getting old;-) but I did own a 2 Tone Sub 16613 and I really liked that even though it was supposed to be douchey or for old farts. I'm actually digging this one.... Price is too high, though,have to wait a year or 2 for a pre-owned one...b-)


That is great. Would snap up if not so big. Really like the design/pattern on the subdials.


----------



## Rolemega

Ken G said:


> No idea about _US_ prices....
> 
> ;-)


Just called their customer service. The 39.5mm is in their 2016 catalog even though it's not on their website. In the US, it retails for $7,000.


----------



## iinsic

Rolemega said:


> Just called their customer service. The 39.5mm is in their 2016 catalog even though it's not on their website. In the US, it retails for $7,000.


The same price as the stainless Globemaster. :think:


----------



## GregoryD

Rolemega said:


> Just called their customer service. The 39.5mm is in their 2016 catalog even though it's not on their website. In the US, it retails for $7,000.


That seems high, considering the 43.5mm PO will start at 5400 chf, which is about 5500 usd. Could put US dealers in a bind, depending on how deep a discount they can give.


----------



## om3ga_fan

GregoryD said:


> That seems high, considering the 43.5mm PO will start at 5400 chf, which is about 5500 usd. Could put US dealers in a bind, depending on how deep a discount they can give.


By the time it's said and done I'd look for the $5500USD to be more like $7k - $7,200USD

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

Rolemega said:


> Just called their customer service. The 39.5mm is in their 2016 catalog even though it's not on their website. In the US, it retails for $7,000.


Same price as the 43.5 ss which is why that's the one I actually ordered.

43.5 Ti is $9400.


----------



## Del

julywest said:


> Same price as the 43.5 ss which is why that's the one I actually ordered.
> 
> 43.5 Ti is $9400.


We need someone to volunteer to buy both and give us a comparison between the 39.5 and 43.5. I'd really like one of them, and I'm guessing both will be great.


----------



## Betterthere

Del said:


> We need someone to volunteer to buy both and give us a comparison between the 39.5 and 43.5. I'd really like one of them, and I'm guessing both will be great.


Ok will do 

Actually in a more serious vein, depending on when arrives I'm august hopefully I may just fly out ... haven't been to Yosemite in a few years.


----------



## mykii

julywest said:


> Same price as the 43.5 ss which is why that's the one I actually ordered.
> 
> 43.5 Ti is $9400.


Wow congrats julywest.

Also, ouch on the Ti price - a bit steep but it is a heck of a lot of watch and it is damn handsome.


----------



## whysleep

mykii said:


> Wow congrats julywest.
> 
> Also, ouch on the Ti price - a bit steep but it is a heck of a lot of watch and it is damn handsome.


Wow.... Will wait till the grey market.


----------



## Betterthere

whysleep said:


> Wow.... Will wait till the grey market.


That's a plan.


----------



## Morrisdog

MattyMac said:


> I might be the only one that likes the Sedna gold/stainless 2 tone Chrono.:-! I must be getting old;-) but I did own a 2 Tone Sub 16613 and I really liked that even though it was supposed to be douchey or for old farts. I'm actually digging this one.... Price is too high, though,have to wait a year or 2 for a pre-owned one...b-)


I like it too.. It's definitely a mans watch. Might be a bit big for my skinny wrists however.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

is there any news on the bracelet? does it have microadjustment?
I hate paper launch like this.

No infos, no detailed photos, quite disappointed.


----------



## Betterthere

sblantipodi said:


> is there any news on the bracelet? does it have microadjustment?
> I hate paper launch like this.
> 
> No infos, no detailed photos, quite disappointed.


statement i received was all new Pos had microadjustment. so would assume includes chronos altho I had no interest in asking. You did look at the photo I posted of 39.5 PO bracelet a few pages back?


----------



## sblantipodi

julywest said:


> Rob told me today that the 39.5 will be marketed as unisex and all have the adjust on fly clasp
> View attachment 7545042
> 
> check his twitter feed for pics of white, black, and blue


wow. this is what I was waiting for.
is there any news of the colour of availability?

all black? black and orange and than?
will we see a gray ceramic bezel (non liquidmetal) like the previous PO?


----------



## altm

Bender.Folder said:


> Maybe some marketing/communication department people will get their stuff packed when hitting back in Bienne...Its just ridiculous we must browse around all watch enthusiats/themed blogs to source some intel on those novelties...


The marketing people who work for firms like Rolex and Omega, generally speaking, aren't dummy's. One can only assume that they have a cunning plan regarding the 39.5mm PO's.


----------



## sblantipodi

I don't like the new numerals


----------



## Betterthere

sblantipodi said:


> wow. this is what I was waiting for.
> is there any news of the colour of availability?
> 
> all black? black and orange and than?
> will we see a gray ceramic bezel (non liquidmetal) like the previous PO?


Not sure which you are asking about:
39.5 POs blue, black, and white. iisinc posted after my post with the pictures
43.5 PO only 2 I know about is the SS black/orange and the Ti gray/orange

August time frame (Omega says July on 43.5)


----------



## Betterthere

sblantipodi said:


> I don't like the new numerals


can't help you there


----------



## sblantipodi

julywest said:


> can't help you there


what about the lume?
it seems that there is less luminova on the arrow than previous models, am I wrong?


----------



## Betterthere

sblantipodi said:


> what about the lume?
> it seems that there is less luminova on the arrow than previous models, am I wrong?


I don't remember seeing a lume picture. I assume people only got to touch them at baselworld so we are probably a while away from seeing real reviews. When mine arrives will take a look. Maybe look at Omegas video to see how much lume on the hands?
https://youtu.be/95o8QbRqvXM


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> 43.5 PO only 2 I know about is the SS black/orange and the Ti gray/orange


Not forgetting:

• SS all-blue 
• GMT (black and white)

Probably a few more as well...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Not forgetting:
> 
> • SS all-blue
> • GMT (black and white)
> 
> Probably a few more as well...


right wasnt counting the GMT. I don't think I have seen anything on the 43.5 SS blue but hard to keep up with info.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> hard to keep up with info.


Indeed! 

There will definitely be all-blue -- I find it hard to believe that will be the only non-rubber, non-GMT 43.5 version...


----------



## 4counters

Good article here on the GMT with some droolworthy pictures. Ah what the hell, resistance is futile. I'm going to order it next week.

Article: https://monochrome-watches.com/omega-seamster-planet-ocean-gmt-master-chronometer-live-pics-price/


----------



## mykii

4counters said:


> Good article here on the GMT with some droolworthy pictures. Ah what the hell, resistance is futile. I'm going to order it next week.
> 
> Article: https://monochrome-watches.com/omega-seamster-planet-ocean-gmt-master-chronometer-live-pics-price/


Congrats, please let us know what the AUD RRP is!


----------



## solesman

A few photos of the chocolate Sedna and blue Sedna PO's. These do look great in precious metal I think.


----------



## altm

I know that there is not a lot of appreciation for the new 12, 6, 9 font but I think that it will grow on people.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

Very ugly IMO. The 2500 series was still the best 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

on 39,5mm has to be seen imho. Could look busy as the dial is smaller.


----------



## Betterthere

Bender.Folder said:


> on 39,5mm has to be seen imho. Could look busy as the dial is smaller.


Did you think it looked too busy in the pictures?


----------



## Bender.Folder

I happened to see the lady 37 5mm model and its small...So if proportions aren't best its gonna be busy / bulky imho . Hands look fat on the 37.5mm to me , also such thickness on small diameter doesnt help either.


----------



## iinsic

Bender.Folder said:


> I happened to see the lady 37 5mm model and its small...So if proportions aren't best its gonna be busy / bulky imho . Hands look fat on the 37.5mm to me , also such thickness on small diameter doesnt help either.


One cannot reasonably compare the current 37.5mm PO with the new 39.5mm PO. Yes, the 39.5mm case is smaller than the 42s, 43.5s and 45.5s, but is well-proportioned for a dive watch. Also, I'd understand your complaints about hand width if you were talking about a dress watch, or even an AT. But you're talking about a _dive_ watch, for heaven's sake. Hands are supposed to be large to carry lots of lume. And a subjective finding of "busy" really has little bearing on the more objective "legibility." The legibility of the 39.5mm PO should be just fine, if the photos we've seen are any indication.


----------



## GregoryD

altm said:


> The marketing people who work for firms like Rolex and Omega, generally speaking, aren't dummy's. One can only assume that they have a cunning plan regarding the 39.5mm PO's.


If their cunning plan is to frustrate potential buyers, then mission accomplished.


----------



## Betterthere

GregoryD said:


> If their cunning plan is to frustrate potential buyers, then mission accomplished.


I doubt that's their plan but what does everybody expect a personal mailing?
They provide information to the attendees at baselworld and provide catalogs then I expect they think those attendees will provide info.
If there's something you want to know, do like I did pick up the phone and call your favorite AD.


----------



## OTX

julywest said:


> GregoryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> If their cunning plan is to frustrate potential buyers, then mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that's their plan but what does everybody expect a personal mailing?
> They provide information to the attendees at baselworld and provide catalogs then I expect they think those attendees will provide info.
> If there's something you want to know, do like I did pick up the phone and call your favorite AD.
Click to expand...

Or they can make it simple and put it on their website. Remember, they are trying to sell YOU something not the other way around. Although calling my ad is not that hard, I shouldn't have to do that. They want my money!. Also from the sound of it, the 39.5mm PO seems to very popular among people of this forum so they really should not leave any stone unturned when it comes to showing it and marketing it


----------



## GregoryD

julywest said:


> I doubt that's their plan but what does everybody expect a personal mailing?
> They provide information to the attendees at baselworld and provide catalogs then I expect they think those attendees will provide info.
> If there's something you want to know, do like I did pick up the phone and call your favorite AD.


Yes, I can call an AD, but since Omega is trying to get me to part with my money, the onus is on them to make info readily available.

Obviously Omega may have a "good" reason for their ham-fisted rollout of the 39.5mm PO. But what we do know is:

1. Omega chose to debut the 39.5mm PO on the last day of Baselworld.
2. By the time it debuted, major US media, such as Hodinkee and ABlogToWatch had already left the show or packed up their equipment, thus unable to take photos.
3. The only info on the 39.5mm PO is being dribbled out on twitter and blogs piecemeal.
4. There is no information on the Omega website, and none has been provided by Omega.

That's frustrating.


----------



## Betterthere

figured that would get a response. 

If I felt that way I would definitely not spend my money on an Omega I would probably hat a Tudor since they did a good job of getting it out there. 

For me since I tend to be omega fanboy... I just called up rob got the scoop and ordered. 

Either way is good.


----------



## 4counters

julywest said:


> figured that would get a response.
> 
> If I felt that way I would definitely not spend my money on an Omega I would probably hat a Tudor since they did a good job of getting it out there.
> 
> For me since I tend to be omega fanboy... I just called up rob got the scoop and ordered.
> 
> Either way is good.


Don't let logic get in the way of a good Omega kicking


----------



## Betterthere

4counters said:


> Don't let logic get in the way of a good Omega kicking


Lol good one...

Another annual event I enjoy is : omega announces new PO for example... suddenly there are multiple threads of "the original PO is the one" or " I wood nt trade my 2500 for 5 of the new ones"

Certainly valid but we have had years to enjoy them...

Oh well I'm just in a mood today. 
Let's get back to omega bashing sorry I said anything.


----------



## phranxinatra

sblantipodi said:


> is there any news on the bracelet? does it have microadjustment?
> I hate paper launch like this.
> 
> No infos, no detailed photos, quite disappointed.


On the abtw-video it's clearly seen that all the braceleted versions have the rack-and-pusher clasp.


----------



## iinsic

I thought it might be instructive, in the midst of all this "it's too small," "the dial is too busy," "the hands are too fat," etc., to actually take a look at the PO42 (current model) next to the new PO 39.5. Both photos are off the Omega website, so there is no smoke-and-mirrors here.









Because the two watches have been matched in size, the dials are almost identically sized. The first thing I notice is that the twist lugs of the new PO are shorter, making a shorter OAL. This will help the watch wear much better on rounder wrists (like mine). The second thing I notice is that both dials have almost the exact same amount of "clear" space, so one cannot say the new PO is "busy." The third thing I notice is that the hands are almost exactly the same, so one cannot say the new hands are "fat." The fourth thing I notice is how this is a clear improvement in the shape of the PO, addressing long-standing concerns about L2L on current models. Yes, the case is "squarer" (if something round can be square), but while it has that feature in common with the ceramic Subs, it is much more graceful in its contours than the SubC.

While this watch still is almost 1.5mm thicker than a SubC, it is a huge step in the right direction for Omega ... at least for those men willing to accept that they are "ladies" in the eyes of Omega. ;-)

Finally, the numbers are indeed bigger and of a different shape. If you don't like 'em, that's too bad. But the shape of the numbers never has been a deal-breaker for me. After all, this is a watch that takes _some_ design cues from the SM300. It is not a replica. It's not only okay to be different, it's expected.


----------



## hotmustardsauce

I wouldn't trust pics from the website. Real life pics from Basel indicates the dial is indeed too busy. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

hotmustardsauce said:


> I wouldn't trust pics from the website. Real life pics from Basel indicates the dial is indeed too busy.


By your declaration? I don't think they're too busy... It is a sport watch after all.


----------



## GregoryD

iinsic said:


> I thought it might be instructive, in the midst of all this "it's too small," "the dial is too busy," "the hands are too fat," etc., to actually take a look at the PO42 (current model) next to the new PO 39.5. Both photos are off the Omega website, so there is no smoke-and-mirrors here.
> 
> Because the two watches have been matched in size, the dials are almost identically sized. The first thing I notice is that the twist lugs of the new PO are shorter, making a shorter OAL. This will help the watch wear much better on rounder wrists (like mine). The second thing I notice is that both dials have almost the exact same amount of "clear" space, so one cannot say the new PO is "busy." The third thing I notice is that the hands are almost exactly the same, so one cannot say the new hands are "fat." The fourth thing I notice is how this is a clear improvement in the shape of the PO, addressing long-standing concerns about L2L on current models. Yes, the case is "squarer" (if something round can be square), but while it has that feature in common with the ceramic Subs, it is much more graceful in its contours than the SubC.
> 
> While this watch still is almost 1.5mm thicker than a SubC, it is a huge step in the right direction for Omega ... at least for those men willing to accept that they are "ladies" in the eyes of Omega. ;-)
> 
> Finally, the numbers are indeed bigger and of a different shape. If you don't like 'em, that's too bad. But the shape of the numbers never has been a deal-breaker for me. After all, this is a watch that takes _some_ design cues from the SM300. It is not a replica. It's not only okay to be different, it's expected.


Thanks for the side-by-side. The female end links will also make the new PO wear more comfortably on a smaller wrist, with the first link pivot being inboard of the lugs as opposed to beyond the end of the lug, as with the current PO (the new 43.5mm PO may also be this way, not sure).


----------



## BobTheBuilder

I like everything I've seen so far! Nice side-by-side, iinsic. I like the new shape better overall, and with the decreased thickness, seems like it will be well-proportioned. And as Greg pointed out, I think it will lie better with the new end links.

Bob


----------



## cedargrove

iinsic said:


> I thought it might be instructive, in the midst of all this "it's too small," "the dial is too busy," "the hands are too fat," etc., to actually take a look at the PO42 (current model) next to the new PO 39.5. Both photos are off the Omega website, so there is no smoke-and-mirrors here.
> 
> View attachment 7589402
> 
> 
> Because the two watches have been matched in size, the dials are almost identically sized. The first thing I notice is that the twist lugs of the new PO are shorter, making a shorter OAL. This will help the watch wear much better on rounder wrists (like mine). The second thing I notice is that both dials have almost the exact same amount of "clear" space, so one cannot say the new PO is "busy." The third thing I notice is that the hands are almost exactly the same, so one cannot say the new hands are "fat." The fourth thing I notice is how this is a clear improvement in the shape of the PO, addressing long-standing concerns about L2L on current models. Yes, the case is "squarer" (if something round can be square), but while it has that feature in common with the ceramic Subs, it is much more graceful in its contours than the SubC.
> 
> While this watch still is almost 1.5mm thicker than a SubC, it is a huge step in the right direction for Omega ... at least for those men willing to accept that they are "ladies" in the eyes of Omega. ;-)
> 
> Finally, the numbers are indeed bigger and of a different shape. If you don't like 'em, that's too bad. But the shape of the numbers never has been a deal-breaker for me. After all, this is a watch that takes _some_ design cues from the SM300. It is not a replica. It's not only okay to be different, it's expected.


The additional circular line on the chapter ring, and the change from a solid to dashed ---- circular line on the bezel adds a bit of busyness. I'd acknowledge it's not a big difference, but it also seems totally unnecessary and is going in the wrong direction by adding more detail.


----------



## iinsic

cedargrove said:


> The additional circular line on the chapter ring, and the change from a solid to dashed ---- circular line on the bezel adds a bit of busyness. I'd acknowledge it's not a big difference, but it also seems totally unnecessary and is going in the wrong direction by adding more detail.


I was initially put off by these, too. But, frankly, any minute markers on a dive bezel are a good thing as opposed to the normal expanse between five-minute marks. Would I have preferred dots (a la Sea-Dweller)? Yes. But the dashes serve the same purpose, and make the watch more decidedly a dive watch (and kudos to Omega thinking a dive watch actually should be practical for diving, even if almost no one uses it as one). The closed outer ring on the minutes track on the dial is ... different, but not a deal-breaker in my eyes. As Willie would say, "(It) ain't wrong; it's just different." ;-)


----------



## 4counters

Great post iinsic, very helpful. However I fear your use of logic and rational argument will become your undoing.


----------



## Betterthere

4counters said:


> Great post iinsic, very helpful. However I fear your use of logic and rational argument will become your undoing.


BTW I preordered the 43.5 blk/orange bracelet with option to change if don't like.


----------



## 4counters

julywest said:


> BTW I preordered the 43.5 blk/orange bracelet with option to change if don't like.


Nice! Congrats. OB or AD and when are you being told you'll get it?


----------



## Betterthere

4counters said:


> Nice! Congrats. OB or AD and when are you being told you'll get it?


AD Toppers August


----------



## ck1109

julywest said:


> AD Toppers August


Congrats! I'm thinking about booking the 39.5mm.


----------



## Fenix84

Sorry, I don't want to go through all 57 pages, is there black PO with silver numbers and an all black bezel? If so pics?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Fenix84 said:


> Sorry, I don't want to go through all 57 pages, is there black PO with silver numbers and an all black bezel? If so pics?


Yes


----------



## Del

om3ga_fan said:


> Yes


This is the 39.5 right? I thought I saw a pic of the same in 43.5 (watch insider?), or was that also 39.5 just a different angle?


----------



## Fenix84

om3ga_fan said:


> Yes


Wow that is nice, thanks for sharing! Is that a deep black like the Original LM LE PO 2500?


----------



## Betterthere

ck1109 said:


> Congrats! I'm thinking about booking the 39.5mm.


Maybe we trade 

link worth reposting
Baselworld 2016: The Omega Speedmaster, Seamaster & Globemaster novelties presented by Jean-Claude Monachon


----------



## om3ga_fan

Fenix84 said:


> Wow that is nice, thanks for sharing! Is that a deep black like the Original LM LE PO 2500?


Here's another photo. This one and the other both appear earlier in this thread. Due to the end links I believe these are both 39.5mm. My understanding is there will also be a 43.5mm version. The only PO's available in 45.5mm will be chronographs.










One more. Also appeared earlier in this thread and was originally provided by Watch Insider.


----------



## iinsic

Fenix84 said:


> Sorry, I don't want to go through all 57 pages, is there black PO with silver numbers and an all black bezel? If so pics?





om3ga_fan said:


> Yes





om3ga_fan said:


> Here's another photo. This one and the other both appear earlier in this thread. Due to the end links I believe these are both 39.5mm. My understanding is there will also be a 43.5mm version. The only PO's available in 45.5mm will be chronographs.
> One more. Also appeared earlier in this thread and was originally provided by Watch Insider.


:-d


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> :-d


lol least he was honest... that's what everybody else wants Omega to do ...


----------



## sblantipodi

I don't like this launch, no tech specs on the site yet,
the all black version is not even listed on the official site.

they don't know how to do marketing and they success


----------



## Rolemega

sblantipodi said:


> I don't like this launch, no tech specs on the site yet,
> the all black version is not even listed on the official site.
> 
> they don't know how to do marketing and they success


When I called Omega, they verified that they were in the 2016 catalog and that she had to inform the IT team to update their website... I feel like every time I speak with Heather, I'm teaching her something new about her own products.


----------



## iinsic

Rolemega said:


> When I called Omega, they verified that they were in the 2016 catalog and that she had to inform the IT team to update their website... I feel like every time I speak with Heather, I'm teaching her something new about her own products.


It will be a "Christmas miracle" if any of these new models are in OBs by early December, so they've got plenty of time ... relatively speaking. They always miss their "in store" estimates by several months each year. :roll:


----------



## om3ga_fan

iinsic said:


> It will be a "Christmas miracle" if any of these new models are in OBs by early December, so they've got plenty of time ... relatively speaking. They always miss their "in store" estimates by several months each year. :roll:


Sounds like their vulnerabilities are not only marketing but also supply chain.


----------



## Ken G

Rolemega said:


> When I called Omega, they verified that they were in the 2016 catalog and that she had to inform the IT team to update their website... I feel like every time I speak with Heather, I'm teaching her something new about her own products.


With the greatest of respect to Heather, I very much doubt her contacting "the IT team" will make any difference as to what appears on Omega's official website.

One thing I will say is: the fact that some models have not been announced despite it being common knowledge that they exist makes me wonder about the possibility of _other_ PO models coming...
:think:


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> With the greatest of respect to Heather, I very much doubt her contacting "the IT team" will make any difference as to what appears on Omega's official website.
> 
> One thing I will say is: the fact that some models have not been announced despite it being common knowledge that they exist makes me wonder about the possibility of _other_ PO models coming...
> :think:


I wholeheartedly believe that either some of what was shown at Basel is subject to, perhaps even likely to, change. As well that what we didn't see is likely an indicator there is more to come.

Bottom line, they weren't ready.


----------



## Ken G

om3ga_fan said:


> I wholeheartedly believe that either some of what was shown at Basel is subject to, perhaps even likely to, change. As well that what we didn't see is likely an indicator there is more to come.
> 
> Bottom line, they weren't ready.


I'm not sure about some of what was shown changing, but I think there's plenty more where that came from.

Them not being ready? Probably. Or it's all part of the tease! ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I'm not sure about some of what was shown changing, but I think there's plenty more where that came from.
> 
> Them not being ready? Probably. Or it's all part of the tease! ;-)


OK maybe there will be more but color me confused. When i discussed with Rob, he had the catalog with all the model numbers we have discussed in the thread. Of course he has already ordered one of each. When I would ask a question, he would look it up and answer. So not ready? hmm


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> OK maybe there will be more but color me confused. When i discussed with Rob, he had the catalog with all the model numbers we have discussed in the thread. Of course he has already ordered one of each. When I would ask a question, he would look it up and answer. So not ready?


That catalog might only have contained the models that they were "ready" to sell dealers at BW last week. Does it contain _every_ PO that will be announced for the 3rd generation? Probably not - maybe they weren't "ready" to announce some last week. I think that's the point about not being ready...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> That catalog might only have contained the models that they were "ready" to sell dealers at BW last week. Does it contain _every_ PO that will be announced for the 3rd generation? Probably not - maybe they weren't "ready" to announce some last week. I think that's the point about not being ready...


Wasn't really aimed at you BTW just easier to reply ... well my point is the catalog had the 39.5 mm ones in it also.

Of course, there may be more to come. 
I hate to be in position of defending Omega but if there are more models to come that won't be available for some time why would they advertise those? And how does that indicate not ready?


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> Wasn't really aimed at you BTW just easier to reply ... well my point is the catalog had the 39.5 mm ones in it also. Remember all the pictures that WatchInsider published? well they were in that catalog apparently.
> 
> Of course, there may be more to come.
> 
> I hate to be in position of defending Omega but if there are more models to come that won't be available for some time why would they advertise those? And how does that indicate not ready?


They _were_ ready for 39.5mm: they're in the catalog; ADs could order them; pics by Watchinsider etc etc. OK, they didn't announce 39.5 with any great fanfare, but they were ready. You could go and order one today if you like.

They weren't ready for whatever is coming that was _not_ in the catalog...


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## solesman

Incase you didn't like the black & white PO GMT....


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

solesman said:


> Incase you didn't like the black & white PO GMT....


Almost had me there lol.


----------



## solesman

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> Almost had me there lol.


Hahaha ;-)


----------



## ilitig8

I am curious how many actually like the 39.5mm size in person given the current 42mm PO's bezel is essentially the same size as a Submariner (roughly two tenths of a mm larger). Especially when they are on OEM rubber I have always felt the 42mm looked on the small side (outside thickness) for a dive watch. In the end I hope it works for many who found the 42mm too large and the lose of thickness is certainly good news for many. Personally, I am a big fan of the current GMT's 43.5mm case, I like it much better than my 42mm three handers so I MAY be interested in replacing my 42mm POs but I am curious what the new lug arrangement will look like in person.


----------



## amartolos

ilitig8 said:


> I am curious how many actually like the 39.5mm size in person given the current 42mm PO's bezel is essentially the same size as a Submariner (roughly two tenths of a mm larger). Especially when they are on OEM rubber I have always felt the 42mm looked on the small side (outside thickness) for a dive watch. In the end I hope it works for many who found the 42mm too large and the lose of thickness is certainly good news for many. Personally, I am a big fan of the current GMT's 43.5mm case, I like it much better than my 42mm three handers so I MAY be interested in replacing my 42mm POs but I am curious what the new lug arrangement will look like in person.


I have a 7.5'' wrist and i am wearing my 45.5 PO every day since i ve bought it(6 years ago), this size is perfect for me, i will never buy a smaller watch no matter how much i like it.


----------



## calv1n

ilitig8 said:


> I am curious how many actually like the 39.5mm size in person given the current 42mm PO's bezel is essentially the same size as a Submariner (roughly two tenths of a mm larger). Especially when they are on OEM rubber I have always felt the 42mm looked on the small side (outside thickness) for a dive watch. In the end I hope it works for many who found the 42mm too large and the lose of thickness is certainly good news for many. Personally, I am a big fan of the current GMT's 43.5mm case, I like it much better than my 42mm three handers so I MAY be interested in replacing my 42mm POs but I am curious what the new lug arrangement will look like in person.


I concur. I would seriously consider swapping my 42 2500 and 42 8500 for a new 43.5 three hander for the reasons you state (assuming the black one looks good). I may even lose the pelagos at the same time to aid consolidation..


----------



## Del

I stopped by an AD over the weekend, and they said that they've been told the new PO's would be arriving in October. I think we've heard different times in this thread, so who knows. They also said that they're more realistically expecting December arrivals. This was only from one person, so take it for what it's worth, but seems like a long time from now after announcing new models.


----------



## Eingram141

MattyMac said:


> I might be the only one that likes the Sedna gold/stainless 2 tone Chrono.:-! I must be getting old;-) but I did own a 2 Tone Sub 16613 and I really liked that even though it was supposed to be douchey or for old farts. I'm actually digging this one.... Price is too high, though,have to wait a year or 2 for a pre-owned one...b-)


This is incredible. I will also be waiting for this one the second a used one come in my price range in a few years.


----------



## altm

Del said:


> I stopped by an AD over the weekend, and they said that they've been told the new PO's would be arriving in October. I think we've heard different times in this thread, so who knows. They also said that they're more realistically expecting December arrivals. This was only from one person, so take it for what it's worth, but seems like a long time from now after announcing new models.


Given the fact that Omega didn't officially announce the launch of the new 39.5mm PO stainless steel variants at Basel World my completely uninformed guess is that the estimates closest to the end of the year will be closer to the mark than the estimates closest to the middle of the year.


----------



## golazzo01

I've fallen in love with this beauty so much so I'm going to Pre Order one tomorrow

I already have a PO8500 45mm so this will go nicely with it

£4330 less the %


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

Eingram141 said:


> This is incredible. I will also be waiting for this one the second a used one come in my price range in a few years.


£14,000 new


----------



## golazzo01

It's pure elegance in my eyes. And love the new strap design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik713

Does anyone know if they changed the deployant buckle? I'm considering the rubber/deployant combo for my watch but if they are changing it up, I will wait.


----------



## sblantipodi

golazzo01 said:


> It's pure elegance in my eyes. And love the new strap design
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


an elegance of rubber.
rubber bezel is a deal breaker for me. a watch can't have rubber parts, it's ridiculous.
it's not a swatch, it's a thousands dollars watch.


----------



## golazzo01

malik713 said:


> Does anyone know if they changed the deployant buckle? I'm considering the rubber/deployant combo for my watch but if they are changing it up, I will wait.


New design I think. Sits much nicer and much more comfier


----------



## OTX

sblantipodi said:


> golazzo01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pure elegance in my eyes. And love the new strap design
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> an elegance of rubber.
> rubber bezel is a deal breaker for me. a watch can't have rubber parts, it's ridiculous.
> it's not a swatch, it's a thousands dollars watch.
Click to expand...

Other than what you said which I agree with, I highly doubt rubber will take wear and tear as well as the ceramic. The whole idea of the ceramic was to avoid scratches and wear so the fact they picked rubber in the bezel which can tear and pit is confusing to me.

It wouldn't be such a big deal if Omega didn't charge almost a thousand dollars for their ceramic bezels as I really don't see Omega just changing the rubber part of the insert it f something happened to it. Thankfully, there are other new models with all ceramic inserts.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Has anyone who has actually handled the new PO with the rubber/ceramic insert gotten back if the orange part actually has a rubbery feel? I think it is likely still hard like ceramic and is more of a blend so it won't just rub off or get damaged like rubber but it would be nice to have it confirmed. I was under the impression by looking at the video that its more of a rubber/ceramic mixture to give it durability.


----------



## brucethemanlee

I was fortunate to receive a private viewing of the new 2016 watches at OB. Some of the timepieces were absolutely stunning! I really liked the orange/grey color combination of the PO. Personally, I am picking up the CK2998! I loved everything about the watch - size, color, style, lume!


----------



## 4counters

Wow, great pics! Thanks for posting those.

How was the PO GMT in the flesh? For me, that is the stand out from this year's Baselworld.


----------



## Del

I tried to forget about this thread and was looking around for a first gen. Since it was bumped again, think I may wait and take a look at this when released. Looks great to me.


----------



## ilitig8

brucethemanlee said:


> I was fortunate to receive a private viewing of the new 2016 watches at OB. Some of the timepieces were absolutely stunning! I really liked the orange/grey color combination of the PO. Personally, I am picking up the CK2998! I loved everything about the watch - size, color, style, lume!


The question is did you poke the rubber on the new PO and if so what can you report. If you did not poke the rubber, what good are you? 

Thanks for sharing BTW.


----------



## brucethemanlee

I did poke the rubber ;-)
Omega did a really good job. i ran my finger nail trying to find a seem and couldn't. i also closed my eyes running my finger around the bezel and couldn't really tell the difference (at least at first touch and short time that i had with it)
If no one told you it was rubber/ceramic you would have hard time telling the difference
How it holds up over time? time will tell


----------



## Betterthere

brucethemanlee said:


> I did poke the rubber ;-)
> Omega did a really good job. i ran my finger nail trying to find a seem and couldn't. i also closed my eyes running my finger around the bezel and couldn't really tell the difference (at least at first touch and short time that i had with it)
> If no one told you it was rubber/ceramic you would have hard time telling the difference
> How it holds up over time? time will tell


The Ti version always seems to have the hands outlined in black? is it just lighting?


----------



## brucethemanlee

not sure ....i think it might be dark grey


----------



## golazzo01

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Has anyone who has actually handled the new PO with the rubber/ceramic insert gotten back if the orange part actually has a rubbery feel? I think it is likely still hard like ceramic and is more of a blend so it won't just rub off or get damaged like rubber but it would be nice to have it confirmed. I was under the impression by looking at the video that its more of a rubber/ceramic mixture to give it durability.


You are exactly 100% correct. It doesn't even feel rubber because it's a blended with ceramic


----------



## golazzo01

brucethemanlee said:


> I was fortunate to receive a private viewing of the new 2016 watches at OB. Some of the timepieces were absolutely stunning! I really liked the orange/grey color combination of the PO. Personally, I am picking up the CK2998! I loved everything about the watch - size, color, style, lume!
> 
> View attachment 7871538
> View attachment 7871546
> View attachment 7871554
> View attachment 7871562
> View attachment 7871594
> View attachment 7871570
> View attachment 7871578


You lucky man

I'd be very interested to know if there was much size difference on the wrist between the CK2998 and the Planet Ocean Master Chronometer.

I like both but feel the PO will just edge it for me


----------



## brucethemanlee

PO definitely sit higher and thicker...just bigger in general. My personal preference was the CK2998 because it was more subdued


----------



## dr3ws

Any other variations of the PO? in the catalogue maybe


----------



## DocJekl

Strangely I'm in love with the gold Speedmaster moon phase with white dial.


----------



## Ken G

dr3ws said:


> Any other variations of the PO?


I've got a feeling there are more POs to come...


----------



## altm

larryganz said:


> Strangely I'm in love with the gold Speedmaster moon phase with white dial.


The Speedmaster with green and gold bezel, and grey dial has potential as well. I'll reserve final judgement until I see one in the metal.

I'm mostly looking forward to the 40mm PO's.


----------



## calv1n

I'm looking forward to the regular black bezel 43.5, does anyone know whether this is likely to appear with the others?


----------



## ilitig8

brucethemanlee said:


> I did poke the rubber ;-)
> Omega did a really good job. i ran my finger nail trying to find a seem and couldn't. i also closed my eyes running my finger around the bezel and couldn't really tell the difference (at least at first touch and short time that i had with it)
> If no one told you it was rubber/ceramic you would have hard time telling the difference
> How it holds up over time? time will tell


Thanks. I have said from the beginning that the rubber hysteria was obviously premature but likely also misplaced. While the jury will be out for several years still it is nice to have an initial first hand account.


----------



## iTreelex

om3ga_fan said:


> Yes


If this is the 40mm with 20mm lugs then I better start saving up and wear my PO 8500 less in order to maintain a good resale price lol. I'm actually really liking this.


----------



## golazzo01

WiZARD7 said:


> It will be nice, when the rubber starts fraying and decomposing... :think:


Well that's not gunna happen is it. It's blended with Liquidmetal. Did you really think Omega would be that stupid.


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> This size will also come in all blue bezel with silver markings/dial numbers...
> 
> Smaller 40mm sizes (14+ mm thick) in single colors too...


Where you getting your info from regards variations. I've searched high and low and can't find anything


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Where you getting your info from regards variations. I've searched high and low and can't find anything


All blue in 43.5 is definitely coming!


----------



## Ken G

brucethemanlee said:


> I did poke the rubber ;-)
> Omega did a really good job. i ran my finger nail trying to find a seem and couldn't. i also closed my eyes running my finger around the bezel and couldn't really tell the difference (at least at first touch and short time that i had with it)
> If no one told you it was rubber/ceramic you would have hard time telling the difference
> How it holds up over time? time will tell


Thanks for that.

Not surprised in the slightest, but good to have a first-hand report.


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> All blue in 43.5 is definitely coming!


Are these in the 2016 Omega Catalogue

I've just ordered one this morning before deciding on which to choose


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Are these in the 2016 Omega Catalogue
> 
> I've just ordered one this morning before deciding on which to choose


I'd imagine so, but I haven't actually seen a 2016 catalog...


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> The Ti version always seems to have the hands outlined in black? is it just lighting?


I also wondered whether it was just the lighting that made the hands and logo look black on pics of the Ti POs. I found this shot (I realize it's a chrono), but I think it shows that the hands and logo are not blackened in any way - certainly not on the chrono...










By the way, this link to timezone has some of the best real-life shots of BW 2016 models I've seen...

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=7245555&rid=0

Even the Seamaster Professional Rio LE and GSOTM Meteorite looked good!


----------



## Ken G

But when you look at this pic, it really does look like there is some kind of black edging:


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> But when you look at this pic, it really does look like there is some kind of black edging:


With the stainless steel strap and everything else going on, there's too much grey going on for me


----------



## golazzo01

Anyone know what these rubber straps are like on the latest Omegas

I mean from durability and discolouration 

Just about to ring my AD tomorrow and place a order for one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Anyone know what these rubber straps are like on the latest Omegas
> 
> I mean from durability and discolouration


Nobody can answer with any certainty how these straps will stand up over time - they've just been announced and very few people here have even handled them, never mind use them over a period of time.

One thing I do know, though, is that they have been treated in some way to reduce odors. I could be wrong, but I believe other new Omega straps will also have the same treatment.


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> Nobody can answer with any certainty how these straps will stand up over time - they've just been announced and very few people here have even handled them, never mind use them over a period of time.
> 
> One thing I do know, though, is that they have been treated in some way to reduce odors. I could be wrong, but I believe other new Omega straps will also have the same treatment.


I normally buy Stainless Steel Straps but at present this doesn't seem a option and looking at the Strap for me, it's sets the tone of the watch off very nicely


----------



## ilitig8

golazzo01 said:


> I normally buy Stainless Steel Straps but at present this doesn't seem a option and looking at the Strap for me, it's sets the tone of the watch off very nicely


None of the new POs are available nor will be for months. When they they are available the bracelets will also be available.


----------



## golazzo01

ilitig8 said:


> None of the new POs are available nor will be for months. When they they are available the bracelets will also be available.


My AD said June/July but expect a backlog of initial orders before you see anything

So I'll assume September


----------



## Carl Stevens

solesman said:


>


I'm so loving this watch, i love the orange...


----------



## bgrisso

Not that I especially care since not looking to get this watch, but when omega website says rubber has been blended with ceramic to make the bezel, some ppl seem to interpret this as there is a rubber part and a ceramic part, and the two are blended into one bezel. Other ppl seem to interpret this as rubber has been blended with ceramic to make the rubber part of the bezel.


----------



## 6R15

bgrisso said:


> Not that I especially care since not looking to get this watch, but when omega website says rubber has been blended with ceramic to make the bezel, some ppl seem to interpret this as there is a rubber part and a ceramic part, and the two are blended into one bezel. Other ppl seem to interpret this as rubber has been blended with ceramic to make the rubber part of the bezel.


No one thought the ceramic was blended with rubber as that would immediately compromise the structural integrity. That makes as much sense as saying you've blended wood with steel.


----------



## bgrisso

golazzo01 said:


> Well that's not gunna happen is it. It's blended with Liquidmetal. Did you really think Omega would be that stupid.


So this previous response to someone's post about the rubber breaking down means what?


----------



## iinsic

bgrisso said:


> So this previous response to someone's post about the rubber breaking down means what?


There are many here who have no expertise in metallurgy or precision manufacturing, yet still offer opinions on very technical issues ... as is their right. But the reliability of anything you read here oftentimes is worth exactly what you paid for it. ;-)


----------



## dr3ws

bgrisso said:


> So this previous response to someone's post about the rubber breaking down means what?


That if you leave your watch in the car on a hot Aussie summer, a quarter of the bezel would melt down leaving you an orange mess


----------



## bgrisso

I was not commenting on the validity of such points of view, merely stating that they exist. I get the impression some people feel a new substance has been created, i.e. Ceramarubber or Liquid Rubber (tm), which has superior qualities compared to regular rubber. A few posts back, someone stated, on behalf of all mankind, that no one ever thought this. So I just quoted a random example where someone was talking about blending with liquid metal, whatever that means.

You would think, with everyone speaking English, it would be easier to get the point across sometimes. Lol.


----------



## GregoryD

Ken G said:


> But when you look at this pic, it really does look like there is some kind of black edging:


I wish Omega would make this in 39.5mm - I just love the grey and orange color combo. I know the Ti will make it lighter, but I'm afraid it will still be too big for my small wrist.


----------



## sblantipodi

new numerals is really really ugly to me


----------



## borebillon

At the risk of sounding like the 2500 fans when the 8500 was revealed, I just can't get on board with these.

I mean objectively they're beautiful watches, but considered as an evolution of the PO... Omega has gone too far in modernising the design for my tastes.

The dotted line on the bezel is OK, and in some photos I even rather like it, but combined with that new line at the edge of the dial joining the minute indicators it's too much for me. For me it spoils the dial by pulling the eyes to the edges too much. That grey and orange version doesn't show it as much as some of the others.

Then there's the size. I've got 7.85" wrists and I really do need the 45.5mm. I've tried the 42mm PO and it just didn't look right. It's an imposing watch, and it should dominate the wrist imo. For many the 43.5mm will be a happy medium, but with an even thicker case than the 8500s (I'm sure I read that somewhere) I doubt the proportions will be as "right" as the 45.5mm. 

I adore the slightly textured dial of the 8500 that catches the light so beautifully, and these look perfectly smooth. That makes them look more modern again (like flat web design) but also robs them of character and interest for me.

Don't get me started on that rubber insert. That almost makes these feel disposable to me! Just wait until you get a bit of oil or something on that rubber that stains it and tempts you to use a detergent to clean it. And as many others have pointed out, I bet it won't look as good as the ceramic in 20 years.

On the subject of the ceramic, I really prefer the matt finish of the ceramic bezel 8500s. The shine on the new ones makes them a touch too blingy I feel.

The font is the real killer for me though. It's too close to a mono spaced computer font for me, and I'm a programmer! 

There's a lot to like in the liquid metal bezel and the master chronometer movement (especially for a gadget geek), and I can imagine these will really float many boats. Not mine though. 

If I had to pick one it'd probably be the black and white GMT, but the way the 6 & 18 are cut in half makes my OCD play up something chronic!

I was sitting on the fence waiting for the Basel reveal, but now I'm expecting my 45.5mm orange numeral 8500 to arrive any day now. At least Omega made my decision easy and I don't have to wait months or compete for a preorder allocation 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Re. 43.5 all blue, golazzo01 asked:


golazzo01 said:


> Are these in the 2016 Omega Catalogue


Yes, they are:

215.30.44.21.03.001 is the all-blue on steel bracelet
215.3*3*.44.21.03.001 is the all-blue on strap (embossed alligator-type blue leather with white stitching)


----------



## Ken G

If anyone's interested, and just to confirm what was highly likely: the black, blue and white 39.5mm POs come on strap or bracelet.

The straps are the same color as the dial i.e. embossed alligator-style leather in black, blue or white. White stitching on all leather colors.


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> Re. 43.5 all blue, golazzo01 asked:
> 
> Yes, they are:
> 
> 215.30.44.21.03.001 is the all-blue on steel bracelet
> 215.3*3*.44.21.03.001 is the all-blue on strap (embossed alligator-type blue leather with white stitching)


Any Images you can upload


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Any Images you can upload


Sorry, I can't.

I think there are images of most of the new POs throughout this thread, though.


----------



## Betterthere

golazzo01 said:


> Any Images you can upload


google omega with the number Ken G supplied and you can see the blue on a German website.


----------



## golazzo01

julywest said:


> google omega with the number Ken G supplied and you can see the blue on a German website.


Ive tried but to no avail


----------



## om3ga_fan

215.30.44.21.03.001









Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## golazzo01

om3ga_fan said:


> 215.30.44.21.03.001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard


Doesn't just cut it quite the same has the Black/Orange for me. Would like to see this on the Nylon strap, it may look so much better.

And thanks for the image, I was searching through safari and not Google, hence why I couldn't find a image.


----------



## dr3ws

Holy crap I didn't know there's a blue version on steel, I'm a cheapskate wouldn't pay more for the titanium but I'm so getting the blue one in steel


----------



## golazzo01

dr3ws said:


> Holy crap I didn't know there's a blue version on steel, I'm a cheapskate wouldn't pay more for the titanium but I'm so getting the blue one in steel


And Nylon strap with white stitching by all accounts


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> And Nylon strap with white stitching by all accounts


I'm not aware of any nylon strap...are you sure?


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> I'm not aware of any nylon strap...are you sure?


Apologies I may be wrong. I'm going to the ADs Friday will find out all the variations then


----------



## Ken G

*39.5mm Blue*
Steel Bracelet: 215.30.40.20.03.001
Blue Leather Strap: 215.3*3*.40.20.03.001

*43.5mm Blue*
Steel Bracelet: 215.30.44.21.03.001
Blue Leather Strap: 215.3*3*.44.21.03.001


----------



## caboer

om3ga_fan said:


> 215.30.44.21.03.001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard


is it dark blue date wheel?


----------



## Ken G

caboer said:


> is it dark blue date wheel?




It's hard to tell, but I think you might be right! Well spotted. Certainly looks more blue than black to these old eyes...


----------



## 4counters

Looks black to me which would be a disappointment. 

The new De Ville Orbis models have date wheels with background colours that match the blue dial colour.


----------



## caboer

Ken G said:


> It's hard to tell, but I think you might be right! Well spotted. Certainly looks more blue than black to these old eyes...


check this out
https://uhrforum.de/baselworld-2016-omega-t247002-17


----------



## Ken G

Looks blue on my computer screen; black on my phone!


----------



## caboer

Ken G said:


> Looks blue on my computer screen; black on my phone!


which one do you trust more?


----------



## Ken G

caboer said:


> check this out
> https://uhrforum.de/baselworld-2016-omega-t247002-17


Looks blue in the real-life pic on that page...


----------



## Ken G

Not that I'm particularly bothered one way or the other - I'm not in the market for a new PO!


----------



## Ken G

If you keep clicking on that real-life pic, it goes full screen and the wheel color looks pretty much the same as the dial color*...

[* to these old eyes]


----------



## dr3ws

You bunch are hard to please


----------



## Ken G

dr3ws said:


> You bunch are hard to please


 Ha!


----------



## dr3ws

Ken G said:


> Ha!


I believe in nothing is perfect in this world, let's play a game, can you think of a watch that is perfect in any way to you? Not a single thing to complain. Other members chip in


----------



## Ken G

My chuckle was in agreement with you - it _is_ a tough crowd here!

As for perfect watches, or perfect anything, I don't think I ever insist on perfection in anything either. That doesn't mean I don't have extremely high standards or expectations...


----------



## Betterthere

dr3ws said:


> I believe in nothing is perfect in this world, let's play a game, can you think of a watch that is perfect in any way to you? Not a single thing to complain. Other members chip in


I agree it's a tough crowd here. I think you have to go to Rolex forum to get agreement on perfect watches.


----------



## GB MK

Nice one, orange is good but I am hardly waiting to see the full range.


----------



## sblantipodi

caboer said:


> check this out
> https://uhrforum.de/baselworld-2016-omega-t247002-17


looks amazing here


----------



## DocJekl

Ken G said:


> If you keep clicking on that real-life pic, it goes full screen and the wheel color looks pretty much the same as the dial color*...
> 
> [* to these old eyes]


If you keep clicking on that real-life pic, something else might pop!


----------



## caboer

i think i like the new PO..


----------



## calv1n

caboer said:


> i think i like the new PO..


I agree, this could be the perfect PO for me - 43.5 for a PO will wear like an actual 42 (they always seem to wear a mm or two smaller than their measurement); and I've always wished he PO was somewhere between XL and regular (GMT being too thick). The larger diameter will be more in keeping with the thickness, which I don't mind if the proportion is right. I think the 'female' endlinks also square up the case shape making it more sporty and aesthetically pleasing. Plus, it will be different enough from the 2201 to allow both in my collection (I'd regret letting the classic go I'm sure). I even like the new squarer numerals. I think it could replace my 8500, pelagos and maybe even... no I'll stop there..

2 questions - anyone know how much thicker it'll be than the 42mm 8500? And the bezel - is that gloss black, matt black or matt grey?


----------



## Betterthere

calv1n said:


> I agree, this could be the perfect PO for me - 43.5 for a PO will wear like an actual 42 (they always seem to wear a mm or two smaller than their measurement); and I've always wished he PO was somewhere between XL and regular (GMT being too thick). The larger diameter will be more in keeping with the thickness, which I don't mind if the proportion is right. I think the 'female' endlinks also square up the case shape making it more sporty and aesthetically pleasing. Plus, it will be different enough from the 2201 to allow both in my collection (I'd regret letting the classic go I'm sure). I even like the new squarer numerals. I think it could replace my 8500, pelagos and maybe even... no I'll stop there..
> 
> 2 questions - anyone know how much thicker it'll be than the 42mm 8500? And the bezel - is that gloss black, matt black or matt grey?


Actual measurements somewhere back in thread but slightly and I mean very slightly less than the 42 PO 8500. Bezel lol I won't touch that question else the rubber issue raises head. Based on pics I'm going to guess matte black but I really don't know for sure.


----------



## jamsie

I was just at the Omega Boutique and the salesman there, more of a watch enthusiast to his credit, showed me the new PO 2016 gray dial that he loves, similar to what OP posted here. Was also shown how Omega is in the process of re-sizing their Seamaster 300's 36mm will now be 39mm and it was either the 300's or Aqua Terra's getting bumped from 41-43mm


----------



## calv1n

julywest said:


> Actual measurements somewhere back in thread but slightly and I mean very slightly less than the 42 PO 8500. Bezel lol I won't touch that question else the rubber issue raises head. Based on pics I'm going to guess matte black but I really don't know for sure.


Just had a look back through the thread and it looks like the 43.5 will be 16mm vs 15.7mm for the 42 8500 (and 16.5 for 45.5) So, 0.3mm thicker for a 1.5 increase in diameter; the proportions are gonna be better, but 16mm is still girthy!


----------



## Betterthere

calv1n said:


> Just had a look back through the thread and it looks like the 43.5 will be 16mm vs 15.7mm for the 42 8500 (and 16.5 for 45.5) So, 0.3mm thicker for a 1.5 increase in diameter; the proportions are gonna be better, but 16mm is still girthy!


I had preordered one but after much thinking on size, I decided to pass.


----------



## calv1n

julywest said:


> I had preordered one but after much thinking on size, I decided to pass.


What was your chief concern, thickness? Do you prefer the incoming version to current iterations?


----------



## BobTheBuilder

jamsie said:


> I was just at the Omega Boutique and the salesman there, more of a watch enthusiast to his credit, showed me the new PO 2016 gray dial that he loves, similar to what OP posted here. Was also shown how Omega is in the process of re-sizing their Seamaster 300's 36mm will now be 39mm and it was either the 300's or Aqua Terra's getting bumped from 41-43mm


A 39mm SMPc??? That's amazing! But I'm guessing that'll take at least a couple of years to hit the market.

Bob


----------



## Betterthere

calv1n said:


> What was your chief concern, thickness? Do you prefer the incoming version to current iterations?


Size of 43.5 and thickness. Yes I think it's a great looking watch . Just decided it would not knock sm300mc off my wrist.


----------



## Ken G

Just to recap the thicknesses of the new models (to prevent people having to trawl through such a long thread):

New POs:
39.5: *14.16*
43.5: *16.04*
43.5 GMT: *17.04*
45.5: *18.87*

Be careful if you're interested in the US$100,000 39.5mm, 88pcs-limited, white-gold-and-diamond/sapphire-encrusted model...that comes in at 16.02mm.


----------



## caboer

Anyone can complete the following?

Seamaster Pro Ceramic 41 mm, 150 gr, 12.80 mm
Planet Ocean 2500 42 mm, 176 gr, 14.20 mm
Planet Ocean 8500 42 mm 200 gr, 15.70 mm
Planet Ocean 8500 Titanium 42 mm, 140 gr, 15.70 mm
Planet Ocean GMT Titanium 43.5 mm, ?? gr, 17.25 mm
Planet Ocean 8801 39.5 mm, ?? gr, 14.16 mm
Planet Ocean 8900 43.5 mm, ?? gr, 16.04 mm
Planet Ocean GMT 43.5 mm, ?? gr, 17.05 mm


----------



## iinsic

jamsie said:


> I was just at the Omega Boutique and ... Omega is in the process of re-sizing their Seamaster 300's 36mm will now be 39mm


This would be extraordinary. I bought my first SMP back in '96, and have owned (at least) four so far. The only thing holding me back from another SMPc? I just don't like a 41mm dive watch as a daily wearer. I wish I still had my old SM120 PDL "Jacques Mayol" - it was 38mm and about 11mm in height. But a 39mm SMPc would be fantastic! I'd pay full boat for that puppy.

Perhaps Omega is upsizing the 36.25 to 39mm, but keeping it with the cal. 2500. The fullsize SMP might be sized up to 43 (and a bit thicker) to accommodate a cal. 8500 (perhaps even a MC). The SMP is the only dive watch I've enjoyed wearing as much as a Sub, and the 39mm would be the perfect size for me. [Sigh!] Fingers crossed! :-!


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> I wish I still had my old SM120 PDL "Jacques Mayol"


I bet you do! 
I'd love to own one of those. Same old problem: have yet to find one in the right condition at the right price at the right time...

EDIT:

Just in case anyone's wondering what this beauty looks like, here are a couple of shots:



















Apologies for being off-topic (although I guess it does relate to the "thickness" discussion!)


----------



## MattPap

As far as you know, the blue dial (new model with master coaxial) will be available only in Stainless steel and not in Titanium? 
So Titanium will be available only with grey dial, right?

I haven't found this information on the topic, what's the lug width of the new 43.5mm model? 21 or 22?


----------



## Ken G

MattPap said:


> So Titanium will be available only with grey dial, right?


At the moment that's certainly correct.

But I think there will be more POs. If that happens, then maybe there will me more Ti models. But that's pure speculation on my part...


----------



## dr3ws

I check Omega website every hoping that the PO collection would be updated, is this behavior normal around here?


----------



## calv1n

dr3ws said:


> I check Omega website every hoping that the PO collection would be updated, is this behavior normal around here?


Depends what word was supposed to follow 'every' - if it was 'minute' then no..


----------



## dr3ws

calv1n said:


> Depends what word was supposed to follow 'every' - if it was 'minute' then no..


I didn't realized I forgot to type "day"


----------



## MattPap

Ken G said:


> At the moment that's certainly correct.
> 
> But I think there will be more POs. If that happens, then maybe there will me more Ti models. But that's pure speculation on my part...


Thanks!

Any clues about the lug width of the new 43.5mm models?


----------



## sblantipodi

I have two questions, please answer if you can.
1) Is the priced increased over the previous 8500 PO?
2) What is the name of the new master coaxial used in the new PO? 8900?


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> I bet you do!
> I'd love to own one of those. Same old problem: have yet to find one in the right condition at the right price at the right time...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just in case anyone's wondering what this beauty looks like, here are a couple of shots:
> Apologies for being off-topic (although I guess it does relate to the "thickness" discussion!)


I sold mine to a US military training instructor in Afghanistan whilst in the throes of the Wrist Frisbee Fever. One of the things I most loved about it was the adjustable clasp, which would enlarge to fit over a wetsuit (I still dived in cold waters back then). And thin? Check out the profile photo below. By modern Omega standards, it was gossamer thin. ;-) Here are some more photos of mine, to go with yours:


----------



## Betterthere

sblantipodi said:


> I have two questions, please answer if you can.
> 1) Is the priced increased over the previous 8500 PO?
> 2) What is the name of the new master coaxial used in the new PO? 8900?


yes
yes i think


----------



## jbellmd

I like it. The orange bezel mimics the IWC Aquatimer. Personally like the 43.5 mm size.


----------



## solesman

1. I'm sure I read a UK price of £4430 for the new PO but not sure which exact model this was for.
2. it is indeed the 8900 as I just double checked on the Omega website.



sblantipodi said:


> I have two questions, please answer if you can.
> 1) Is the priced increased over the previous 8500 PO?
> 2) What is the name of the new master coaxial used in the new PO? 8900?


----------



## Betterthere

solesman said:


> 1. I'm sure I read a UK price of £4430 for the new PO but not sure which exact model this was for.
> 2. it is indeed the 8900 as I just double checked on the Omega website.


1. $7000 in US


----------



## golazzo01

solesman said:


> 1. I'm sure I read a UK price of £4430 for the new PO but not sure which exact model this was for.
> 2. it is indeed the 8900 as I just double checked on the Omega website.


£4330

I'm off in approx 12 hours from now to order one through my AD with my usual discount


----------



## golazzo01

golazzo01 said:


> £4330
> 
> I'm off in approx 12 hours from now to order one through my AD with my usual discount


Ordered. Now sit back and wait for Omega to confirm that they will be supplying with a XL strap, otherwise I need a plan B


----------



## Teppka

Apologies if I missed it but I wander what is the difference of new GMT caliber 8906 against the 8605


----------



## Falcon81

I wonder how they are going to sell the remaining LM PO TI's at almost 10k? I didn't pay full retail for mine but I thought the whole justification in price was because not only are you paying for titanium but also liquid metal and an exclusive blue colour. Now blue steel LM will be sold for a lot less. I guess its kind of the same thing for the the people who spent a premium for the PO LM LE. Now you can get the same watch with an in house movement.


----------



## Chronergy

This is a very interesting move by Omega to change the PO. I don't know if I like it. The 42mm PO was too small/tall ratio, and the 45mm was just too big/hefty. They seem to keep going more "out there" with their designs (and maybe that's a good thing). BUt their resale value is just really bad and evolving models through a 5-10 year span is too short in my opinion. I would say, however, they are really stepping their game up in terms of presentation and giving people the impression of bang-for-buck. Those new wooden boxes are amazing.


----------



## solesman

I prefer my POLMLE to the new incarnation by a country mile 



Falcon81 said:


> I wonder how they are going to sell the remaining LM PO TI's at almost 10k? I didn't pay full retail for mine but I thought the whole justification in price was because not only are you paying for titanium but also liquid metal and an exclusive blue colour. Now blue steel LM will be sold for a lot less. I guess its kind of the same thing for the the people who spent a premium for the PO LM LE. Now you can get the same watch with an in house movement.


----------



## brucethemanlee

I gonna stick with the Omega classics like Moonwatch and Seamaster 300 and stay away from the ever changing POs. I'm keeping my Rolex Submariner....classic. 

I am venturing off a bit by picking up the CK2998 but it's based off the FOIS and I particularly like the blue panda style so I am giving myself a pass on that one ;-) And it doesn't hurt that it's a limited edition although they seem to be having more and more of them. regardless I think the style will age well over time.
Just my humble opinion


----------



## iinsic

solesman said:


> I prefer my POLMLE to the new incarnation by a country mile


I'm with you, Dan. The POLMLE definitely was the high-water mark in the PO's history ... the criticism of a few naysayers notwithstanding. A lot of complaints have been surfacing about one effect of Omega's "Marketing ADD:" low resale values (e.g.-Minty POs going for half of RRP). For those who just don't "get" the appeal of the POLMLE, try to buy one in minty condition for only the original RRP. More likely you will pay a substantial premium. For POLMLE detractors, they should understand that the POLMLE is as close as Omega has gotten to Rolex's retained value. It wouldn't hurt if Omega looked on that feat with some introspection ... but don't hold your breath.


----------



## DocJekl

Falcon81 said:


> I wonder how they are going to sell the remaining LM PO TI's at almost 10k? I didn't pay full retail for mine but I thought the whole justification in price was because not only are you paying for titanium but also liquid metal and an exclusive blue colour. Now blue steel LM will be sold for a lot less. I guess its kind of the same thing for the the people who spent a premium for the PO LM LE. Now you can get the same watch with an in house movement.


Well, not quite the "same" watch. But I did post similar sentiments about the blue Ti model losing its exclusivity to the blue steel model coming out. To me the weight savings from the Titanium is still a big selling point, and I prefer the old blue dial version over the new grey dial version.

I still think the old POLMLE and Blue Ti will become more desirable for those WIS buying used watches, for the weight loss or becaus the PO LM LE is thinner and at 42mm it's well proportioned.


----------



## Falcon81

I


----------



## Falcon81

larryganz said:


> Well, not quite the "same" watch. But I did post similar sentiments about the blue Ti model losing its exclusivity to the blue steel model coming out. To me the weight savings from the Titanium is still a big selling point, and I prefer the old blue dial version over the new grey dial version.
> 
> I still think the old POLMLE and Blue Ti will become more desirable for those WIS buying used watches, for the weight loss or becaus the PO LM LE is thinner and at 42mm it's well proportioned.


So what do you think Larry, you think I should flip my TI while I van still get a good buck for it? Or you think it is worth holding onto for the long term?

And if you don't mind sending me the link for your other thread with on the same topic


----------



## DocJekl

Falcon81 said:


> So what do you think Larry, you think I should flip my TI while I [can] still get a good buck for it? Or you think it is worth holding onto for the long term?
> 
> And if you don't mind sending me the link for your other thread with on the same topic


Keep it long term. I would never bail in it because the weight savings are very noticeable on the wrist vs steel. I'm on an iPad so finding the links is more difficult, but it's been updated recently and it's the official liquid metal thread.


----------



## om3ga_fan

The aforementioned thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*-official-liquid-metal-thread-*-667033.html

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

I really miss the 2500 PO design dearly ... the very pointy arrow hands, the much thinner case, the hippocampus caseback, the printed numbers with applied indices, and that silver inner ring on the bezel. In a lot of ways, many of the same reasons I ended up going for the seamaster 300MC recently were the things I liked about the 2500 PO that disappeared with later models. I wish Omega would stop trying to be all chic and modern with their watches and preserve some of their classic designs. As much as I love my 300MC, it's been designed as a "limited-edition"-style homage watch like the Omega FOIS with the straight lugs and PCLs... I don't necessarily consider it to be a modern take on an old design anymore. The redesigning of the 300MC should have mirrored the Speedy's design changes over the years to reflect SOME but not all of Omega's unique identity: twisted bombe lugs, white superluminova indices, maybe an applied Omega logo, and a slightly in-set crown. 

I would sell my 300MC in a heartbeat if they made a 2500-style PO with a MC movement in it... These new 2016 POs are cool in some ways, but they totally bring the PO away from everyday wear and more towards a beach vacation watch, IMO. Everything is just so boxy and fat on it--the case, the numbers on the dial, the hands... I think these new POs are telling us a lot about to direction Omega is taking their watches, and as a longtime fan, I'm a bit concerned :/


----------



## tbensous

I agree 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armybuck041

larryganz said:


> Keep it long term. I would never bail in it because the weight savings are very noticeable on the wrist vs steel. I'm on an iPad so finding the links is more difficult, but it's been updated recently and it's the official liquid metal thread.


I completely agree. At 135 grams with the SM300 Ti adjustable clasp fitted, the weight comes in just a hair lighter than an SMPc, which is nice for watch this tall. Takes away some of the clumsiness that the SS version has.


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> Available on bracelet too, but not both together, unfortunately...


I was hoping for the same.


----------



## mjrchabot

When will Omega figure out a new design to the HE valve? That's really my only complaint with their divers. It makes the watch wear about 2mm bigger than it is.
There are plenty of watches out there with a 300m+ WR that don't require a second crown at 10 o'clock. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

mjrchabot said:


> When will Omega figure out a new design to the HE valve? That's really my only complaint with their divers. It makes the watch wear about 2mm bigger than it is.
> There are plenty of watches out there with a 300m+ WR that don't require a second crown at 10 o'clock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Just adds to the style IMO


----------



## golazzo01

golazzo01 said:


> I was hoping for the same.


Still ordered one nonetheless


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Still ordered one nonetheless


Congratulations! 
Which one did you go for? ;-)


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> Congratulations!
> Which one did you go for? ;-)












This combo


----------



## Ken G

^^^^^
Nice one! ;-)

Now the wait... :-( Hang in there!


----------



## 6R15

mjrchabot said:


> When will Omega figure out a new design to the HE valve? That's really my only complaint with their divers. It makes the watch wear about 2mm bigger than it is.
> There are plenty of watches out there with a 300m+ WR that don't require a second crown at 10 o'clock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


There's only two other options for the HE release right now.... Rolex and Seiko owns the patents. The HE valve won't ever go away. I think they should at least make the HE crown smaller.


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> ^^^^^
> Nice one! ;-)
> 
> Now the wait... :-( Hang in there!


Yes. Not sure you saw my other thread

Omega rep called in the ADs so they ordered direct with him yesterday and because a sizeable deposit was left he said they would move the order through quicker

They also want it released has a promotion timepiece in time for the Olympics


----------



## golazzo01

6R15 said:


> There's only two other options for the HE release right now.... Rolex and Seiko owns the patents. The HE valve won't even go away. I think they should at least make the HE crown smaller.


Don't forget Tudor


----------



## 6R15

golazzo01 said:


> Don't forget Tudor


Can't tell if I'm being baited....


----------



## lewk68

Can someone provide a side view pictures of the 39mm po. I see a lot of top view but no other shots of the watch.thank you


----------



## ilitig8

6R15 said:


> There's only two other options for the HE release right now.... Rolex and Seiko owns the patents. The HE valve won't ever go away. I think they should at least make the HE crown smaller.


What current patents do Rolex and Seiko own regarding HE release?

Omega is using the manual HEV on their watches that have it by choice, not by any restriction put on them by patents.


----------



## Babalu

6R15 said:


> There's only two other options for the HE release right now.... Rolex and Seiko owns the patents. The HE valve won't ever go away. I think they should at least make the HE crown smaller.


The Omega Ploproff has an HE release valve that doesn't require a crown and is automatic. the crown HE release valve on Omega's is just like their signature now, technically I don't think it's an issue to work in an automatic HE valve onto the PO.


----------



## iinsic

ilitig8 said:


> What current patents do Rolex and Seiko own regarding HE release?
> 
> Omega is using the manual HEV on their watches that have it by choice, not by any restriction put on them by patents.


Technically, the Omega HRV is automatic. Unlike those found on Rolex, Doxa, et al, it has a screw-down crown that deactivates it. Unscrew the crown and the automatic valve will work (i.e.-release interior gas when the pressure differential is 3atm). Screw it back down and ... you'll find out you never needed the dang thing. ;-)


----------



## DocJekl

iinsic said:


> Technically, the Omega HRV is automatic. Unlike those found on Rolex, Doxa, et al, it has a screw-down crown that deactivates it. Unscrew the crown and the automatic valve will work (i.e.-release interior gas when the pressure differential is 3atm). Screw it back down and ... you'll find out you never needed the dang thing. ;-)


Yes, but it you leave it open all the time to be "automatic" then the watch is only 50M WR that way.


----------



## iinsic

larryganz said:


> Yes, but it you leave it open all the time to be "automatic" then the watch is only 50M WR that way.


That's not the point (And, if it was, do you know _anyone_ who dives below 150 feet?). The point was that Omega's valve is an automatic HRV with a manual stoppage. NO ONE needs an HRV, so there is never a reason to unscrew that crown ... EVER! Your 600m WR rating (at least 450m more than any human will ever need) is thus protected.

But the WR rating on the dial would be even better protected if Omega would get rid of this unsightly anachronism.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

iinsic said:


> That's not the point (And, if it was, do you know _anyone_ who dives below 150 feet?). The point was that Omega's valve is an automatic HRV with a manual stoppage. NO ONE needs an HRV, so there is never a reason to unscrew that crown ... EVER! Your 600m WR rating (at least 450m more than any human will ever need) is thus protected.
> 
> But the WR rating on the dial would be even better protected if Omega would get rid of this unsightly anachronism.


Eh, I think it adds to the character and quite like it. To be fair, no one NEEDS a watch that costs this much money, and yet, here we all are!

Bob


----------



## Time Bomb

BobTheBuilder said:


> Eh, I think it adds to the character and quite like it. To be fair, no one NEEDS a watch that costs this much money, and yet, here we all are!
> 
> Bob


Have to agree. IMO a PO without an He valve wouldn't be a PO.


----------



## GregoryD

Time Bomb said:


> Have to agree. IMO a PO without an He valve wouldn't be a PO.


My problem isn't so much that the PO has an He valve (although it's largely irrelevant), it's that the execution of the valve is so aesthetically displeasing (imo).


----------



## iinsic

BobTheBuilder said:


> Eh, I think it adds to the character and quite like it. To be fair, no one NEEDS a watch that costs this much money, and yet, here we all are!


I bought my first SMP 20 years ago. For years I have been a staunch defender of Omega's distinctive HRV (although, having dived with several many times, I never have had any need for it). I guess my affection for it has waned as Omega has lurched into Invicta territory with some of its sizes. Now, as some have observed, it makes a watch that teeters on the edge of too big (heck, too many of them plunged over the edge ;-)) seem a couple of mm larger with that extra knob.

When I finally see the 39.5mm PO in the flesh, I expect I will resume my affection for Omega's idiosyncratic appendage. As you point out, it adds character ... but only if the watch is discreet enough to need that _soupçon_ of character. Platter sized watches that are as thick as a hockey puck aren't helped in the least by that addition ... or any addition, for that matter.


----------



## ilitig8

iinsic said:


> NO ONE needs an HRV, so there is never a reason to unscrew that crown ... EVER!


This include saturation divers, but that is a whole other story.


----------



## dr3ws

Went to OB and they said the 3 hander PO will cost $AU8400 here in Australia


----------



## 4counters

Any word on the GMT price in Australia?


----------



## dr3ws

4counters said:


> Any word on the GMT price in Australia?


I didnt ask about the GMT but I have to guess it would be around 11k?


----------



## mykii

dr3ws said:


> I didnt ask about the GMT but I have to guess it would be around 11k?


I could be wrong, but I thought I had read somewhere a RRP was in this general vicinity. Like I said, I could be wrong, but it probably isn't far off.


----------



## 4counters

Thanks Gents. Will have to get myself to the OB


----------



## MattPap

Still any ideas about lug width of the new 43.5mm models?


----------



## solesman

The PO GMT which is 43.5mm has 21mm lugs so expect the same.



MattPap said:


> Still any ideas about lug width of the new 43.5mm models?


----------



## SoybeanWatches

Would love to try on a 43.5mm PO. 45.5 was awesome... looked great on my wrist.. until I saw wrist shots I had taken which really put it into perspective. 42mm was great, but then missed the XL. 43.5mm could possibly be the PO sweet spot for me =)


----------



## Bender.Folder

Doh...21mm lug width, damn Omega...


----------



## 6R15

Bender.Folder said:


> Doh...21mm lug width, damn Omega...


It's their new favorite lug width. SM300, all the new 9300/9900 Speedies, now most of the PO lineup


----------



## iinsic

Bender.Folder said:


> Doh...21mm lug width, damn Omega...


Yeah, really. Most AM straps are 20 and 22mm, but Omega sells their own straps for 10 times as much (or more!), so their lugs are nonstandard. Not much of a problem for me, because I don't like wearing watches on straps. But I hate the fact that they're deliberately trying to gin up OEM strap sales. If they _really_ want to be like Rolex ... Rolex doesn't do that. :think:


----------



## skippersteve81

Tried on the new planet oceans. Unbelievable the difference in feel compared to current modes. Much more comfortable a millimeter can make a huge difference. . My wrist is 7in pics of 43 in rubberized croc in blue and black on bracelet and a shot of the 39.


----------



## om3ga_fan

skippersteve81 said:


> Tried on the new planet oceans. Unbelievable the difference in feel compared to current modes. Much more comfortable a millimeter can make a huge difference. . My wrist is 7in pics of 43 in rubberized croc in blue and black on bracelet and a shot of the 39.


Nice! Would love to see some other angles. Were you at an OB, I assume?


----------



## Betterthere

Probably just me since I decided to not get one but they seem awful busy.


----------



## skippersteve81

Sorry these are rotated funny. Love the grey but too big for me. OB in Tysons said they would be available in October.


----------



## skippersteve81

That's what is so frustrating. Too busy. The graduated bezel doesn't seem as noticeable in person however. I actually think the gray is my favorite I really wish they had the grey non chronograph. It seems to fit the unique look better than black


----------



## GregoryD

Thanks for the real life photos. The date disk looks oddly sunken in some photos, but I can't tell if it's the shadow or angle. The watches look really glossy in the photos, but I know store lighting exacerbates the shininess.


----------



## Bender.Folder

The gray exists in non chronograph Steve, its the Titanium version. ;-) A friend tried them on in Paris and was told the dial was titanium aswell on the grey models. If so, thats cool, tech and look wise, not so shiny. Shame the chronograph is such a beast...I like it but my wrist doesnt....

Its just a tad frustrating that Omega can't pull out 2 or 3 colors in titanium like Tudor or their older SMP line, one black and one blue, or grey and blue...They always need to release only a unique color scheme in Ti and ask a premium...


----------



## Ken G

Bender.Folder said:


> The gray exists in non chronograph Steve, its the Titanium version. ;-) A friend tried them on in Paris and was told the dial was titanium aswell on the grey models. If so, thats cool, tech and look wise, not so shiny.


Yes, your friend's correct: the dials on the gray models are indeed also titanium.

For those interested, the refs. for the gray 43.5 models (i.e. non-chrono gray models) are:

• 215.90.44.21.99.001 
• 215.9*2*.44.21.99.001 (gray rubber strap)


----------



## Ken G

GregoryD said:


> The date disk looks oddly sunken in some photos, but I can't tell if it's the shadow or angle.


Has anyone confirmed the color of the date disk on the blue dial models? There was some debate a few weeks back about whether it was blue or black. To be honest, I haven't been following this thread that closely so don't know if it's common knowledge now or not...

Did you notice the color of the date disk when you tried on the blue yesterday, skippersteve81?


----------



## mazman01

julywest said:


> Probably just me since I decided to not get one but they seem awful busy.


Not just you. They do seem like there are too many lines and dashes. Don't know how else to describe it. I do like the clean appearance of the 2500 and 8500 models. Would like to see one in the flesh though. Could grow on me but I have no desire to upgrade from the 8500 either way. I'm sure some people will love them.

I like the end link design though.


----------



## GTTIME

This is very interesting to me!!!

So this is a Ti watch? I may have to get this one!!


----------



## Betterthere

skippersteve81 said:


> That's what is so frustrating. Too busy. The graduated bezel doesn't seem as noticeable in person however. I actually think the gray is my favorite I really wish they had the grey non chronograph. It seems to fit the unique look better than black


On the Ti gray model I could never tell from photos if the hands and markers are outlined in white gold or black. Do you remember?


----------



## golazzo01

GTTIME said:


> This is very interesting to me!!!
> 
> So this is a Ti watch? I may have to get this one!!


Me personally it looks dull and non interesting


----------



## Ken G

I've got a feeling that the next wave of POs will blow these ones out of the water...


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> I've got a feeling that the next wave of POs will blow these ones out of the water...


I've waited over a bloody month for a catalogue and still no sign of it coming. Very poor from Omega. Even my AD didn't have a catalogue in store

I've ordered mine blind from the stock photo


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> I've waited over a bloody month for a catalogue and still no sign of it coming. Very poor from Omega. Even my AD didn't have a catalogue in store
> 
> I've ordered mine blind from the stock photo


I was talking about the ones that will come after those announced at BW2016


----------



## Bender.Folder

The hands look like being Ti aswell no ?

Its the only one I like in this new release wave. shame they never offer a black dial'ed Ti model in the PO line. Curiously the actual blue Ti one doesnt do much for me except its weight. But at MSRP close to 8k...I'll wait until they hit the preowned sales..


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> I was talking about the ones that will come after those announced at BW2016


You got some inside information or are you just physcic


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> You got some inside information or are you just physcic


Ha! There surely has to be more coming...
If you think about how many there were in the previous 8500 range, the number of new models announced so far has been pretty small...


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> Ha! There surely has to be more coming...
> If you think about how many there were in the previous 8500 range, the number of new models announced so far has been pretty small...


Omega rep called into my AD with the new additions but nothing else other than what we've already seen


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Omega rep called into my AD with the new additions but nothing else other than what we've already seen


I'm sure even if the Omega rep knew anything, they wouldn't say; not even to AD staff...


----------



## iinsic

julywest said:


> Probably just me since I decided to not get one but they seem awful busy.


I agree. I have tried to keep an open mind and appreciate the new dimensions (I'm talking about 39.5 x 14.2mm here). But the bezel and dial are a mess. I realize that my desire to "like" this watch is similar to the impulse that has led me to buy and flip more than 100 watches over the last few years. ¡_No mas_!


----------



## om3ga_fan

I'm struggling with the dial and bezel as well. 


Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> I agree. I have tried to keep an open mind and appreciate the new dimensions (I'm talking about 39.5 x 14.2mm here). But the bezel and dial are a mess. I realize that my desire to "like" this watch is similar to the impulse that has led me to buy and flip more than 100 watches over the last few years. ¡_No mas_!


Yes I am skipping that step of flipping for once I hope.


----------



## GregBe

om3ga_fan said:


> I'm struggling with the dial and bezel as well.
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard


I will third that. I really wanted to like these and was going to pick one up, but the more I see, the more I appreciate the original 2500 design.


----------



## om3ga_fan

GregBe said:


> I will third that. I really wanted to like these and was going to pick one up, but the more I see, the more I appreciate the original 2500 design.


Basel 2016 inspired me to pick up a 2500 PO in 42mm (as that size is going away) to go with my 45.5's.

More and more the original looks better to me. And when I want the up level fit & finish, I'll just wear my 8500.


----------



## solesman

I'll be wearing this one


----------



## GregoryD

julywest said:


> Probably just me since I decided to not get one but they seem awful busy.


What is weirding me out is the minute track - the way that the minute hashes are connected. I know there are four hashes between the hour indices, but my mind sees the three resulting segments, and it just seems off, like there are only three minutes counted off between the indices. I think I can get over it...I think...


----------



## Betterthere

GregoryD said:


> What is weirding me out is the minute track - the way that the minute hashes are connected. I know there are four hashes between the hour indices, but my mind sees the three resulting segments, and it just seems off, like there are only three minutes counted off between the indices. I think I can get over it...I think...


Well after being on board, the diameter was bothering me then the thickness and then someone pointed out what you just did and my eyes could not undo the sight.


----------



## iinsic

julywest said:


> my eyes could not undo the sight.


----------



## 4counters

I went to the local OB yesterday, they had a catalogue of all the Baselworld releases. The PO "Day Night" (GMT) is definitely the stand out for me (AUD $10,300 on bracelet) and will be available in August although the Globemaster Annual Calendar (AUD $11,300) is also very appealing.

However, as Ken has hinted above I was told that there were more variations of the PO coming that hadn't yet been announced but the person I spoke to wouldn't say or didn't know more than that.


----------



## Ken G

4counters said:


> However, as Ken has hinted above I was told that there were more variations of the PO coming that hadn't yet been announced but the person I spoke to wouldn't say or didn't know more than that.


----------



## mazman01

GregoryD said:


> What is weirding me out is the minute track - the way that the minute hashes are connected. I know there are four hashes between the hour indices, but my mind sees the three resulting segments, and it just seems off, like there are only three minutes counted off between the indices. I think I can get over it...I think...


Yeah. Seems like Japanese styling.


----------



## PatagoniaDan

I personally am not feeling all of these new releases. I understand innovation and moving forward, but now it just seems like Omega is being ADD. IMO they should spend time increasing the provinence of the Planet Ocean itself, much like the Submariner, instead of constantly changing key design aesthetics from generation to short generation.


----------



## Stefan Riffe

Well maybe due to the fact these are all ugly (IMO) they might increase the value of the 8500 and 2500 since they will not be made anymore.
-
I really feel that Omega needs to quit being interesting or flashy, honestly who in the hell are they marketing to?

This guy?


----------



## iinsic

Stefan Riffe said:


> I really feel that Omega needs to quite being interesting or flashy, honestly who in the hell are they marketing to? This guy?


Are eight-layer collars coming back? ;-)


----------



## golazzo01

Im desperate to pick my watch up. Come on Omega. Get it released for July, not August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TryMe2Nite

Which did you go for?


----------



## golazzo01

TryMe2Nite said:


> Which did you go for?


The 43.5mm PO Black/Orange Strap non Chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Im desperate to pick my watch up. Come on Omega. Get it released for July, not August


Perhaps the BW2016-announced POs will be available a little sooner.

It's just a theory/speculation, but I think the BW2016 PO models will be available to _buy_ before the very latest POs (i.e. post-BW2016 POs) are _announced_...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Perhaps the BW2016-announced POs will be available a little sooner.
> 
> It's just a theory/speculation, but I think the BW2016 PO models will be available to _buy_ before the very latest POs (i.e. post-BW2016 POs) are _announced_...


Wonder what's coming? Course I bought a Subc instead anyway.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> Wonder what's coming? Course I bought a Subc instead anyway.


I think the announcement will be in the next few months which is why I think the BW2016 POs will be in stores pretty soon...


----------



## Time Bomb

julywest said:


> Wonder what's coming? Course I bought a Subc instead anyway.


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

Can somebody please just kidnap Ken G, torture him slowly and make him type more details about these yet to be announced POs?

_Vee have vayz ov making you talk Mr Ken..._


----------



## brucethemanlee

People should find out on Monday. There is an invitation-only event in NY with Raynald Aeschilimann to view the new additions to the 2016 Planet Ocean Collection


----------



## Ken G

brucethemanlee said:


> People should find out on Monday. There is an invitation-only event in NY with Raynald Aeschilimann to view the new additions to the 2016 Planet Ocean Collection


Well in that case, the new additions are obviously going to be announced before the BW2016 models can be bought. Interesting.

The new announcements will be based the on BW2016 models, but "higher end"...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Well in that case, the new additions are obviously going to be announced before the BW2016 models can be bought. Interesting.
> 
> The new announcements will be based the on BW2016 models, but "higher end"...


for gods sake just spit it out


----------



## om3ga_fan

SPILL! 


Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Ken G

As I mentioned pre-BW, it wouldn't be fair on the source to say fully what I know.

I can either say absolutely nothing here and keep it to myself. Or I can say something general, giving people here a heads-up. If it's too much of a "tease", avoid my posts and accept my apologies. If you like at least some info on what's coming, read on...and again, I'm sorry I can't say more. 

Also, I haven't actually seen the new POs; not even pictures!


----------



## 4counters

Keep the teases coming Ken, better than nowt.

Suggest you have a few drinks while posting, it might loosen up your tongue (or fingers) a little


----------



## Ken G

4counters said:


> Keep the teases coming Ken, better than nowt.)


Yeah, that's what I assumed most people would prefer. That said, I do understand the frustration of vagueness and wish I could spill more. It was a relief for me when the BW models were announced because I felt I'd said too much in the weeks and days running up to it.



4counters said:


> Suggest you have a few drinks while posting, it might loosen up your tongue (or fingers) a little


Ha! Not likely to happen - this very week sees me celebrate 9 years as a teetotaler. The dark days of alcoholism are well and truly behind me...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> As I mentioned pre-BW, it wouldn't be fair on the source to say fully what I know.
> 
> I can either say absolutely nothing here and keep it to myself. Or I can say something general, giving people here a heads-up. If it's too much of a "tease", avoid my posts and accept my apologies. If you like at least some info on what's coming, read on...and again, I'm sorry I can't say more.
> 
> Also, I haven't actually seen the new POs; not even pictures!


I hope you know that all here is in jest. At this point for me, Omega would have to announce a 40mm and <13mm high PO to even get my interest.


----------



## Ken G

julywest said:


> I hope you know that all here is in jest. At this point for me, Omega would have to announce a 40mm and <13mm high PO to even get my interest.


 Yeah, I know...
Re. sizes: I don't know anything about those.


----------



## brucethemanlee

I guess we will all find out on Monday


----------



## Ken G

"Spellbinding"?

That sounds very deep and dark!


----------



## Baz44

brucethemanlee said:


> I guess we will all find out on Monday
> 
> View attachment 8391282


Tell me you accepted and are going (camera in hand) - I will watch this thread on Tuesday!!

I love the PO range but they do seem to have gone a little wild this season - interested in what's next

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## mykii

If it is a black-out ceramic PO, I will be listing a kidney.


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> If it is a black-out ceramic PO, I will be listing a kidney.


----------



## mykii

Ken G said:


>


..... is this a sign Ken?!?!

Even if it isn't, I'm choosing to believe a black-out, deep-black, ceramic PO will exist one day.


----------



## Ken G

It's a sign...
;-)


----------



## mykii

Ken G said:


> It's a sign...
> ;-)


So who needs a Kidney? Blood type O. Willing to accept payment of PO ceramic.


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> So who needs a Kidney? Blood type O. Willing to accept payment of PO ceramic.


Ha! 

I'm sure these are going to look stunning, but yeah, they won't be cheap. Even pricier than the D/GSotM models? My guess is "yes"...


----------



## mykii

Ken G said:


> Ha!
> 
> I'm sure these are going to look stunning, but yeah, they won't be cheap. Even pricier than the D/GSotM models? My guess is "yes"...


Yeah, I don't see how they could be cheaper. What a shame (that I'll probably never get one). Can't knock Omega for it though; this is going to be a heck of a watch *cue people lining up to remind us all that ceramic is brittle*.

Thanks for the insider gossip Ken. I knew one day that yarning about a ceramic PO in every 'new PO' thread would pay off.


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> Yeah, I don't see how they could be cheaper. What a shame (that I'll probably never get one).


I've said many times I'd never flip any watch in my collection as they're all so special to me, but - _shock! horror!_ - the thought entered my mind earlier today that a few sales and a bit of saving and one of these might be within reach (and I haven't even set eyes on them yet!). Then I came to my senses and considered being without those watches I have...



mykii said:


> Can't knock Omega for it though; this is going to be a heck of a watch *cue people lining up to remind us all that ceramic is brittle*.


Ha! I think we're up to _two_ pictures of broken cases that appear when that one comes up! ;-)



mykii said:


> Thanks for the insider gossip Ken. I knew one day that yarning about a ceramic PO in every 'new PO' thread would pay off.


You're welcome! Hope they don't disappoint after your long wait - I'm pretty excited too and I've never even owned a PO...


----------



## Time Bomb

Everyone check out Omega's Instagram page...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Time Bomb said:


> Everyone check out Omega's Instagram page...


It's pre-BW all over again!


----------



## scubatl

sweet a planet ocean liquid metal dark side of the Mariana trench limited edition


----------



## golazzo01

Will this mean I may want to cancel my PO from Baselword 2016 lineup 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Will this mean I may want to cancel my PO from Baselword 2016 lineup


Well this is what I was getting at earlier re. the timing of the announcement of the new ones. I really thought they would be announced _after_ the BW ones had gone on sale...


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> Well this is what I was getting at earlier re. the timing of the announcement of the new ones. I really thought they would be announced _after_ the BW ones had gone on sale...


I can always cancel. It's a option 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> I can always cancel. It's a option


Yup! 

But just brace yourself for the price!


----------



## Ken G

These black POs might take you deep into the red which would make you feel blue. But if you want one it's a golden opportunity...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> These black POs might take you deep into the red which would make you feel blue. But if you want one it's a golden opportunity...


So...some form of red PO, blue PO and a gold version...?

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Ken G

Bit obvious that one, wasn't it?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> Bit obvious that one, wasn't it?


LOL. Well, as always, I greatly appreciate your posts and your willingness to share what you can.

I am very excited to see what's coming. Maybe they're incorporating chunks of the trench... Maybe it's the deepest, darkest blue we've ever seen. Maybe they're going to have a throwback thinner version...

The possibilities are endless and the anticipation is the fun part, rt?

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Ken G

om3ga_fan said:


> LOL. Well, as always, I greatly appreciate your posts and your willingness to share what you can.
> 
> I am very excited to see what's coming. Maybe they're incorporating chunks of the trench... Maybe it's the deepest, darkest blue we've ever seen. Maybe they're going to have a throwback thinner version...
> 
> The possibilities are endless and the anticipation is the fun part, rt?


The previous hint wasn't very _Deep_. Glad you're getting into the spirit of things...
Having seen that Instagram thing earlier, I think the trench connection is all part of it.


----------



## golazzo01

What you reckon retail is going to be starting at on the new watches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> What you reckon retail is going to be starting at on the new watches


I haven't heard anything about prices, but my guess is no cheaper than the 4 Speedmaster "black" ceramics - probably a bit more. Those were announced well over a year ago now, so it would almost be expected to see a bump up in price. This is speculation on my part - I'd love to be wrong on this!


----------



## golazzo01

Ken G said:


> I haven't heard anything about prices, but my guess is no cheaper than the 4 Speedmaster "black" ceramics - probably a bit more. Those were announced well over a year ago now, so it would almost be expected to see a bump up in price. This is speculation on my part - I'd love to be wrong on this!


Pricing me out of the equation then

Highly likely I will stick with my original plan on the proviso the 43.5mm sits okay on my big wrists.

I have the 45mm PO and it's perfect apart from the weight. I just find it too heavy now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> The previous hint wasn't very _Deep_. Glad you're getting into the spirit of things...
> Having seen that Instagram thing earlier, I think the trench connection is all part of it.


Wonder if they're finally going to take a swing at the Deepsea Challenge and issue some sort of Uber PO - a 'Deep Ocean' or 'Planet Ocean Deep'...

Considering what they've done with the Speedmaster line, we could be in for a slew of PO variations and premium editions.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Pricing me out of the equation then
> 
> Highly likely I will stick with my original plan on the proviso the 43.5mm sits okay on my big wrists.
> 
> I have the 45mm PO and it's perfect apart from the weight. I just find it too heavy now


As I said, I hope I'm wrong about pricing, but I can't see a brand new ceramic model being less than, say, US$11 or 12,000, with 13 or 14 not an impossibility.

Speaking of sizes, no idea if these new ones will be the same as the BW2016 POs...


----------



## solesman

Until now I've been firmly in the market for a 300 but I'm intrigued by whats to be announced.


----------



## Merv

Not a fan of any of these Dark Side / Ceramic watches. I wouldn't buy them even at normal SS prices. 

So sounds like the new, new releases will not be for me, which leaves me to sum up my thoughts on the 2016 POs.

Like: 
- 43.5mm sizing
- adjustable clasp

Dislike: 
- Busier dial, multi-coloured bezel, extra hash marks etc
- 12/6/9 fonts (thought these would be just a matter of time to adjust to the change, but I keep looking at pics and keep disliking them)
- Continued excessive thickness (this is a major problem imo, and largely leaves the watch as a non-office option....who wants to cough up $6-$8k for a weekend watch?)

It's clear to see they've positioned this as a much sportier, bolder alternative to the more restrained and elegant SM300, but even so I would've liked to see a little more 'less is more' in the styling. Even though I always thought the PO 8500 was generally a nice looking watch, my appreciation for its aesthetics has grown quite a bit in recent times when I see a pic of it in comparison to these latest releases.

Ah well, c'est la vie.


----------



## 4counters

Ken, any idea if other new GMT variations are coming?

A Yes or a No is not required, cryptic smilies are all that's needed


----------



## sensui123

Thanks for the hints Ken. Seems like we'll all find out on Monday and see the new ceramic POs....I think if it's a limited edition PO that looks good all ceramic...I will not be able to resist calling my boutique.


----------



## Ken G

4counters said:


> any idea if other new GMT variations are coming?


Don't know about GMTs...

I see these new POs as a companion set to the 4 Speedies last year. There was "Black Black", "Pitch Black" etc. I think there will be a similar "angle" with these POs; the previously-mentioned colors will be the differentiating feature...


----------



## golazzo01

Is Ken the Omega President in disguise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

4counters said:


> Ken, any idea if other new GMT variations are coming?
> 
> A Yes or a No is not required, cryptic smilies are all that's needed


If the question is about those declared in Basel, the answer is July.


----------



## Ken G

Alex_TA said:


> If the question is about those declared in Basel, the answer is July.


Think he was asking about ceramic GMTs.

Don't think they'll be announced on Monday...if at all


----------



## 4counters

Yeah, was wondering about any other PO GMT variations other than the Day / Night announced at Baselworld. 

At the moment that's the one I'll be buying unless there's any other ones coming.


----------



## golazzo01

4counters said:


> Yeah, was wondering about any other PO GMT variations other than the Day / Night announced at Baselworld.
> 
> At the moment that's the one I'll be buying unless there's any other ones coming.


I'm solely tempted to buy that rather than the 43.5 Black/Orange

Can't make my mind up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters

golazzo01 said:


> I'm solely tempted to buy that rather than the 43.5 Black/Orange
> 
> Can't make my mind up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GMT all the way for me. Yes it's a little thicker but you get the extra complication and that very cool looking black and white bezel.


----------



## Ken G

Colored stitching on strap to match the color of the 1/4 bezel...


----------



## golazzo01

Just spoke with my AD and he's ordered both so I can choose between the two 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> I'm solely tempted to buy that rather than the 43.5 Black/Orange
> 
> Can't make my mind up


Watches always appear (appeal!) differently IRL. I wonder if people will change their minds once the BW2016 models are in stores and we can actually see them in the metal (rubber!); try them on; play around with them etc. I also wonder if a significant number of people will cancel BW2016 PO orders and go for these next _Deep_ ones...

At the moment, I'm not in the market for _any_ of the 2016 POs (BW or the 6/13/16 models), but then I still haven't seen one for myself yet. I'm certainly intrigued, though!


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> Just spoke with my AD and he's ordered both so I can choose between the two
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you go. Perfect! ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Watches always appear (appeal!) differently IRL. I wonder if people will change their minds once the BW2016 models are in stores and we can actually see them in the metal (rubber!); try them on; play around with them etc. I also wonder if a significant number of people will cancel BW2016 PO orders and go for these next _Deep_ ones...
> 
> At the moment, I'm not in the market for _any_ of the 2016 POs (BW or the 6/13/16 models), but then I still haven't seen one for myself yet. I'm certainly intrigued, though!


We will see. As you know I was all in then I woke up one day and decided I was done wrestling with size on a relatively expensive watch. Cancelled my preorder, got rid of my sm300mc, bought a Subc and declared done.
Of course since then tried a Globemaster quickly sold and ordered another Helson for a beater. I think I'm done but who knows when they show up.


----------



## 6R15

Omega is too edgy to follow Baselworld's premiere schedule


----------



## Time Bomb

6R15 said:


> Omega is too edgy to follow Baselworld's premiere schedule


Especially when the PO would've had to share the spotlight with the Daytona C...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterlife

Hmm I wonder if Omega will release a dark blue ceramic case for the PO. I wonder how it will do in terms of water resistance.


----------



## Ken G

Shutterlife said:


> Hmm I wonder if Omega will release a dark blue ceramic case for the PO.


I believe all the ceramic cases being announced today are black - with different colors on the 1/4 bezels (red, blue, black and gold).

But , yeah, dark blue - a kind of midnight or petrol blue - would indeed be fantastic...


----------



## 4counters

The Omega web site home page is cryptic "Even more beautiful when it's dark".

If it wasn't for our insider Ken I wouldn't have a clue what that was trying to tell me.


----------



## TryMe2Nite

Ken G said:


> I believe all the ceramic cases being announced today are black - with different colors on the 1/4 bezels (red, blue, black and gold).
> 
> But , yeah, dark blue - a kind of midnight or petrol blue - would indeed be fantastic...


I also think there will be lume in the bezel


----------



## Ken G

TryMe2Nite said:


> I also think there will be lume in the bezel


I'd be very surprised if there wasn't! ;-)


----------



## Ken G

Ken G said:


> I'd be very surprised if there wasn't! ;-)


Don't know if there will be lume on the bezel, actually.

But those colored models will have a lot of color throughout them: strap stitching & edging; 12, 9, 6 numbers; 1/4 bezel; inner bezel etc...

*Very sporty!*


----------



## mykii

Ken G said:


> inner bezel etc...


Oooooh....


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> Oooooh....


Don't get _too_ excited! It's just colored - it won't have markings or rotate or anything...


----------



## mykii

Ken G said:


> Don't get _too_ excited! It's just colored - it won't have markings or rotate or anything...


..


----------



## Ken G

Don't expect anything _too_ different from the BW2016 models except black ceramic case and the new colors...and this matching colored inner bezel...


----------



## golazzo01

How does Ken G have all this info to hand. Is he the CEO of Omega in disguise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

golazzo01 said:


> How does Ken G have all this info to hand. Is he the CEO of Omega in disguise


The "how" doesn't, or shouldn't, really matter...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Nothing yet? 


Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## golazzo01

Why are we waiting still 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

It's only at 9:30pm New York City time


----------



## calv1n

So much for the 13th


----------



## solesman

5:30pm local time.



AAMC said:


> It's only at 9:30pm New York City time


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

solesman said:


> 5:30pm local time.


UK?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Word is whatever is happening is going down 9:30p EST. So 3 hours or so from now. 


Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## DocJekl

2 more hours...


----------



## OTX

Omega said about 1 hour away 5 minutes ago on Facebook.


----------



## tcpx

Less than an hour away..

They hinted something "dark" 

My guess is that a full ceramic planet ocean may be introduced


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sounds like DARK ceramic. Different color schemes for bezels, accents, etc. Perhaps even more sporty than what was showed at BW. I'm not optimistic but am definitely curious. 


Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## 6R15

Whatever Omega presents today is going to be 30000x better than Apple's innovation today: A Minnie Mouse watch face.


----------



## om3ga_fan

6R15 said:


> Whatever Omega presents today is going to be 30000x better than Apple's innovation today: A Minnie Mouse watch face.


LOL. Seriously? I missed it - will have to look it up.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Shutterlife

Looks to be the planet ocean deep black.


----------



## BigBoss0311

Just posted on FB:

Introducing the new OMEGA Seamaster Planet Ocean "Deep Black". Looks good but I'd like to see it with orange numerals.


----------



## Nazbit

Well they're better than the Baselworld ones.

The all black GMT is very nice but 45.5 is far too big for me :-(


----------



## om3ga_fan

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGnWi3nwb7d/

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## GTTIME

Ok they look great the GMT is really going to make it hard since I have the blue Moonphase on order.

Pure beauty and 45.5mm.


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

GTTIME said:


> Ok they look great the GMT is really going to make it hard since I have the blue Moonphase on order.
> 
> Pure beauty and 45.5mm.


Too bad it isn't 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters

GTTIME said:


> Ok they look great the GMT is really going to make it hard since I have the blue Moonphase on order.
> 
> Pure beauty and 45.5mm.


Oh yes! I really like that. And with a divers bezel and the GMT numbers on the dial.

Owmuchizzit?


----------



## Betterthere

Nice I'm going back to sleep now.. wake me up when the 40mm show up.


----------



## sensui123

Grrrrrr... 45mm dang.... I was hoping for 42 etc. 40 would be better.


----------



## peitron

GTTIME said:


> Ok they look great the GMT is really going to make it hard since I have the blue Moonphase on order.
> 
> Pure beauty and 45.5mm.


How thick is that puppy? 18mm at least is my guess.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

It looks like someone high up in Omeeeega command has been reading this thread about how the dial on these new POs is not busy enough and how we only like the 45.5mm versions! Good on Omeeeeeega for listening to our feedback and giving the people what they really want!


----------



## golazzo01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

Damn you Omega. Now I am undecided. 45mm perfect size for me

What do I do now

And what's the retail ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters

golazzo01 said:


> Damn you Omega. Now I am undecided. 45mm perfect size for me
> 
> What do I do now
> 
> And what's the retail ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The red and the blue are a bit too much for me. The gold is ok but I prefer the all black.

Also keen to know pricing.


----------



## brucethemanlee

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean DEEP BLACK collection - brand new & hot (See 78 live taken pictures + one video)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean DEEP BLACK collection - brand new & hot (See 78 live taken pictures + one video)


----------



## 6R15

Time to sit back and wait for the Planet Ocean Not-so-deep Grey


----------



## sensui123

Not optimistic:


*Diameter*: 45.50 mm *Height*: 17.18 mm


----------



## 4counters

Hmmm, around $14k Australian.

The Day / Night PO GMT on bracelet is just over $10k Australian, is 2mm smaller, same thickness, and is available a few months earlier. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ken G

Ken G said:


> Don't get _too_ excited! It's just colored - it won't have markings or rotate or anything...


Apologies for that one - the inner bezels _do_ have markings after all...

As always, those real shots (as opposed to Omega promo shots) give a much better indication of the appearance of these watches...


----------



## Ken G

sensui123 said:


> Not optimistic:
> 
> 
> *Diameter*: 45.50 mm *Height*: 17.18 mm


The BW2016 45.5 chronos are 18.87, so these new 45.5 Deeps might appear better proportioned for those that can pull of such diameters...

But a quick search showed the 45.5 8500 are 16.5, so it's thicker than those (but new ones are GMT, I guess).


----------



## sensui123

Ken G said:


> The BW2016 45.5 chronos are 18.87, so these new 45.5 Deeps might appear better proportioned for those that can pull of such diameters...


I feel like I can pull off the GSOTM and I have rather small wrists (6.6-6.7"). I'll reserve judgement until I have this on my wrist but I'm not optimistic since I traded the 8500 42mm PO away due to the height and weight balance (I think it's more the balance than anything else...I don't have this problem with my other thicker pieces). But these dimensions are definitely on the large side and kind of discouraging.....as I was really really looking forward to the ceramic PO...and they pulled it off with the LM and GMT to boot.....guess you can't have everything. Just gotta try it.


----------



## Ken G

My wrists are about the same (bit larger maybe depending on where I wear the watch and the temp.). I think I might be able to get away with the new 43.5 models, but 45.5 is a push. That said, I'll drop by and try them on and see what I think....


----------



## sensui123

Ken G said:


> My wrists are about the same (bit larger maybe depending on where I wear the watch and the temp.). I think I might be able to get away with the new 43.5 models, but 45.5 is a push. That said, I'll drop by and try them on and see what I think....


Yeah. It's definitely all about proportions and balance more than just size. IMO the Deep Black is handsome and marks another landmark technically for Omega if you only consider that. But definitely cannot buy this @ MSRP.....gotta wait for the inevitable drops on the semi-grey market.


----------



## arab_ninja

Fugly. Makes the PO line too swatch like now, with the red and blue. Lastly the ceramic case makes the deep black a non-tool watch in my book.


----------



## Shutterlife

sensui123 said:


> But definitely cannot buy this @ MSRP.....gotta wait for the inevitable drops on the semi-grey market.


That's what I would do as well. But after what's happened with my GSOTM, I may stay away from ceramic cases for a while.


----------



## Vlance

I see these being very popular with the non wis crowd.


----------



## Ken G

brucethemanlee said:


> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean DEEP BLACK collection - brand new & hot (See 78 live taken pictures + one video)
> 
> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean DEEP BLACK collection - brand new & hot (See 78 live taken pictures + one video)


Didn't realize the hands and indices were white gold on the black, blue and red models...


----------



## IGotId

Shutterlife said:


> That's what I would do as well. But after what's happened with my GSOTM, I may stay away from ceramic cases for a while.


What happened?


----------



## snakeinthegear

I'm really disappointed with these new POs. They look great but they look too sporty for my tastes. The older models are definitely better suited to my tastes. I'll be giving these a pass.


----------



## iinsic

It is, at times like this, entirely appropriate that the term for new introductions at Baselworld is "novelties." It seems that is all Omega is interested in making now: Novelties. Gimmicks. Contrivances. Doodads for those who don't care a whit about the historical significance or actual utility of a particular watch.

I get it. Few people even take their watches in the pool, much less dive on a wreck at 75m. And, given that dive watches - from a utilitarian standpoint - are anachronisms from a glorious, bygone era, it somehow makes sense that their modern-day counterparts are cartoon versions of those venerable classics. Huge dimensions. Ceramic cases. Outlandish depth ratings. Helium release valves. These are all things that are about a watch's fitness to impress at the office or the club. I certainly don't think they should impress on a dive boat.

For those excited by these new "novelties," I am glad for you. You are fortunate enough to have a watch company striving for ever more flamboyant offerings, constantly pushing the envelope in the quest for more form over function. It's just not for me.


----------



## golazzo01

iinsic said:


> It is, at times like this, entirely appropriate that the term for new introductions at Baselworld is "novelties." It seems that is all Omega is interested in making now: Novelties. Gimmicks. Contrivances. Doodads for those who don't care a whit about the historical significance or actual utility of a particular watch.
> 
> I get it. Few people even take their watches in the pool, much less dive on a wreck at 75m. And, given that dive watches - from a utilitarian standpoint - are anachronisms from a glorious, bygone era, it somehow makes sense that their modern-day counterparts are cartoon versions of those venerable classics. Huge dimensions. Ceramic cases. Outlandish depth ratings. Helium release valves. These are all things that are about a watch's fitness to impress at the office or the club. I certainly don't think they should impress on a dive boat.
> 
> For those excited by these new "novelties," I am glad for you. You are fortunate enough to have a watch company striving for ever more flamboyant offerings, constantly pushing the envelope in the quest for more form over function. It's just not for me.


Nobody's making you buy one. Some will like them and some won't

I'd happily buy one tomorrow but at £7500 GBP I will resist the temptation and stick with my original novelty has you call it, which is the PO 43.5mm Black/Orange. £3000 GBP less

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

golazzo01 said:


> Nobody's making you buy one. Some will like them and some won't
> 
> I'd happily buy one tomorrow but at £7500 GBP I will resist the temptation and stick with my original novelty has you call it, which is the PO 43.5mm Black/Orange. £3000 GBP less
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that's before %

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> For those excited by these new "novelties," I am glad for you. You are fortunate enough to have a watch company striving for ever more flamboyant offerings, constantly pushing the envelope in the quest for more form over function. It's just not for me.


Although some may "attack" you for your comments, I agree completely. Even James Bond will unlikely wear one, unless of course Matt Damon becomes bond. I stated elsewhere that for first time I have no defense for Omega design or size.

Thanks partially to your advice , I diverged onto a different path and 2 months later still no regrets.


----------



## GTTIME

Look it brings an interesting thought to my mind. I have 9 modern omegas half with an MSRP over $10k, not that I worry about resale but if Omega continues to go off the rails does it tarnish watches I love from a brand that is considered trendy. 

I can tell you Omega doesn't have a strong reputation in my office but they all know me as the Omega guy. 

A watch certainly stands on its own, but if the brand moves too far from where it was when I fell in love with it then that is a problem for sure.


----------



## Ken G

GTTIME said:


> Look it brings an interesting thought to my mind. I have 9 modern omegas half with an MSRP over $10k, not that I worry about resale but if Omega continues to go off the rails does it tarnish watches I love from a brand that is considered trendy.
> 
> I can tell you Omega doesn't have a strong reputation in my office but they all know me as the Omega guy.
> 
> A watch certainly stands on its own, but if the brand moves too far from where it was when I fell in love with it then that is a problem for sure.


This exact point came up a few months ago - probably in this very thread!


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> Even James Bond will unlikely wear one, unless of course Matt Damon becomes bond.


Good point. I wonder what the new Bond watch might be.. Would they continue with the AT? Maybe a new 39.5mm PO on stainless steel? Tho, those look almost too sporty for the character. Then again who knows which way the franchise will go - new actor, etc.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## solesman

Quite interested on the % you've managed to get off on a newly released model.



golazzo01 said:


> And that's before %
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

solesman said:


> Quite interested on the % you've managed to get off on a newly released model.


Am i allowed to discuss openly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

golazzo01 said:


> Am i allowed to discuss openly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM me ;-)


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> This exact point came up a few months ago - probably in this very thread!


After almost 1,000 posts, I think we've talked about everything but the Kennedy assassination and the Brexit in this thread. ;-)


----------



## DocJekl

iinsic said:


> After almost 1,000 posts, I think we've talked about everything but the Kennedy assassination and the Brexit in this thread. ;-)


Oswald was a patsy...

There, done.


----------



## mdaclarke

iinsic said:


> After almost 1,000 posts, I think we've talked about everything but the Kennedy assassination and the Brexit in this thread. ;-)


Out Out Out!! British Jobs for British Workers


----------



## TellingTime

GTTIME said:


> Look it brings an interesting thought to my mind. I have 9 modern omegas half with an MSRP over $10k, not that I worry about resale but if Omega continues to go off the rails does it tarnish watches I love from a brand that is considered trendy.
> 
> I can tell you Omega doesn't have a strong reputation in my office but they all know me as the Omega guy.
> 
> A watch certainly stands on its own, but if the brand moves too far from where it was when I fell in love with it then that is a problem for sure.


This happened to me with the success of the Snoopy. I'm not against people liking the watch, NASA or anything else space. I really like the markers. But to make it the "grail", "the face of the brand"? Double MSRP!? No way. In my age group that's embarrassing. I feel like I've aligned myself with fans who go coco bananas for anything Snoopy. I'm not as invested as you in the brand, but could have been there one day. Now, I don't see myself buying anymore Omega watches. Shame too, cause I think the new blk PO looks good. And I wouldn't mind having a diver. I'll hang onto the DSOTM and MarkII. But I see the rest going on the block soon.


----------



## Betterthere

in case no one posted
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/introducing-the-omega-planet-ocean-deep-blac-collection


----------



## 6R15

I read somewhere the reason behind Omega's choice of red is because it's the first color you stop being able to see when diving deep.... so I just wondering: what??


----------



## om3ga_fan

6R15 said:


> I read somewhere the reason behind Omega's choice of red is because it's the first color you stop being able to see when diving deep.... so I just wondering: what??


I read that as well. If I remember correctly, red is the first color you cease perceiving at a certain depth. The shade of blue they picked is the second.

Found the link: http://www.watch-insider.com/news/o...ne-video/?mc_cid=2b6f759d9f&mc_eid=af915ed804

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## DocJekl

TellingTime said:


> This happened to me with the success of the Snoopy. I'm not against people liking the watch, NASA or anything else space. I really like the markers. But to make it the "grail", "the face of the brand"? Double MSRP!? No way. In my age group that's embarrassing. I feel like I've aligned myself with fans who go coco bananas for anything Snoopy. I'm not as invested as you in the brand, but could have been there one day. Now, I don't see myself buying anymore Omega watches. Shame too, cause I think the new blk PO looks good. And I wouldn't mind having a diver. I'll hang onto the DSOTM and MarkII. But I see the rest going on the block soon.


I didn't approach my Silver Snoopy Award as my "Grail" so much as I thought that it was more special than the new Rolex Ceramic Bezel Daytona that I'm on the list to buy for the same price (from a Rolex AD).

As for the ceramic Planet Ocean, I'm not very excited about it. I'd rather have the original DSOTM and my current Ti Planet Ocean.


----------



## TellingTime

larryganz said:


> I didn't approach my Silver Snoopy Award as my "Grail" so much as I thought that it was more special than the new Rolex Ceramic Bezel Daytona that I'm on the list to buy for the same price (from a Rolex AD).
> 
> As for the ceramic Planet Ocean, I'm not very excited about it. I'd rather have the original DSOTM and my current Ti Planet Ocean.


I wasn't as smart as you to diversify my collection. You have some really nice watches from different brands. All of my eggs are in the Omega basket. At the time, I felt it was the right decisions because I found their style more appealing than Rolex. But with the recent changes like lists, crazy designs ...Now, I see the wisdom of a diversified collection. I don't expect to make a profit, but I do feel invested. Last thing you want is for your Corvette to turn into a Impala. (no offense to Impala owners).

I plan on enjoying my DSOTM and MarkII but my next watch won't be an Omega.


----------



## TryMe2Nite

The Omega site has been updated with full 2016 line-up.


----------



## golazzo01

TryMe2Nite said:


> The Omega site has been updated with full 2016 line-up.


I keep changing my mind. My AD will go nuts if I ring him again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

A little disappointed to see from the website specs that the black/black 39.5mm PO will have a display back (I was hoping it would be solid, like the gold ladies' model). That might make it thicker than the hoped for 14.16mm. It also will have AR applied on both the inside and outside of the crystal. One advantage of the 300MC was it had AR applied only on the inside ... not hairline scratches to mar the crystal. I'll have to handle this watch in person, and measure it with my digital caliper, to satisfy myself it might be worth having ... assuming I can bet past that busy dial and bezel. :think:


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> A little disappointed to see from the website specs that the black/black 39.5mm PO will have a display back (I was hoping it would be solid, like the gold ladies' model). That might make it thicker than the hoped for 14.16mm. It also will have AR applied on both the inside and outside of the crystal. One advantage of the 300MC was it had AR applied only on the inside ... not hairline scratches to mar the crystal. I'll have to handle this watch in person, and measure it with my digital caliper, to satisfy myself it might be worth having ... assuming I can bet past that busy dial and bezel. :think:


Report back here with your findings!


----------



## golazzo01

Having spoken with my AD he assures me the PO with Black/Orange Strap looks the business and with me worried about weight issues comparing it to my 8500 then this is the watch for me. 

He's also ordered the GMT Day/Night has a teaser as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> A little disappointed to see from the website specs that the black/black 39.5mm PO will have a display back (I was hoping it would be solid, like the gold ladies' model). That might make it thicker than the hoped for 14.16mm.


The info I have is all the 39.5mm models are 14.16 thick with the exception of 215.58.40.20.05.001 which is 16.02mm.

[That's the 88pcs limited white gold model with the bezel of 1/4 sapphire; 3/4 white diamonds. The case back also has a hand-set diamond seahorse which I guess is what makes it thicker. I realize this is of limited interest to anyone, but there you go...  ]


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> The info I have is all the 39.5mm models are 14.16 thick with the exception of 215.58.40.20.05.001 which is 16.02mm.
> 
> [That's the 88pcs limited white gold model with the bezel of 1/4 sapphire; 3/4 white diamonds. The case back also has a hand-set diamond seahorse which I guess is what makes it thicker. I realize this is of limited interest to anyone, but there you go...  ]


Which means it could have been closer to 13.5mm or less without the vanity back. Still not happy about it.


----------



## sensui123

Honestly....that's a godsent compared to the almost 18mm measurement of the Deep Black PO GMT.....so......I'm going to take what I can get and try it on. =)


----------



## iinsic

sensui123 said:


> Honestly....that's a godsent compared to the almost 18mm measurement of the Deep Black PO GMT.....so......I'm going to take what I can get and try it on. =)


The target market for those new Deep Black POs: ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> The target market for those new Deep Black POs: ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8473234


That's funny altho clowns may find it offensive.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> The info I have is all the 39.5mm models are 14.16 thick with the exception of 215.58.40.20.05.001 which is 16.02mm.
> 
> [That's the 88pcs limited white gold model with the bezel of 1/4 sapphire; 3/4 white diamonds. The case back also has a hand-set diamond seahorse which I guess is what makes it thicker. I realize this is of limited interest to anyone, but there you go...  ]


Unless you like having the imprint of a seahorse on your wrist.


----------



## mekenical

julywest said:


> Unless you like having the imprint of a seahorse on your wrist.


The case back is crystal...my wife tried one of the 88 on. She said it was too big! Thank goodness.


----------



## richterto

The blue stainless 39.5 mm Planet Ocean caught my eye as well. I'm wondering whether it will seem to small and thick in person.


----------



## GregoryD

Just an FYI that the new POs are starting to roll into the grey market dealers, with good discounts already: Omega Seamaster Automatic Men's Watch 215.92.44.21.99.001 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## mazman01

I see the blue and black regular looking PO's only come with a leather strap alternative. Not that I'm interested but I wouldn't get one that doesn't have a blue or black rubber strap option.


----------



## bgrisso

Granted, I've been off this forum for a bit, mostly over at OF looking at vintage omega and universal Geneve, but man these newer POs, omega has quadrupled down on the crazy. I feel like someone is shouting into my eyeballs. Aside from their laser tag styling, they have got to deal with their thickness issues. Many of the models are just absurd on the case dim.


----------



## piningforthefjords

bgrisso said:


> I feel like someone is shouting into my eyeballs.


In recent years I've gotten the impression that Omega can't decide if it wants to go down this path...









Or this one...









So why not do both?

(BTW That's Dale Bozzio, NOT Lady Gaga - bit of controversy there)


----------



## golazzo01

piningforthefjords said:


> In recent years I've gotten the impression that Omega can't decide if it wants to go down this path...
> 
> View attachment 8490994
> 
> 
> Or this one...
> 
> View attachment 8491002
> 
> 
> So why not do both?
> 
> (BTW That's Dale Bozzio, NOT Lady Gaga - bit of controversy there)


Who cares

I love the new POs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## google

How thick is the 43.5 PO? This one:
OMEGA Watches: Seamaster - Planet Ocean 600 M Omega Co-Axial Master CHRONOMETER 43.5 mm - 215.30.44.21.01.002


----------



## om3ga_fan

google said:


> How thick is the 43.5 PO? This one:
> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster - Planet Ocean 600 M Omega Co-Axial Master CHRONOMETER 43.5 mm - 215.30.44.21.01.002


I believe it is 16.04mm.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## golazzo01

google said:


> How thick is the 43.5 PO? This one:
> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster - Planet Ocean 600 M Omega Co-Axial Master CHRONOMETER 43.5 mm - 215.30.44.21.01.002


I have that on order but with deployment instead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

golazzo01 said:


> I have that on order but with deployment instead


Deploying to Iraq or Syria?


----------



## golazzo01

6R15 said:


> Deploying to Iraq or Syria?


Wouldn't be seen dead over there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

golazzo01 said:


> Wouldn't be seen dead over there


Then you better order your watch with a deployant instead of going on a deployment.


----------



## golazzo01

6R15 said:


> Then you better order your watch with a deployant instead of going on a deployment.


What's the difference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golazzo01

6R15 said:


> Then you better order your watch with a deployant instead of going on a deployment.


Think you need to do your homework 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there some photos that shows the difference between the 42, the 43.5 and the 45mm version?


----------



## google

golazzo01 said:


> I have that on order but with deployment instead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you try it on in person? How much was it?


----------



## golazzo01

google said:


> Could you try it on in person? How much was it?


Not yet released. On order with my AD. If I don't like it, it's not a issue he will use it for his stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nothing yet in OB in Geneva at least.


----------



## 4counters

(Im)patiently waiting....


----------



## 4counters

Now not available until the *end* of July


----------



## Ken G

4counters said:


> Now not available until the *end* of July


Which one did you go for again, 4counters?


----------



## 4counters

Still very much undecided Ken until I see them in the flesh, but it will likely be one of these (all 43.5mm) 





































With this one the warm favourite, but I'm worried about the thickness:










Although I could still end up with this older model (45.5mm). Have been offered a reasonable deal on a new one and I assume it will be discontinued very shortly. I also think it might be better proportioned that the 43.5mm models:


----------



## Morrisdog

Not sure about the Ti version and that grey dial. I think I like the old blue Ti version better . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^^^
They all look good lined up one after the other like that. Tough choice!


----------



## Ken G

Morrisdog said:


> Not sure about the Ti version and that grey dial. I think I like the old blue Ti version better .


I really like the new grey Ti - my plan is to try it on for size and if it's OK, then maybe get one much later. The old 42mm Ti is still on the radar and I'm keeping my fingers crossed a deal will present itself at the end of the year...


----------



## golazzo01

4counters said:


> Still very much undecided Ken until I see them in the flesh, but it will likely be one of these (all 43.5mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this one the warm favourite, but I'm worried about the thickness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I could still end up with this older model (45.5mm). Have been offered a reasonable deal on a new one and I assume it will be discontinued very shortly. I also think it might be better proportioned that the 43.5mm models:


The first one looks way better on the rubber strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

All nice but still glad I passed on them.


----------



## golazzo01

Betterthere said:


> All nice but still glad I passed on them.


And chose what instead?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

golazzo01 said:


> And chose what instead?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SubC


----------



## GTTIME

I love the new Ti grey!!


----------



## whosurbuddiee

I really love the new Ti grey, but cant stand the orange on the bezel.


----------



## DocJekl

I really prefer my old 42mm Ti blue PO 8500 LM. The steel blue LM is nice but just like current steel 8500 model it will be way too top heavy. 

It's the only high-end watch I brought with me on a week vacation (ot counting my Apple Watch used as a fitness monitor and Casio being used as an altimeter in the mountains).


----------



## google

Hey does anyone know what the lug of the 43.5mm PO will be? I have 6.5 wrists so I'll have to try it on, hoping it's not more than 50-51...


----------



## 6R15

google said:


> Hey does anyone know what the lug of the 43.5mm PO will be? I have 6.5 wrists so I'll have to try it on, hoping it's not more than 50-51...


Supposedly 49mm


----------



## Aliosa_007

Betterthere said:


> SubC


Heresy!

>


----------



## md101010

DocJekl said:


> I really prefer my old 42mm Ti blue PO 8500 LM. The steel blue LM is nice but just like current steel 8500 model it will be way too top heavy.
> 
> It's the only high-end watch I brought with me on a week vacation (ot counting my Apple Watch used as a fitness monitor and Casio being used as an altimeter in the mountains).


Get a tooth brush and dish soap and clean that thing up! Beautiful Watch!!


----------



## tvv1n2ur80

Loving the ceramic bezel, not digging the orange though. All black would be my preference.


----------



## 4counters

I'm leaning towards the all black as well now. Or the Day Night GMT but that extra thickness could be a showstopper

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

DocJekl said:


> I really prefer my old 42mm Ti blue PO 8500 LM. The steel blue LM is nice but just like current steel 8500 model it will be way too top heavy.
> 
> It's the only high-end watch I brought with me on a week vacation (ot counting my Apple Watch used as a fitness monitor and Casio being used as an altimeter in the mountains).


The heck happened to your username Larry?


----------



## Betterthere

6R15 said:


> The heck happened to your username Larry?


same thing that happened to mine


----------



## DocJekl

6R15 said:


> The heck happened to your username Larry?


It transformed from Mr Hyde...


----------



## golazzo01

BREAKING NEWS 

'The issue with PO is getting the watches through METAS They are due to arrive for the Olympics in August / Sept

That's what I was told in a email from my AD.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who own this watch yet?
So few info, so few photos, no reviews yet. Why?


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who own this watch yet?
So few info, so few photos, no reviews yet. Why?


----------



## brucethemanlee

sblantipodi said:


> Is there someone who own this watch yet?
> So few info, so few photos, no reviews yet. Why?


It's not out yet...


----------



## solesman

Which model is it that you're most interested in?



sblantipodi said:


> Is there someone who own this watch yet?
> So few info, so few photos, no reviews yet. Why?


----------



## nordwulf

Are there any pictures of the case backs of these models? Any info on weight? The 43.5 mm seems perfect but basic info, specs and pictures on the Omega website (and many other watch manufacturers) is lacking. But perhaps that's strategy to get you into an AD.


----------



## golazzo01

Called in the Trafford Centre Manchester UK this week. They've been told to expect the POs in the next two weeks

They were also allocated 10 Snoopys to them last year.

Wish I'd known 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

